# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  35 ANIMAUX DT BLESSES! 18 chats, 14 chatons, 2 rattes, 1 lapin AVT 24 & 25/11! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Les 3/4 de ces chats sont morts... Soit parce  que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur place de désespoir ou de  maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge avant qu'il ne soit trop  tard?
_
*Jetez un oeil à ma bannière, elle est issue de "jadis", autre lieu, même combat, même regards surtout....*  :: 

 :: *Sinon que dire?* :: 

*Oui, nous sommes bien en novembre et les fourrières ne désemplissent pas, au contraire.*
*Non, il n'y a plus de saison des chatons*, ils sont là toute l'année, la stérilisation relève encore de l'exploit pour certains, et on hésite entre l'âge de pierre et le Moyen-Age, déjà, car ces structures là existent pour débarrasser les bonnes gens des indésirables comme on le voit à d'autres niveaux et selon les époques pour les humains, et parce que la gestion de la population féline se passe encore comme si on chassait des fauteurs de troubles, des pestiférés, ou, selon le cas, comme quand on s'est lassé de son meuble et qu'on l'amène à la déchetterie. 
*Qui sont ces chats? Le vôtre, le mien, celui du voisin, de votre grande tante, de votre collègue.*
Ces abandons qui sont à mon sens de la négligence et de la maltraitance bien trop souvent banalisée et masquée derrière des chiffres sont bien l'arbre qui cache la forêt gigantesque de la connerie humaine.
*Non les fourrières ne sont pas une cause, mais une conséquence*, mais si tout humain avec quelques neurones qui lui servent à uriner, manger, penser à se laver de temps à autre et j'en passe faisait fonctionner aussi bien ceux de son mépris pour l'autre que pour agir comme nous le faisons nous, sombres fous de la PA qui nous intéressons aux fonds de poubelle de la PA, nous n'aurions même pas de fourrières. 
*Mais avant que les mentalités ne changent, en mieux, il faudrait que nous ayons plus d'empathie pour tout être vivant, et que nous soyons moins égoïstes, que nous arrêtions de détourner le regard à chaque misère, et que nous arrêtions aussi de nous trouver de fausses excuses pour ne rien faire et crier à la fatalité stupide et réductrice de "ya trop de chats".* A ce compte là, vivons comme nos congénères à la vie parfois (souvent) insipide, autocentrés et égocentriques, et nous dormirons mieux demain. 
*Or, je ne dors pas mieux, moi, et je ne pense pas être la seule malgré des SOS qui connaissent tantôt l'indifférence, le mépris, mais aussi les élans de solidarité et les mobilisations de la dernière chance!* 
*Alors ne les lâchons pas, nous sommes peu, et nous sommes oui, seuls, mais rien n'empêche de trouver de nouvelles recrues dans votre entourage.*
*Apprendre la protection animale aux gens n'est pas simple, mais on peut y arriver quand on n'a pas un con fini devant soi, et si c'est un con, hormis pour le travail, pas de raison de continuer à le côtoyer, il sera aussi un con avec vous un jour, ma foi.*

*Voici la liste de la semaine, avec ces chats (les "anciens") qui là, clairement, pour les quelques vrais anciens connaissent leurs derniers jours avec l'humanité*, et *je me refuse de croire que "gna gna gna on ne peut pas tous les sauver", on se dira cela quand ils seront vraiment morts, pas AVANT!*
*Conclusion: donnez moi, donnez leur espoir que ce destin qui semble tracé puisse encore changer, sans espoir, on ne fait rien, ni eux, ni vous, alors on y croit et on se lance une bonne foi pour toute! Jetez vous à l'eau, vous ne le regretterez pas, et eux vous le rendront au centuple!* 

*Pour éviter de vous infliger mon texte, c'est par ici =>=>=>*

 ::  *LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:*  ::  

 :: _Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !_ :: 
*
1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
**A maintenant un coryza*

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
**A maintenant un coryza**

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide* *(se laisse manipuler) 
**a des croutes sur la tête* 
*A maintenant un coryza*

* 4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza*

*5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
**A maintenant un coryza**

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza**
8 & 9 vont ensemble*

*7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*A maintenant un coryza*

*8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +*
 ::  _Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!_  ::  *

*
*LES NOUVEAUX:*

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
**Coryza**
10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*Coryza*
*9 & 10 vont ensemble*

*11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil*
_A une queue courte_ *+ coryza*
*
12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable*
*Coryza**

14) Mâle, 3 mois, noir, un peu craintif
**Coryza

**ET D'AUTRES NOUVEAUX:*

*15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif*

*16) Mâle 2/3 mois roux tabby timide (se laisse caresser)*
*17) Femelle 2/3 mois noir et blanc timide (se laisse caresser)*
*16 & 17 vont ensemble*

*18) Mâle 2/3 mois noir et blanc sociable*

*19) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*

*20) Femelle, 2 mois, rousse tabby blanche, sociable*

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable*

*22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*
*22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)*



*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)
*

----------


## Sév51

Nouvelle bannière...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35127-HELP!-9-adultes-de-tt-type-14-chatons-(du-petit-au-junior)!-URGENCE-AVT-24-11!-(RP)?p=835760&viewfull=1#post835760"][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/254875banfrp20111124.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## SarahC

Merci. 

*Personne?*

----------


## anne moisson

ils restent plus que 4 jours pour eux , en comptant demain dimanche  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

J'attends demain des visites pour les chatons que j'ai en FA.
En fonction, de si ils plaisent ou pas, je pourrai te prendre le 20 ou 21 voire les deux si bonheur, j'arrive à convaincre que deux chatons c'est super etc etcc...
Bien sur tjs après quarantaine pour moi

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je peux faire un don de 20 € (à partir du 28 novembre. Là je suis à découvert jusqu'à ce que j'ai ma paie /o/)

----------


## Heliums

Je peux faire des sortie sur l'est samedi matin si on me trouve des caisses !  :: 
Déposes possibles sur le chemin du retour, entre la fourrière et Chelles

----------


## fina_flora

comme d'habitude, *sortie de la fourrière* de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
(4 ou 5 caisses)

*FA relais ou transit* par *fina_flora* (1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler)

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt)* *avec reçu*



*TOTAL : 50

QUI SUIT ?  



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP COVOIT

Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP FA

Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
Mysticnany : si ses deux chatons actuellement en FA sont adoptés, elle pourrait prendre éventuellement le 20 et le 21 après leur quarantaine (à suivre)


*

----------


## lynt

Pauvres chats qui n'ont rien pour eux... Ils viennent de la fourrière, ils sont taggués timides ou un peu craintifs, ce ne sont plus de petits chatons vite adoptés, ils ne sont que tabby ou noir... Et en plus ils ont attrapé le coryza. Va t-on laisser crever tous les anciens ? Personne en RP pour proposer un accueil pour un de ces chats ? Doit-on encore une fois compter sur les bonnes volontés extérieures à la RP pour en sauver quelques uns (ou pas) ?  ::

----------


## bibifree

Je fais un don de 30 avec reçu svp.
Merci de m'indiquer comment faire.
Sylvia

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30€ (Lynt)* *avec reçu
**30€ (bibifree)* *avec reçu*



*TOTAL : 80€

QUI SUIT ?  



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP COVOIT

Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP FA

Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
Mysticnany : si ses deux chatons actuellement en FA sont adoptés, elle  pourrait prendre éventuellement le 20 et le 21 après leur quarantaine (à  suivre)


*

----------


## pouetpouet

je peux faire fa quarantaine pr chat adulte sociable après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso.  
Me mp au besoin.BIZ

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonjour,
j ' ai envoyer des messages priver sur les deux adresses email cites:

voila je suis sur Toulon dans le var, j'ai un appart de deux pièces, de 25 mètres carre environ, je n ai pas de voiture, j ' aime beaucoup les animaux,

je ne veut pas qu'ils soient euthanasier ou qu'ils meurent donc je me propose en famille  d' accueil en urgence,

mais je 'ai pas de moyen financier donc il faut quelquun  qui les emmène chez moi ou sur toulon , je les garde je suis quasi tout le temps chez moi pour le moment, 

peu etre je pourrais faire un don si je fais pas famille d accueil, mais pas de suite

si il y a des soins veto je pourrait pas les faire , je vous le dit à l'avance : j'  ai 0 euros en ce moment 

mais de la disponibilite, de l ' affection et le coeur qui va avec inch Allah, je veut pas qu'il meurent .

J ' attends votre réponse voici mon email: beebeechine@hotmail.fr

https://www.facebook.com/BBKAARHAMEEL

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonjour
je peux donner 70 euros pour aider à sauver ces loulous.
merci de me dire où les envoyer.

Emmanuelle

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Merci pour votre don.
Les dons sont dispersés entre les différentes associations qui prennent en chargent des chats. Vous recevrez dans quelques jours, une fois les sorties organisés, un mp vous disant à quelle asso envoyer votre don.

----------


## TanjaK

Merci Emmanuelle29 !  :: 
Il s'agit dans un premier temps de promesses qui vont se transformer en dons si on arrive à trouver tous les éléments pour sortir des chats. Vous recevrez alors en mp l'adresse où envoyer votre don.

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt)* *avec reçu
**30 (bibifree)* *avec reçu*
*70 (Emmanuelle29)*
 

*TOTAL : 150

QUI SUIT ? 
*
*LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA   CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS,   A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt)* *avec reçu
**30 (bibifree)* *avec reçu*
*70 (Emmanuelle29)*



*TOTAL : 150

QUI SUIT ?  



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP COVOIT

Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : si ses deux chatons actuellement en FA sont adoptés, elle  pourrait prendre éventuellement le 20 et le 21 après leur quarantaine (à  suivre)*
*- B BKaar Hameel: FA pour un chat sur Toulon*
*

*

----------


## TanjaK

Merci pouetpouet!

*RECAP COVOIT

Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles



**************************************************  **************************************************  ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : si ses deux chatons actuellement en FA sont adoptés, elle   pourrait prendre éventuellement le 20 et le 21 après leur quarantaine (à   suivre)
**- pouetpouet: FA de quarantaine pour chat adulte sociable (*après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso*)*


*FA, ASSOS, COVOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE POUR VOUS MANIFESTER !!!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TanjaK

Rhaaaa, avec cette nouvelle version rescue, on ne voit jamais si qqn a déjà posté entre temps...

----------


## TanjaK

> Bonjour,
> j ' ai envoyer des messages priver sur les deux adresses email cites:
> 
> voila je suis sur Toulon dans le var, j'ai un appart de deux pièces, de 25 mètres carre environ, je n ai pas de voiture, j ' aime beaucoup les animaux,
> 
> je ne veut pas qu'ils soient euthanasier ou qu'ils meurent donc je me propose en famille  d' accueil en urgence,
> 
> mais je 'ai pas de moyen financier donc il faut quelquun  qui les emmène chez moi ou sur toulon , je les garde je suis quasi tout le temps chez moi pour le moment, 
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre proposition. Je vous envoie dans un premier temps un formulaire FA à votre adresse e-mail que je vous demande de remplir et le renvoyer à l'adresse indiquée.

----------


## TROCA

*Je reporte sur les anciens de l'ancien post qui ne sont pas sortis (dont certains très anciens une partie de mon don de 150 soit 100 afin que cette fois ils puissent sortir avant qu'ils ne soient rattrapés par la piqure ou par la maladie.
Ils sont tout aussi intéressants que les autres et en grand danger puisque très anciens.
Alors SVP un dernier effort pour eux. Ne les laissons prendre la sortie sac poubelle comme des déchets auxquels personne ne se sera intéressé.
Sortons-les par pitié ! Une association , des solutions d'accueil pour eux 


RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt)* *avec reçu
**30 (bibifree)* *avec reçu*
*70 (Emmanuelle29)*
*100 (TROCA) pour les anciens dont 50 pour les premiers très très anciens) avec reçu
*

*TOTAL : 250



*

----------


## lynt

(Edit : j'allège le post.)

----------


## tara60

*le N°4 des 2 dernieres semaines n'étant plus, je reporte 75  pour les N°1, 2 et 3

RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
70 (Emmanuelle29)
100 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 50 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
** 75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3

TOTAL : 325

QUI SUIT ?  



************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP COVOIT

Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles



************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
Mysticnany : si ses deux chatons actuellement en FA sont adoptés, elle pourrait prendre éventuellement le 20 et le 21 après leur quarantaine (à suivre)
Pouetpouet : FA quarantaine pour chat adulte sociable* *après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso
B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (83) (formulaire FA envoyé)*

----------


## lynt

*Merci tara 

N'attendons pas jeudi après-midi pour proposer quelque chose, ces chats ont besoin d'accueils, de quarantaine, de longue durée, ils comptent sur nous ! Et les anciens très anciens vivent leurs derniers jours... QUI POUR SAUVER UNE VIE AUJOURD'HUI ?*

----------


## Mysticnany

Je confirme donc prendre le 20 et le 21 car un des deux chatons part et que je n'aurai pas en FA ceux prévu d'un précédent sauvetage mais je repète il faut qu'ils aient fait leur quarantaine car il me reste un chaton en FA

----------


## lynt

*Merci Mysticnany . Es-tu couverte par une assoc ?

Des FA de quarantaine pour ces deux chatons sociables ?

*
*Je remets la liste des minous :*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 ::  *LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:*  ::  

 :: _Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !_ :: 
*
1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
**A maintenant un coryza*

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
**A maintenant un coryza**

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide* *(se laisse manipuler) 
**a des croutes sur la tête* 
*A maintenant un coryza*

* 4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza*

*5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
**A maintenant un coryza**

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza**
8 & 9 vont ensemble*

*7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*A maintenant un coryza*

*8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +*
 ::  _Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!_  ::  *

*
*LES NOUVEAUX:*

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
**Coryza**
10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*Coryza*
*9 & 10 vont ensemble*

*11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil*
_A une queue courte_ *+ coryza*
*
12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable*
*Coryza**

14) Mâle, 3 mois, noir, un peu craintif
**Coryza

**ET D'AUTRES NOUVEAUX:*

*15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif*

*16) Mâle 2/3 mois roux tabby timide (se laisse caresser)*
*17) Femelle 2/3 mois noir et blanc timide (se laisse caresser)*
*16 & 17 vont ensemble*

*18) Mâle 2/3 mois noir et blanc sociable*

*19) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*

*20) Femelle, 2 mois, rousse tabby blanche, sociable*
*=> FALD Mysticnany, il manquerait assoc + Fa de quarantaine*

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable*
*=> FALD Mysticnany, il manquerait assoc + Fa de quarantaine*

*22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*
*22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)*

----------


## lynt

(Edit j'allège le topic).

----------


## Lady92

Ne vaudrait il pas mieux garder des blocs separes pour FA/dons/co-voit???
sinon chaque fois qu il y a un ajout c est le gros bloc entier qui est repris... Et le topic va faire beaucoup de pages pour rien:-/

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30€ (Lynt) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
70€ (Emmanuelle29)
100€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 50€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3

TOTAL : 325€

QUI SUIT ?  



************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP COVOIT

N’HÉSITEZ PAS A CORRIGER CE RECAP si votre proposition n'est plus d'actualité ET A AJOUTER VOS PROPOSITIONS

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette

- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- Paris/Aurillac (15) le 21/11 en avion par nann puis Aurillac/Rodez (12) en voiture
- Paris/Strasbourg (67) le 22/11 (via contact SarahC) (départ 6h00)
- Paris/Lyon (69) vers le 23/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Lille (59) le 23/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 20h58)
- Paris/Beziers (34) le 25,26 ou 27/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
RECAP COVOIT IDF (sorties fourrières...)
- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles LES INFOS SONT A VERIFER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS !  

************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
Mysticnany : FA longue durée pour les n° 20 et 21, il manque assoc (?) + FA de quarantaine pour ces chatons*  :: *
Pouetpouet : FA quarantaine pour chat adulte sociable après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso
B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (83) (formulaire FA envoyé)*

----------


## TROCA

*Personne pour les anciens ? Alors, on les laisse tomber ? Vont-ils mourir dans l'indifférence quasi-totale ? Qu'ont-ils de moins que les autres pour ne susciter l'intérêt que de 2 personnes ?

POUR EUX !!!*

*Sans notre aide, mais vite vite, ils vont mourir sans un regard de compassion. Ils ont vu sortir certains de leurs compagnons de galère. Alors ils se demandent pourquoi pas eux ?*

*NE LES LAISSER PAS PARTIR SANS AVOIR AU MOINS ESSAYE DE LES SAUVER. NE LES CONDAMNEZ PAS ILS NE LE MERITENT PAS !*

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonsoir je n'avais pas tout lu mais je préfère que mon don aille vers les chats présents depuis plus longtemps, je peux ajouter 30 euros

----------


## Mysticnany

> *Merci Mysticnany . Es-tu couverte par une assoc ?
> 
> Des FA de quarantaine pour ces deux chatons sociables ?
> 
> *


Non je n'ai pas d'association

----------


## lynt

> Ne vaudrait il pas mieux garder des blocs separes pour FA/dons/co-voit???
> sinon chaque fois qu il y a un ajout c est le gros bloc entier qui est repris... Et le topic va faire beaucoup de pages pour rien:-/


Perso je trouve pratique d'avoir toutes les info regroupées au même endroit plutôt que d'avoir à chercher plusieurs posts. Si on s'en tient à une MàJ par page (liste des minous + dons / covoit / FA), ça ne prend pas tant de place je trouve mais fais comme tu le sens  :Smile: .


Merci pour eux Emmanuelle ! J'ai édité mon recap en page précédente pour modifier votre promesse de don.

----------


## Muriel P

Je ne sais pas du tout si ça peut aider, mais je remonte à Paris le 30 novembre et redescend sur Marseille début décembre (j'ai pas encore la date car pas encore acheté le billet), alors je peux redescendre un chat à une FA dans le sud (peut-être le monsieur de Toulon ?). J'aurais déjà avec moi 2 chatons sortis de fourrière par Flokelo jeudi dernier que je prends en FALD, alors je peux avoir 1 caisse supplémentaire si on me l'amène à la gare.

----------


## lynt

(Edit pour alléger)

----------


## antique_tour

pour le petit noir qu'entendez vous par un peu craintif?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> pour le petit noir qu'entendez vous par un peu craintif?


Antique
"un peu craintif" correspond aux renseignement donnés par la fourrière: cela signifie, qu'à priori ce chat pour l instant a du mal à se laisser approcher. Mais comment imaginer dans une telle situation de stress, que ce caractère soit réellement le sien? Une très large majorité de chats affublés de cette étiquette en fourrière se sont avérés être des chats extrêmement calin à peine quelques jours après leur sortie. Je vous invite à consulter le topic des sauvetages avant/après

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Voici le lien
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...light=hatchiko

Si ce topic pouvait décider toutes les Familles d accueil ou adoptants à sauter le pas...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Je remets la liste des minous :*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 ::  *LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:*  ::  

 :: _Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !_ :: 
*
1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
**A maintenant un coryza*

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
**A maintenant un coryza**

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide* *(se laisse manipuler) 
**a des croutes sur la tête* 
*A maintenant un coryza*

* 4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza*

*5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
**A maintenant un coryza**

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza**
8 & 9 vont ensemble*

*7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*A maintenant un coryza*

*8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +*
 ::  _Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!_  ::  *

*
*LES NOUVEAUX:*

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
**Coryza**
10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*Coryza*
*9 & 10 vont ensemble*

*11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil*
_A une queue courte_ *+ coryza*
*
12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable*
*Coryza**

14) Mâle, 3 mois, noir, un peu craintif
**Coryza

**ET D'AUTRES NOUVEAUX:*

*15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif*

*16) Mâle 2/3 mois roux tabby timide (se laisse caresser)*
*17) Femelle 2/3 mois noir et blanc timide (se laisse caresser)*
*16 & 17 vont ensemble*

*18) Mâle 2/3 mois noir et blanc sociable*

*19) Femelle, 9 mois, brun tabby, sociable*

*20) Femelle, 2 mois, rousse tabby blanche, sociable*
*=> FALD Mysticnany, il manquerait assoc + Fa de quarantaine*

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable*
*=> FALD Mysticnany, il manquerait assoc + Fa de quarantaine*

*22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*
*22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)

**FA (de transit, de convalo, de quarantaine ou longue durée), assos, covoitureurs et donateurs
Aidez nous à les sauver*

----------


## lynt

Diffusion de masse demandée.

*Je rappelle que deux de ces chats ont une piste (n°20 et 21), il leur manque FA de quarantaine et assoc.
*
Et les autres n'ont toujours rien, quelqu'un pour eux svp ? Les anciens vivent leurs derniers jours...  ::   ::

----------


## TROCA

*Afin que les très anciens puissent avoir au moins une chance de sortir s'il n'est pas trop tard, je rajoute 30 pour l'association qui les sortira 

QUI LEUR DONNERA LEUR CHANCE ?* *DEMAIN IL RISQUE D' ETRE TROP TARD !*



*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3

TOTAL : 385*

*TOUS ENSEMBLE SAUVONS- LES !*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne, pas une petite place pour ne serait ce que l un de ces 23 chats?
J ai une pensée particulière pour les n°1 a 8 de la liste et notamment  pour les 4 premiers:  J ai le désagréable sentiment de leur faire endurer des semaines de souffrance en plus, pour rien! Car personne ne les voit, ils attendent depuis pres d'un moins, doivent maintenant lutter contre un coryza.  Ne fait on  que prolonger leur stress, leur angoisse, leur enfermement,  pour finir dans un sac poubelle?  
Personne pour le n° 8 non plus? Il est en extrême urgence il faut le sortir avant qu il ne meurt "la bas"

----------


## TROCA

Toujours aucune proposition pour les anciens ? On attend que leur sort soit réglé par la fourrière ? On ne cherche même plus pour eux ? Aucun n'est condamné d'avance, mais si nous ne leur tendons pas la main c'est nous qui les condamnons !

Alors un sursaut et on essaye de boucler une piste complète : Dons + association, FA quarantaine + Fa longue durée + co-voiturage pour en sauver un maximum .
alors *reformons la chaine de solidarité* qui a fait des miracles il y a quelques semaines en permettant de sortir les chats de 2 fourrières.*YES WE CAN*

*NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS UNE SECONDE FOIS* !!!

----------


## Lady92

Lynt, il me semble que tu as ajouté la mise à jour du don de TROCA sur le dernier recap que je reprends !
Merci pour eux TROCA !

j'ajoute 3 nouvelles propositions de co-voit (je ne touche à rien d'autres !)




> *
> 
> RECAP DES DONS*
> 
> *20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
> 30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
> 30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
> 100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
> 130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
> ...

----------


## tara60

pourquoi tant d'indifference POUR CES MINOUS????

parceque ceux ne sont que des NUMEROS????

MAIS NOUS AUSSI, NOUS NE SOMMES QUE DES NUMEROS : N°SECU, N°IDENTITE, N°MATRICULE, N°DOSSIER...etc....et alors, cela vous plait à vous ??? cette indifférence parceque nous sommes aussi des numéros

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible

TOTAL : 435€

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## sylki

Proposons chapeauter Mysticnany pour 2 bb
Avec aide pour organisation car accès restreint
Internet et accident invalidant récent

Cherchons donc FA QUARANTAINE
Autonome pour venir chez veto (porte d'Orleans)
Ou bon veto avec tarifs asso

----------


## TROCA

*Les anciens ont des dons alors vite vite une association et des solutions d'accueil pour eux afin qu'ils ne finissent pas, sans un regard ami, dans un sac poubelle.

Aidez-nous à les sauver du couloir de la mort !
*

----------


## lynt

(Edit pour alléger)

----------


## lynt

Voilà mes "un peu craintifs" en fourrière et maintenant, deux mois après... Des chats comme les autres ou presque, parce qu'eux ont vécu l'enfer. Ils sont câlins et la nuit c'est caresses sur caresses et concerts de ronrons. Ils sont juste un peu trouillards, deux d'entre eux presque pas, le troisième davantage mais même celui-là vient se coller sur moi la nuit pour avoir sa part... Ce n'est qu'une question de temps pour les voir devenir tous les trois de vrais chats de salon.

*Donnera t-on aux chats de la liste, notamment les timides et les un peu craintifs, la chance de sortir de leur box vivants ? Ou doivent-ils mourir parce qu'ils ne correspondent pas pour le moment au parfait chat de salon ?
Des accueils pour tous ces minous SVP ! *

----------


## partenaire77

Ma proposition de stérilisation pour 2 chattes est toujours valable (chez notre vétérinaire du 93).

----------


## SarahC

> Ma proposition de stérilisation pour 2 chattes est toujours valable (chez notre vétérinaire du 93).


Merci à vous!

----------


## SarahC

Je poste la liste à jour sous peu, ds qq minutes.

----------


## SarahC

*
 LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:  

Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !

1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
a des croutes sur la tête 
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
Coryza

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza*_14) Mâle, 3 mois, noir, un peu craintif
Coryza
_*=> Sorti WE DERNIER in extremis avec la mémé et les qq rares autres chats et chatons! 


D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif

*_16 et 17 ont trouvé une solution en direct.
__18 est mort, fractures multiples, euthanasié car en souffrance.

19 & 20 ont trouvé une solution en direct.
_*
21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
* ::  *=> FALD Mysticnany, assoc Sylki, il manque Fa de quarantaine*  :: *

22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable

*_23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable
23 a trouvé une solution en direct, le petit 22 reste seul..._*

22 et 23 venaient du même endroit (mère et fils?)


** ANCIENS QUI N'APPARAISSAIENT PLUS SUR LISTES VENDREDI MAIS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE CE JOUR:**

28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable


FA (de transit, de convalo, de quarantaine ou longue durée), assos, covoitureurs et donateurs!!! Aidez nous à les sauver!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
* ::  *=> FALD Mysticnany, assoc Sylki, il manque Fa de quarantaine*  :: *

22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable

LA C'EST URGENT!!! LE PLUS PETIT NE TIENDRA JAMAIS!!!!
ET L'AUTRE NON PLUS!!!! IL FAUT DES FA DE QUARANTAINE!*

----------


## antique_tour

Bonjour

Je suis toujours à la recherche de mon chat de 13 ans qui a disparu depuis maintenat le 15/11 mais je commence à ne plus espérer mon gros était trop casanier pour vouloir maintenant aller divaguer j'ai consulté une dame ui "voit"  où se trouvent les chats disparus elle m'a dit d'attendre jsuqu'à dimanche après...
Dans le cas où mon Lucifer ne rentrerai pas je souhaite accueillir une nouvelle panthère de salon (un noir car je les adore) je cis en maison de bourg avec 3 enfants 8 6 et 3 ans 2 chiennes une bull de 8ans et demi et une landseer de 22 mois mes enfants ont l'haboutude des chats et mes chiennes aussi.J'ai aussi 2 autres chats Moumoute tricolore de 10 ans et Toulouse noir angora de 3an,s et demi mes chats vivent avec accès libre à la maison et sortent s'ils le veulent viennent dormir la nuit s'ils le veulent et on t la gamelle quand ils le veulent.
Moumoute par exemple rentre depuis 3 ou 4 jours dormir sur le canapé alors que Toulouse ne veut pas restyer dedans.
Mes chats sont identifiés et stérilisés les  vaccins sont à refaire car oubli deles faire l'an passé.
Je suis dans le Puy de dôme en Auvergne.

----------


## tara60

pour 21 et 22, les 2 sont réservés par Sylki ou que le 21? 40aine ensemble ou séparée?

----------


## SarahC

> pour 21 et 22, les 2 sont réservés par Sylki ou que le 21? 40aine ensemble ou séparée?


*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
* ::  *=> FALD Mysticnany, assoc Sylki, il manque Fa de quarantaine*  :: *

22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable

=> Je n'ai rien marqué pour le 22.*

----------


## SarahC

Si toutes les personnes présentes pouvaient m'aider à gagner du temps en répondant en mon absence ce serait top!  :: 

Je repasse à midi et des patates, on ne lâche pas et on tente de les aider comme on peut!!

On a vraiment de tout, donc tout le monde peut trouver son bonheur!

Je repasse dc plus tard, je demande la diffusion en masse, je retourne au travail.

----------


## TROCA

Puisque le 20 a trouvé une solution en direct, peut-être que la piste Sylki prévue pour lui pourrait être reporté sur un autre ?

----------


## tara60

> Puisque le 20 a trouvé une solution en direct, peut-être que la piste Sylki prévue pour lui pourrait être reporté sur un autre ?


j'essaie de voir avec elle par sms pour le moment mais il faut aussi voir avec Misticany pour la FALD si elle aussi peut reporter sa propo du 20 sur un autre.
mais pour la 40aine, je ne peux pas séparer, je n'ai plus qu'une pièce donc à voir si déjà ensemble en fourrière

----------


## tara60

> Je confirme donc prendre le 20 et le 21 car un des deux chatons part et que je n'aurai pas en FA ceux prévu d'un précédent sauvetage mais je repète il faut qu'ils aient fait leur quarantaine car il me reste un chaton en FA


Peux-tu prendre le 22 à la place du 20? merci

----------


## sylki

si Mysticnany ok, pouvons réserver 21 et 22 ensemble
Besoin urgent leurs coordonees fourriere
Pour resa
Vous laisse organiser Covoit jusqu'a Tara 60
Merci

----------


## Jade01

*Mails de masse faits.*

----------


## Mathilde T

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis toujours à la recherche de mon chat de 13 ans qui a disparu depuis maintenat le 15/11 mais je commence à ne plus espérer mon gros était trop casanier pour vouloir maintenant aller divaguer j'ai consulté une dame ui "voit"  où se trouvent les chats disparus elle m'a dit d'attendre jsuqu'à dimanche après...
> Dans le cas où mon Lucifer ne rentrerai pas je souhaite accueillir une nouvelle panthère de salon (un noir car je les adore) je cis en maison de bourg avec 3 enfants 8 6 et 3 ans 2 chiennes une bull de 8ans et demi et une landseer de 22 mois mes enfants ont l'haboutude des chats et mes chiennes aussi.J'ai aussi 2 autres chats Moumoute tricolore de 10 ans et Toulouse noir angora de 3an,s et demi mes chats vivent avec accès libre à la maison et sortent s'ils le veulent viennent dormir la nuit s'ils le veulent et on t la gamelle quand ils le veulent.
> Moumoute par exemple rentre depuis 3 ou 4 jours dormir sur le canapé alors que Toulouse ne veut pas restyer dedans.
> Mes chats sont identifiés et stérilisés les  vaccins sont à refaire car oubli deles faire l'an passé.
> Je suis dans le Puy de dôme en Auvergne.


Bonjour,

A la lecture de votre message, je constate qu'il ne vous sera pas possible d'accueillir un chat de cette liste dans l'état actuel pour plusieurs raisons : on ne connait pas les ententes chiens de ces minous, et les vôtres n'étant plus à jour de vaccin, il vau mieux éviter de prendre le risque. Cependant, de nombreux chats (y compris des noirs) ont été sortis précédemment de fourrière et sont maintenant adoptables (on connait maintenant mieux leur caractère et potentiellement leur entente chiens si l'occasion de faire un test s'est présentée). Adopter un chat d'une précédente liste permettrait de faire une place dans une famille d'accueil qui pourrait alors accueillir un minou de la liste actuelle. Je vous invite à envoyer un mail à *soschatsnac@gmail.com* en réexpliquant votre situation et vos attentes, afin d'être orientée vers un chat d'une précédente liste qui corresponde à celui que vous recherchez.

----------


## SarahC

> si Mysticnany ok, pouvons réserver 21 et 22 ensemble
> Besoin urgent leurs coordonees fourriere
> Pour resa
> Vous laisse organiser Covoit jusqu'a Tara 60
> Merci


*Les deux petits sont réservés, merci!!!* :: 

*URGENCE CO-VOITURAGE!!!!*

*QUI EST DISPO DES DEMAIN? PLUS ON ATTEND, PLUS ILS ONT DE CHANCES DE "CREVER" SUR PLACE, CE SONT DES PETITS BEBES!

**QUI PEUT FAIRE PARIS SUD EN VOITURE POUR COMMENCER ET ENCHAINER LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE JUSQU'AU 60?**

TARA60, QUELLES SONT VOS DISPOS ET POUVEZ VOUS VOUS DEPLACER?**

POUVEZ VOUS CREER UN TOPIC DS APPEL A CO-VOIT RAPIDEMENT AV UN TITRE EXPLICITE PARTANT DE PARIS SUD (DETAILS C CHEZ MOI)?
**
MERCI!!!!!!*

*LE VETO PASSE DEMAIN A CET ENDROIT LA ALORS ON POURRAIT EN SORTIR D'AUTRES ET PROFITER DU CO-VOIT QUE NOUS CHERCHONS ENCORE!!!!* *

DEPECHEZ VOUS DE VOUS SIGNALER SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, PAR MP SI VOUS PREFEREZ!!!!* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:  

Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !

1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
a des croutes sur la tête 
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
Coryza

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif

**22 & 22 réservés par Sylki! 


** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU* *:**

28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS:  

Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !

1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

3) mâle 1 an noir, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
a des croutes sur la tête 
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  

**Ces chats là ont des DONS dont 155  (75 Tara 60+80 TROCA) pour les premiers très anciens.
Les laisserons nous  partir sans leur donner une seule chance de pouvoir échapper à la piqure.
Pour eux SVP une association et des solutions d'accueil avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
Regardez les chats de Lynt un peu craintifs sortis en septembre et voyez comme ils sont aujourd'hui de parfaits chats de salon. Alors qui leur donnera l'opportunité de connaître eux une telle transformation ?
Je vous en supplie, NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS ! NOUS SOMMES LEUR TOUT DERNIER ESPOIR ET POUR EUX C' EST AUJOURD'HUI OU JAMAIS*

----------


## Mysticnany

> Peux-tu prendre le 22 à la place du 20? merci


Bien sur, la question ne se pose pas =)

----------


## dirtyflip60

je fais roissy aéroport- villers cotterets demain vers 13h si ça peut arranger la personne habitant dans le 60?

----------


## tara60

mes dispo : boulot à Compiègne jusque 17h30 donc possibilité A1 sortie ARSY vers 17h30 ou gare de Creil ou Clermont après 18h. je ne peux pas me libérer en journée.

----------


## Mathilde T

Je me rends compte que je n'avais pas renoté, mais toujours dispo pour FA jusqu'au 15 décembre (au plus tard, impérativement, sinon mon mari ne voudra plus jamais faire FA...).
On va en rp samedi soir pour un diner (je ne sais plus où), je peux négocier une dispo plus tôt sur Paris (à Montparnasse) et on laissera le loulou décompresser chez ma belle-mère. On habite dans l'Oise, pas loin de Compiègne.

----------


## lynt

_RECAP DES DONS_

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60 pour les N°1, 2 et 3)
50 (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible

TOTAL : 435

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77
QUI SUIT ?  



************************************************** ************************************************** ***************

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- Paris/Lyon (69) vers le 23/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Lille (59) le 23/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 20h58)
- Roissy/Villers Cotterets (60) le 24/11 vers 13h par Dirtyflip60
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
 RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles

 LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS !  


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : FA longue durée pour les n° 21 et 22, assoc ok, quarantaine Tara60 :* ** *il manque d'urgence un covoit Sud Paris - clinique vétérinaire Villemomble (93) pour soigner les petits* ***; on aura besoin par la suite d'un covoit pour les amener chez Tara60. 
- Pouetpouet : FA quarantaine pour chat adulte sociable après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60*

----------


## tara60

RECTIFICATIF POUR LES 2 CHATONS 21 ET 22: ils sont surement en urgence vétérinaire donc vu avec Sylki : quelqu'un pour les sortir et les amener direct à Villemonble 93 à la clinique vétérinaire (je donnerai le nom en mp) cela laissera le temps pour trouver le covoit vers chez moi pour ce we

----------


## SarahC

Un topic Paris Sud puis 93 => Tara60 a été posté?

----------


## tara60

pas encore eu le temps

----------


## TROCA

Toujours aucune piste pour les anciens malgré les dons ? Même sans photos, je n'ai aucune peine à imaginer leurs regards désespérés dans le couloir de la mort !
Pardon petits de ne pas pouvoir faire plus pour vous. J'espère encore un sursaut avant demain, un petit miracle en attendant Noel !

----------


## SarahC

Alors... Rions un peu en cette fin de journée...
Vous vous souvenez que comme ils ont trainé nous n'avons eu la liste que vendredi........
Oui ben là celle de mardi, la nouvelle, on l'a aussi.........

Je la poste....

Et mets à jour les anciens....... 

*Deux urgences chats dont un ancien dans la liste à paraitre,*  :: *un petit de 7 mois désormais sous perf, et un nouveau avec fracture du genou ET coryza........ EN URGENCE....* :: 

*Une* *ratte en urgence avec une plaie ouverte* :: *, arrivée avec sa copine ratte qui elle va bien,* *URGENCE!!!!!*

*Et un lapin bélier....*

 :: *Je ne parle pas des chats, il y en a encore pleiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin..........* :: 


*DE GRACE BOUGEZ VOUS ET AIDEZ NOUS!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

_3) mâle 1 an noir, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
_*Il n'est plus sur les listes, nous n'aurons pas plus de détails.*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable


**LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:

29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable* 
_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 

*30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_ _Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

*41) Lapin bélier, mâle, blanc marron, sociable*
Semble en bon état de santé


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP DES DONS*
> 
> *20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
> 30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
> 30 (bibifree) avec reçu
> 100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
> 130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
> 75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
> 50  (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
> ...


*
Il y a des blessés et des malades!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

Malgré le monologue, on y croit fort!!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...719#post842719

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Envoyé par *Muriel P*  
*RECAP DES DONS*

*20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 455€

QUI SUIT ? * 


*Il y a des blessés et des malades!!!!!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Envoyé par *Muriel P*  
*RECAP DES DONS*

*20€ (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 455€

**+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77**

QUI SUIT ? * 

*

************************************************** ************************************************** ***************

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- Paris/Lyon (69) vers le 23/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Lille (59) le 23/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 20h58)
- Roissy/Villers Cotterets (60) le 24/11 vers 13h par Dirtyflip60
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
 RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Lexiekiwi: JEUDI Chelles - RP à partir de 13h
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles
- Lexiekiwi: peut fournir 4 caisses à Héliums et dispo pour relais samedi Chelles -> RP

 LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS !  


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : FA longue durée pour les n° 21 et 22, assoc ok, quarantaine Tara60 :* ** *il manque d'urgence un covoit Sud Paris - clinique vétérinaire Villemomble (93) pour soigner les petits* ***; on aura besoin par la suite d'un covoit pour les amener chez Tara60. 
- Pouetpouet : FA quarantaine pour chat adulte sociable après soins véto si trop urgent ou avec contact de l' asso couverture pr rdv véto 93 à prix asso
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60*[/QUOTE]




> RECTIFICATIF POUR LES 2 CHATONS 21 ET 22: ils sont surement en urgence vétérinaire donc vu avec Sylki : quelqu'un pour les sortir et les amener direct à Villemonble 93 à la clinique vétérinaire (je donnerai le nom en mp) cela laissera le temps pour trouver le covoit vers chez moi pour ce we

----------


## La Rainette

*Là, concrètement, il faut sortir du monde, en priorité les blessés, les anciens, les vulnérables (chatons, vieux, coryza,...). Là, il faut un vrai coup de boost, sans ça, ils seront foutus !*

----------


## Sév51

Voici la bannière réactualisée...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35127-32-CHATS-EN-NOVEMBRE!!-18-adultes-14-chatons-2-rattes-1-lapin-AVT-24-25-11!-(RP)?p=842687&viewfull=1#post842687"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/392274banfrp2011112425v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## mirabelle94

Ok pour un don de 70 € à quel ordre et adresse

----------


## Sév51

Merci *Mirabelle94*  :: 
Pour l'instant ce sont des promesses de dons, une fois les chats sortis et pris en charge par les assos, tu recevras un MP avec les coordonnées de l'asso à qui envoyer ton don.

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**20  (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible*
*70  (Mirabelle94)*
*
TOTAL : 525

**+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77**

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## Verlaine

Quelle liste hallucinante!!!  :: 
Diffusé en page d'accueil de mon site.
J'ai toujours 5 sacs Ikéa à dispo si besoin, je sais c'est dérisoire mais je ne peux accueillir personne hélàs.

----------


## lynt

Il devrait y avoir une trève hivernale pour les minous aussi...  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Pour ceux qui auraient peur de se lancer en tant que FA eu égard aux cas d'urgence de cette liste.
Je rappelle que vous pouvez et devez vous manifester quand meme: certaines associations surchargées, habituées aux sorties fourrières prodiguant les premiers soins après hospitalisation ne peuvent plus accueillir de chats de ces listes. En les aidant financièrement et en devenant FA pour un des chats  sociabilisés et en pleine santé qu elles ont déjà en accueil et qui attendent une adoption, vous leur permettez de sauvez ces chats là en urgence.
SVP, NE LAISSEZ PAS MOURIR CES CHATS DONT CERTAINS AGONISENT LITTÉRALEMENT EN FOURRIÈRE

----------


## Léo & Roméo

50e pour moi

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci *Léo$Roméo*  :: 
.

*RECAP DES DONS*

*20 (Alexiel-Chan payables à partir du 28 novembre)
30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**20  (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible*
*70  (Mirabelle94)*
*50e (Léo§Roméo)
TOTAL : 575

**+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77**

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable


**LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:

29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable* 
_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 

*30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

*41) Lapin bélier, mâle, blanc marron, sociable*
Semble en bon état de santé


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Une question, ils risquent l'  euthanaisie jeudi ou j'ai tres mal compris!?

Le refuge est à lorca ou à Paris?

Merci!

Courage a tous, contactons en e-mail toutes les associations que nous connaissons, pour appel aux dons aux familles d a ccueils ( si ils en ont, on ne sais jamais, on demande toujours), et aux assos ayant de l' argent ,meme humanitaire pourquoi pas, j'  ai envoyer des emails a des assos de protection des chats et meme à des assos autres qui s  'activent pour les causes, 


aidez moi aussi a le faire chercher de votre coter avec les pages jaunes, assos de protection des animaux en Espagne a Murcia, dans le sud de la france, desole je remue tout  mais c est pour les sauver!!



si vous avez besoin d ' idée sur les assos a chercher j ' en est plein:
Protection des animaux
Dispensaire
Zoo et parc animaliers pour dons
Animal front liberation
Toute asso de ce style 

deja si on fait la region de l'espagne  vers lorca et le du sud de la france, sa fera peu etre avancer,

moi je vais essayer de faire la region de murcia, et de lorca en toute asso de protections, meme alicante, etc, et si je peut la region PACA Marseille inch Allah car il y a plein d 'assso pour les chats sur les pages jaunes!!


Voila  boussa a tous les bebes qui attendent!






*humanitaire

----------


## Sév51

euh* B BKaar Hameel* tu t'es trompé de post, ici c'est un sauvetage fourrière en RP
le post de* Kiwigirly* c'est par là ==> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/34769-Espagne-suite-du-sos-tremblement-de-terre-ils-sont-dans-un-refuge-misère-!!/page4

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonsoir, salam 
pour le N°12  sous perfusion, il faut combien son traitement pour le sauver?


j'ai envoyer un message a l'email noter en debut de page en disant que si il le faut si vous le voulez je les prends en garderie chez moi le temps de trouver une famille d ' accueil, si cela les sauve des euthanasie,ou de la mort, je ne sais meme pas  si cela est possible, combien faut il d  argent en tout pour les sauver tous?


Se seraient bien un petit bilan estimataire vite fait genre calcul 400 euros par chats( exemple) *35 CHATS= ...

pour nous ouvrir bien les yeux
 sur les besoins, moi je vais essayer de contact les assos , merci , j'attends votre reponse vous avez mon email beebeechine@.....etc

Courage!

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

> euh* B BKaar Hameel* tu t'es trompé de post, ici c'est un sauvetage fourrière en RP
> le post de* Kiwigirly* c'est par là ==> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/34769-Espagne-suite-du-sos-tremblement-de-terre-ils-sont-dans-un-refuge-misère-!!/page4



Je ne crois pas, puisque que j'ai remplis un formulaire pour faire famille d 'acceuil, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est ecrit mort programmés, c est des eutha? je n' ai pas compris explique mois stple, je te remercie.

----------


## zark

le lapin a t -il une solution ? Une association s'est-elle proposée ?

----------


## La Rainette

Pour le moment le lapin n'a rien, vous pouvez envoyer vos propositions à soschatsnac@gmail.com

B BKaar Hameel, en effet, ces animaux étant en fin de délai, ils risquent l'euthanasie en fin de semaine, demain et après demain pr être plus précise

Nous ne pouvons pas chiffrer les besoins financiers pour ces chats, dans la plupart des cas (merci !) tout se passe bien pr eux à leur sortie, il arrive qu'ils soient en coryza et nécessitent un petit traitement antibio, les cas avec des chirurgies etc sont plus "rares" et il est extrêmement difficile de chiffre sans avoir fait voir l'animal à un véto qu'on connaît. Les diagnostics faits sur place st difficiles ds la mesure où la véto de dispose pas de radio ou de matériel d'analyses sanguines etc. Il nous aiest donc impossible de répondre à votre question de "devis".

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je rajoute 20€ uniquement pour les anciens ou très anciens

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens)* *avec reçu si possible*
* 30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible*
*70€  (Mirabelle94)*
*50e (Léo§Roméo)
TOTAL : 595€

**+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77**

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
=> Si FA jusque mi-décembre (co-voit possible à cette date) on peut le sauver!

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
**=> A une piste SI on a une FA de quarantaine ET UNE ASSO!!*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:

29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable* 
_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 
*=> A une piste 
*
*30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_*=> A une piste 
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

*41) Lapin bélier, mâle, blanc marron, sociable*
Semble en bon état de santé


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Il faut des FA et des co-voitureurs de Paris sud au 93, de Paris Est direction 92!!!!
Et il faut des gens qui se mobilisent! ET D'AUTRES CO VOIT A PREVOIR!

Si les assocs ne connaissent pas votre existence, elles ne pourront pas se positionner!!!!
On en a encore bien trop sur les listes la!!!

Le veto ne va pas "éliminer" froidement tout le monde, mais dites vous bien que les blessés, les malades, les anciens et ceux qui ne supportent plus le box depuis le temps céderont tôt ou tard leur place et d'une autre façon que par la sortie en boite de transport avec un petit pâté pour dire bienvenue!!!!

IL Y A UN RAT BLESSE QUI SOUFFRE!
UN CHAT A PATTE CASSE QUI SOUFFRE LUI AUSSI!
DES BEBES QUI SONT DOUCEMENT EN TRAIN D'ETOUFFER FAUTE D'ENVIRONNEMENT ADAPTE!
ON EST EN 2011, UN CHAT NE DEVRAIT PLUS MOURIR D'UN CORYZA! UN BÉBÉ SOUS PERF, VOUS VOUS RENDEZ COMPTE! 

ET JE NE PARLE PAS DES FRERES OU SOEURS ENSEMBLE, DES ANCIENS QUI N'EN PEUVENT PLUS DE LEUR BOX! IMAGINEZ VOUS ENFERME DANS VOS TOILETTES 3 SEMAINES D'AFFILEE! AVEC QUELQU'UN QUI VOUS TEND DU PAPIER TOILETTE ET A MANGER DANS UNE GAMELLE, POINT! 


*

----------


## SarahC

Ne m'attendez pas à l'avenir pr créer des sujets parallèles, l'aide est tjs la bienvenue!!

Voici un topic parallèle pour les rattes!! Si la pauvre n'est pas déjà morte! 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...499#post843499

----------


## SarahC

Et voilà pour le lapin:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...502#post843502

----------


## SarahC

Les topics co-voit peuvent être lancés.

Je me couche..... MERCI.

----------


## ovopack

Je suis dispo pour co-voit (grosse charge possible).

*Aujourd'hui (jeudi)*:

Dès 9h30 pour toute la journée (de préférence le matin), en RP (*OUEST-NORD-SUD*) et tout Paris (*EST* en urgence seulement).

Contact aujoud'hui par MP avant 08h00, et tel après. (06.49.08.60.72, laissez message si besoin)

*Autres jours :*

Me contacter de préférence en MP. Si pas de réponse dans l'heure et pour urgence : par tel.



*Conteneur (cages/sacs/panier/...) à fournir!*

PS : pour le lapin, je peux le prendre en FA (délais inconnu) mais je n'ai pas de cage pour lui!

----------


## antique_tour

Pour 36,37  ou38 je serai ok pour en prendre un à la maison avecv sans doute adoption à la clef si mon chat perdu ne revient pas mais il faudrait une quarantaine car je dois refaire vacciner mes 2 chats adultes mais je peux aussi isoler vu que mes gos sont le plus souvent dehors en ce moment saul la nuit et ne montent pas à  'étage où serait le minou.
Je suis en Auvergne et il faudrait un covoiturage sachant que je pourrai selon mon travail et ma famille monter jusqu'à Bourges.
Si celà pouvait aider...

----------


## TROCA

*PITIE POUR LES ANCIENS ! DEJA UN ARRETE C'EST UN DE TROP !*

On n'attend pas que tous les autres y passent en se disant qu'on ne pouvait pas les sauver . Demain il sera trop tard pour eux . Pourtant il y a des dons pour l'association qui les prendra en charge 

Alors *ON SE MOBILISE POUR SORTIR LES 1 2 ET 4 QUI SINON NE SERONT PLUS LA DEMAIN (SORTIE SAC POUBELLE). ON PEUT LES SAUVER* 

 VITE UNE ASSOCIATION POUR LES SORTIR SVP,  . Sans cela les efforts des donateurs ne serviront à rien.

Il ne manque qu'une FA pour le 1 alors encore un effort et on le sort si possible avec les 2 autres restant les 2 et 4 qui méritent autant d'intérêt.

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## tara60

IL NOUS FAUT QUELQU'UN POUR FAIRE RP SUD - VILLEMOMBLE AUJOURD'HUI 

pour 2 chatons à apporter chez le vétérinaire !!!!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...le-24-rp-sud-Ã -villemonble-93-puis-a1-ou-oise-(60)

----------


## SarahC

Est ce l'employé qui a dit qu'ils étaient malades ou une supposition?

Pouvez vous de suite poster le co voit du 93 (Villemomble avec 2 "m") direction chez vous? Quelle ville d'ailleurs? Pouvez vous faire un bout de chemin?

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable


**LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:

29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable* 
_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 

*30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

*41) Lapin bélier, mâle, blanc marron, sociable*
Semble en bon état de santé


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  aux assocs à qui j'ai demandé de l'aide il y a 2 jours pr des pistes rats et lapins et qui n'ont même pas accusé de réception de mon message, c'est classe!!!

----------


## SarahC

Ok, vu av Tara60, CO VOIT DIRECTION 60 (QUELLE VILLE) A PREVOIR DE SUITE.
Aucune info d'un état de santé lamentable donné à Sylki (si elle veut rappeler, on en saura plus).
Qd je dis "ils vont crever": 
Un chaton de 6 semaines en cage est fragile. D'où l'urgence.
Et un BB de 4 mois, ça peut le tuer un coryza. 

Et comme je rappelle ds le vide à toute une PA inexistante que:
- un rat av abcès va mourir
- un chaton sous perf aussi
- un chat avec fracture morfle

Et que personne ne réagit, il m'a semblé utile, aussi, de rappeler que ce n'est pas le tout de réserver, il faut aussi s'organiser (et pas "moi" seule) pr les sortir AVANT qu'ils ne finissent au congélo puis à la poubelle.

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net pour un moment, et je vais faire comme trop de gens, oublier, et m'en foutre.....

C'est vraiment de plus en plus lamentable!


La moitié des gens inscrits ici ne sont là que pour papoter ou yen a-t-il plus de 10% qui sont en RP, ou ailleurs, et qui ont envie que ces chats ne crèvent pas?

Une idée, parmi tant d'autres....

Relancez les assocs où vous avez adopté votre chat, où vous avez fait un don, ciblez la RP, par exemple, et voyez ce qu'on vous dira pour les chats de fourrière dont la mort est imminente pour certains..... Et souvenez vous de cela au prochain don...

Encore une fois, je regrette que des assocs et FA ne souhaitent pas, ne veulent pas....

Et je n'incrimine en aucun cas les membres qui s'investissent et qui ne peuvent pas, la nuance est là.

*ET LA ON A DES CHATS ET UN RAT QUI MORFLENT VRAIMENT, ON NE PEUT PAS ATTENDRE QU'ILS MEURENT!!!!!!*

----------


## lynt

> PS : pour le lapin, je peux le prendre en FA (délais inconnu) mais je n'ai pas de cage pour lui!


J'ai une cage à lapin de ce type là. Après je ne sais pas si c'est assez grand pour un lapin bélier, si quelqu'un a un avis merci. Si c'est bon et que tu en as besoin pour le lapin, tu peux venir la chercher quand tu veux (Cachan 94, sud paris).

Je m'en servais pour des rats donc elle pourrait aussi servir à sortir les deux petites (j'ai biberon, mangeoire, maison pour rat).

----------


## zessouille

Sarah, j'avais lu ton mp ce matin mais je devais aller en réunion donc pas le temps de répondre, désolée

pour les rates : je peux les prendre en temporaire (je pars de la rp mi décembre) et dans une petite cage. Véto compétente rat à Montrouge si
besoin de soins. Pas d'asso qui me couvre

----------


## babe78

je répète au cas où, nous pouvons prendre en charge sous La Patte de l'Espoir si fa longue durée pour un loulou.
si vous avez besoin de connaitre précisément le caractère de l'animal ou que vous ne pouvez pas isoler, nous pouvons vous placer un animal ayant fini sa quarantaine et libérer ainsi une place pour un de ces chats

pour tout proposition vous pouvez me contacter ici par mp ou par mail à babe78@free.fr

----------


## sab_

SarahC, je ne sais pas si vous avez eu le temps de lire mon mail mais ani-nounou peut prendre le lapin en charge! Il fautjuste me préciser si votre contact le "réserve" auprès de la structure ou si on s'en occupe! 

Par contre, comme d'hab, nous avons besoin de FA, et covoitureurs, si vous pouvez aider merci de faire un mail à sauvetage@aninounou.fr

----------


## tara60

[QUOTE=SarahC;843653]Ok, vu av Tara60, CO VOIT DIRECTION 60 (QUELLE VILLE) A PREVOIR DE SUITE.
Aucune info d'un état de santé lamentable donné à Sylki (si elle veut rappeler, on en saura plus).


donc covoit vers Clermont de l'Oise.
soit sur l'A1 sortie ARSY vers 17H/17h30
soit sur l'A1 sortie SENLIS à partir de 18h/18H30
soit cotrain gare de Creil à partir de 18h15 ou Clermont à partir de 18h

----------


## tara60

j'ai quelqu'un qui peut faire sortie fourrière et les déposer en bordure de Paris Nord ou RP SUD ou EST avant 16h30, qui peut prendre la suite??

----------


## ovopack

Pour les co-voits:

Bourges c'est beaucoup trop loin de moi!
Villemomble c'est pareil

Merci pour ta proposition lynt, est-ce que tu la cèdes?

Ani'nounou m'a contacté pour l'enmenner à l'autre bout de la RP pour une FA, c'est beaucoup trop loin!

Maintenant, je pourrais le prendre mais j'aurais besoin d'une asso pour m'aider (au moins pour un bilan véto).




> Je quitte le net pour un moment, et je vais faire comme trop de gens, oublier, et m'en foutre.....


Attention en disant ca. As-tu déjà fait le rapport "abandonnées/adoptants-possibles?"

Moi oui : 1085+503+74+1445 = 3107 sujets, *dans les rubriques urgentes*

Membres actifs : (+de 50 posts et au moins un message ce mois ci) : 1082 membres

Résultat : 3107/1082 : *2.88*

En conclusion, tout les membres actifs de Rescue devrait avoir 2 à 3 animaux *en plus* chez eux,* seulement pour les urgences*! Sans compter les nombreuses (voir plus) urgences hors Rescue... C'est quand même beaucoup demandé, même pour des assos!

----------


## ovopack

Tara60, je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que tu peux reformuler?

Je peux covoit vers Paris Sud mais EST... difficilement.

Maintenant, ... tout le monde connait le prix de l'essence! Rien que l'aller-retour Paris, j'en ai pour 20euros, je pourrais aller plus vers l'EST mais il faudra m'aider!

----------


## tara60

> Tara60, je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que tu peux reformuler?
> 
> Je peux covoit vers Paris Sud mais EST... difficilement.
> 
> Maintenant, ... tout le monde connait le prix de l'essence! Rien que l'aller-retour Paris, j'en ai pour 20euros, je pourrais aller plus vers l'EST mais il faudra m'aider!


2 chatons doivent sortir auj de la RP SUD pour venir dans l'Oise chez moi, je n'ai que la personne qui peut les sortir de fourrière et les déposer à une autre personne aux portes de Paris ou sud ou est pour ensuite me les rapprocher de chez moi. Donc je cherche quelqu'un qui peut aller dans l'Oise

----------


## ovopack

Ok, donc ca devait surement être toi dont on m'a parlé au tel.

L'oise ca ferait beaucoup de kilomètres, surtout en passant par Paris... je suis dans les Yvelines! Et je ne parle même pas des péages!

Tente un post dans la catégorie co-voit, un Paris-Oise ca doit se trouver pour les travailleurs!

----------


## lynt

Ovopack, je te la prête le temps qu'il faudra pour l'accueil du lapin et si tu décidais de l'adopter (donc besoin permanent), je te la donnerais  :: .
Aninounou acceptera peut-être de te couvrir pour la FA du lapin s'ils n'ont pas de solution de covoiturage vers leur FA.

Tara, vu que tu peux aller en gare de Creil, il y a peut-être quelqu'un qui pourrait les monter en RER (ligne D, Melun - Gare du Nord - Creil) en sortant du boulot ? Pour la gare de Clermont, ça doit être un train de surface à Gare du Nord. Quelqu'un avec des possibilités en transports en commun sur ces axes ?

----------


## tara60

autre possibilité de la même personne dont j'ai parlé au dessus : quelqu'un d'autre fait sortie fourrière et lui apporte à Chelles ou bordure Paris.


donc, cherche soit RP SUD sortie fourrière à Chelles ou bordure Paris

soit bordures Paris à Oise

----------


## lynt

*SVP quelqu'un pour les chats ? Ou va t-on attendre que la liste sallège miraculeusement (ou pas ! ) ?   

Pour l'instant on n'a sorti aucun chat vu que même le covoit des deux chatons réservés n'est pas effectif ! Chaque heure passée dans cette fourrière diminue leurs chances de survie !
On se mobilise pour eux svp !*

----------


## ovopack

Merci lynt, c'est super simpas  :: . Ca vaut aussi si je trouve un adoptant permanent?

Il faudrais que tu me donnes un n° de tel (MP) si jamais je devais partir à l'improviste chercher le pépère pour savoir si je peux dans la fouller prendre la cage.

J'aurais aussi besoins des coordonnées de la fourrière pour savoir s'il est toujours dispo et quand est-ce que je pourrais aller le chercher.

Et est-ce que ani'nounou serait "derrière moi" pour un bilan véto?

Pour les co-voits, si la fourrière se trouve dans le Sud, je peux prendre le lapin et les matous, aller chercher la cage en RP sud, revenir sur le périph et passer par le nord. Je ne pourrais pas plus que la bordure périphérique, ou de très peu.

----------


## lynt

Pour Aninounou, contacte les par mail pour être sûr vu que c'est eux qui ont le pouvoir de faire la résa de toute façon, ils te donneront toutes les infos nécessaires.

Tara60 cherchait fourrière - bordure Paris donc ça devrait coller si c'est la même fourrière bien-sûr.

Je te file mon n° en mp.

Si tu trouves un adoptant avec accord de l'assoc, tu pourras lui donner la cage (adoptant sérieux avec un peu de moyens quand même, je me méfie toujours des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter une cage, auront-ils les moyens de soigner un animal malade par ex ? Mais c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## fina_flora

> J'aurais aussi besoins des coordonnées de la fourrière pour savoir s'il est toujours dispo et quand est-ce que je pourrais aller le chercher.


On ne donne jamais les coordonnées téléphoniques des fourrières, elles ont leur contacts qui se chargeront de les appeler.
Bien sûr si tu dois aller à une fourrière, tu auras l'adresse et les instructions par mail ou mp.

----------


## sab_

Le lapin sort sous ani-nounou, donc on s'occupe de contacter la structure, pas de soucis de ce côté. 

Ovopack, si vous voulez être fa pour ani-nounou, il faudrait écrire à sauvetage@aninounou.fr qu'on voit si nos conditions et les votres sont raccords  ::

----------


## tara60

OVOPACK : Pour les co-voits, si la fourrière se trouve dans le Sud, je peux prendre le lapin et les matous, aller chercher la cage en RP sud, revenir sur le périph et passer par le nord. Je ne pourrais pas plus que la bordure périphérique, ou de très peu. 

réponse de Sarah : 1h30 entre les 2 fourrières

----------


## Lady92

Sur les posts paralleles pour les rongeurs, il y a :

- une proposition Fa pour les rattes
- une promessse de don de 20eur pour le lapin de la part de Zark

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
70€ (Mirabelle94)
50€ (Léo&Roméo)
20€ (Zark pour le lapin)
TOTAL : 615€

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## ovopack

GRRR Si on ne me donne pas toutes les infos (au moins le mini sur la localisation des fourrières), on va tourner en rond pendant encore longtemps!

Pour Tara60, il faudrait qu'elle me précise les disponibilités de la personne.

Concernant Ani'nounou, je vais bloquer sur toute cette paprasse, désolé! Tout ce que je souhaite c'est aller chercher au plus vite le pauvre petit lapin, lui faire rapidemant un bilan véto, le laisser se remettre de tout ca, bien le choucouter et, si besoin, après plusieurs semaines, lui trouver un bon adoptant. Pourquoi retarder ce sauvetage? J'ai déjà eu 2 cochons d'indes, 3 hamsters, un chat, un chien et en ce moment 3 rats. Ils sont (ou ont été) les plus heureux du monde.

Je comprend les précautions prisent par les assos mais dans le cas d'une urgence, pourquoi les formalités ne sont pas différées quelques jours?

----------


## SarahC

> Sur les posts paralleles pour les rongeurs, il y a :
> 
> - une proposition Fa pour les rattes
> - une promessse de don de 20eur pour le lapin de la part de Zark


*Il faut une assoc pr les rattes!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> Le lapin sort sous ani-nounou, donc on s'occupe de contacter la structure, pas de soucis de ce côté. 
> 
> Ovopack, si vous voulez être fa pour ani-nounou, il faudrait écrire à sauvetage@aninounou.fr qu'on voit si nos conditions et les votres sont raccords


Ok, vu.

----------


## Lya

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)


_Pauvr_e papy...je ne peux pas le prendre car j'ai une FA longue durée chez moi qui attend d'être adoptée, mais je vais tout faire pour lui trouver une FA, y aurait-il une association qui accepterait de le couvrir ?_On ne peut pas le laisser là ce pauvre pépère!

----------


## SarahC

> GRRR Si on ne me donne pas toutes les infos (au moins le mini sur la localisation des fourrières), on va tourner en rond pendant encore longtemps!
> 
> Pour Tara60, il faudrait qu'elle me précise les disponibilités de la personne.
> 
> Concernant Ani'nounou, je vais bloquer sur toute cette paprasse, désolé! Tout ce que je souhaite c'est aller chercher au plus vite le pauvre petit lapin, lui faire rapidemant un bilan véto, le laisser se remettre de tout ca, bien le choucouter et, si besoin, après plusieurs semaines, lui trouver un bon adoptant. Pourquoi retarder ce sauvetage? J'ai déjà eu 2 cochons d'indes, 3 hamsters, un chat, un chien et en ce moment 3 rats. Ils sont (ou ont été) les plus heureux du monde.
> 
> Je comprend les précautions prisent par les assos mais dans le cas d'une urgence, pourquoi les formalités ne sont pas différées quelques jours?


On passe obligatoirement par assoc car c'est le code rural qui nous l'impose, sans cela on ne sort pas d'animal de là.

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai quelqu'un qui peut faire sortie fourrière et les déposer en bordure de Paris Nord ou RP SUD ou EST avant 16h30, qui peut prendre la suite??


Ce quelqu'un je peux avoir ses coordonnées en MP?
Sylki doit faire une procuration à cette personne, sans cela ils ne confieront pas les BB.

Ensuite, bordure Paris Nord, ce serait? 
RP Est ce serait?

Jusqu'ou pourrais tu aller toi, Tara, et à partir de quelle heure? (imaginons que je trouve une FA de qq heures?)

----------


## ovopack

Bon, aller! je vais prendre un peu de recule et y réfléchir à tête reposée. Et dormir aussi, chose que je n'ai pas encore faite... Je reviendrai un peu plus tard

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
* :: *=> A une piste secteur 94 SI on a une FA de quarantaine ET UNE ASSO!!* :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai mis en police plus grande que ceux qui sont en grande souffrance ou en train de mourir, et qui mourront même avant passage véto si on ne les sort pas.

Cela ne signifie pas que les anciens ne sont pas urgents, bien évidemment, mais là je parle de ceux qui vont mourir tout seuls, sans même un coup de pouce de Mme la Mort.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, aller! je vais prendre un peu de recule et y réfléchir à tête reposée. Et dormir aussi, chose que je n'ai pas encore faite... Je reviendrai un peu plus tard


Ne pas hésiter à contacter Venise nest pas en Italie si besoin de précisions sur la façon de fonctionner, comme vous avez fait sa connaissance.
Elle connait bien le type de SOS, et je conçois que de prime abord cela semble parfois ardu.

----------


## Lady92

> Pour 36,37  ou38 je serai ok pour en prendre un à la maison avecv sans doute adoption à la clef si mon chat perdu ne revient pas mais il faudrait une quarantaine car je dois refaire vacciner mes 2 chats adultes mais je peux aussi isoler vu que mes gos sont le plus souvent dehors en ce moment saul la nuit et ne montent pas à  'étage où serait le minou.
> Je suis en Auvergne et il faudrait un covoiturage sachant que je pourrai selon mon travail et ma famille monter jusqu'à Bourges.
> Si celà pouvait aider...


pouvez vous nous communiquer votre adresse email pour l envoi du formulaire FA. Merci

----------


## SarahC

*Manque pr ce jour un Chelles => Compiègne => porte de Senlis!!!!!! Qqn peut poster ds les co-voit?*

----------


## SarahC

*Ceux qui mourront avant l'injection létale si on ne trouve rien, ou qui souffrent en silence dans leur cage......... 


8) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!! 

 
Pour lui, le véto est présent sur les lieux, il faut juste espérer qu'il ne soit pas en trop mauvais état sanitaire et qu'ils n'aient pas eu trop d'entrées. 

Pour les autres ci-dessous le délai c'est demain.... Mais la mort peut venir les "sortir" à l'improviste.....*  :: *


12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

*
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  ::

----------


## lynt

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- Roissy/Villers Cotterets (60) le 24/11 vers 13h par Dirtyflip60
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Lexiekiwi: JEUDI Chelles - RP à partir de 13h
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles
- Lexiekiwi: peut fournir 4 caisses à Héliums et dispo pour relais samedi Chelles -> RP
- ovopack : covoit nord ouest sud Paris jeudi si on lui fournit les caisses

 On cherche un covoit vers Paris Gare de l'est vendredi après-midi pour le chat n°1 en grand danger !  


**LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS ! 


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : FA longue durée pour les n° 21 et 22, assoc ok, quarantaine Tara60, covoit ok
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60
- antique_tour : FA longue durée pré adoption pour un chaton 36, 37 ou 38 après quarantaine - Auvergne (peut aller jusqu'à Bourges)
- ovopack : FA longue durée pour le lapin si cage (lynt cage ok) - assoc aninounou à confirmer (à suivre)
- camille1 : Fa pour les rattes -* * il manque une assoc 
- zessouille : FA temporaire pour les rattes dans une petite cage jusqu'à mi décembre

*

----------


## SarahC

Qui a de BONNES idées d'assoc rats à contacter?

On aurait une FA d'urgence, au moins, reste le chapeautage!

Et des dons, mais on pourra prendre dans les promesses "chats" à mon sens, en toute logique.

----------


## lynt

> *Manque pr ce jour un Chelles => Compiègne => porte de Senlis!!!!!! Qqn peut poster ds les co-voit?*


Je fais.

----------


## SarahC

*On a tout de même des chats SOCIABLES (PLEINS!), plusieurs, vous qui êtes bénévoles en refuges, membres d'assoc, tentez le coup, demandez à tout hasard à votre structure si elle pourrait intervenir?!*

----------


## ovopack

Bazar des nacs pour asso rats

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais.


Merci. Tu nous mets le lien après ici pr qu'on puisse suivre?

----------


## ovopack

http://www.aubazardesnac.com/

----------


## TROCA

*1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

*2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza*

*RIEN POUR LES 2 ET 3 QUI SEMBLENT FAIRE PARTIE DE LA MEME FRATRIE (même  âge, même couleur). NE PEUT-ON PAS LES FAIRE SORTIR EN MEME TEMPS ?
ILS FONT PARTIE DES PLUS ANCIENS LA DEPUIS TROIS SEMAINES ET ONT ETE RATTRAPES PAR LE CORYZA.
**
Ce serait trop injuste si l'un sortait et pas les  2 autres. Le numéro 3 est déjà parti donc si on ne les sort pas  maintenant ils seront à coup sur condamnés.
*
*NE PEUT-ON PAS LES FAIRE SORTIR EN MEME TEMPS ?*
*

*

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...935#post843935
Ai créé sujet. 

Pr le bazar, vais voir si l'un de mes contacts "SOS" peut les joindre.

----------


## SarahC

> *je répète au cas où, nous pouvons prendre en charge sous La Patte de l'Espoir si fa longue durée pour un loulou.
> si vous avez besoin de connaitre précisément le caractère de l'animal ou que vous ne pouvez pas isoler, nous pouvons vous placer un animal ayant fini sa quarantaine et libérer ainsi une place pour un de ces chats
> 
> pour tout proposition vous pouvez me contacter ici par mp ou par mail à babe78@free.fr*


J'ai raté ce message ainsi que pleins d'autres.

Au travail difficile de tout faire.... Désolée encore pr messages non lus, que les autres prennent le relais, bcp ont l'habitude..............

----------


## lynt

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...urd-hui-%21%29 : covoit chelles compiègne porte de senlis.

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah, j'avais lu ton mp ce matin mais je devais aller en réunion donc pas le temps de répondre, désolée
> 
> pour les rates : je peux les prendre en temporaire (je pars de la rp mi décembre) et dans une petite cage. Véto compétente rat à Montrouge si
> besoin de soins. Pas d'asso qui me couvre


On a aussi:




> Si une association passe par là, sachez que je me propose en FA, manque juste l'association

----------


## SarahC

*On a encore pleins de chats à sauver, et les 2 rattes!
*
Je dois retourner au travail, merci à toutes et à tous de prendre le relais, je repasse rapidement avt réunion, mais rapidement.

*Ce serait top si on pouvait boucler le co voit de cet AM!!!*

*Et en sauver d'autres car je pense que des pistes sont là, mais ne se croisent pas encore, et qu'on a plusieurs lecteurs susceptibles d'aider, mais qui ne savent pas encore très bien comment!*

----------


## camille1

Quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur la localisation des rattes ?

----------


## SarahC

Uniquement en privé car on évite les infos publiques pr raisons valables.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour les rats voici une liste d'association :
http://www.ratoupedia.org/wiki/Commu...A9_ratounesque

L'association F.R.E.E. : http://www.refugenac.com/
La Main à la pattoune prend aussi en charge les rongeurs : http://malp.forumperso.com/

Il y a aussi un forum consacré aux SOS Rats :
http://sosrat.forumactif.com/

----------


## tara60

> Je fais.


Merci Lynt mais plus besoin.

le covoit vient de se boucler

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
70€ (Mirabelle94)
50€ (Léo&Roméo)
20€ (Zark pour le lapin)
50 € (Muriel P avec reçu si possible) pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !
20 € (Muriel P avec reçu si possible) pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence

TOTAL : 685€

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## SarahC

> Merci Lynt mais plus besoin.
> 
> le covoit vient de se boucler


 ::  A quelle heure va-t-elle à la fourrière? 
Sylki doit envoyer procuration avant et bien vérifier que pas morts entre temps!
Si on arrive encore à en sortir un entre temps, si elle pouvait emmener une boite en plus ce serait bien. 
On ne sait jamais.
Le roux de 7 ans par exemple..........

Je dois VRAIMENT me déconnecter, désolée.

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les rats voici une liste d'association :
> http://www.ratoupedia.org/wiki/Communauté_ratounesque
> 
> L'association F.R.E.E. : http://www.refugenac.com/
> La Main à la pattoune prend aussi en charge les rongeurs : http://malp.forumperso.com/
> 
> Il y a aussi un forum consacré aux SOS Rats :
> http://sosrat.forumactif.com/


J'aimerais bien retrouver des membres d'assocs ici av qui on a déjà collaboré av nous, car connaissent contexte, mais incapable de retrouver !

----------


## SarahC

M.... Alors, un des petits a une maman, et elle devait ne plus être sur listes car filée à structure autre que connais pas!!!!

Bon ouf, mais surprise, maman! 

POUR CO VOIT, COMME SE FINI SAMEDI MATIN, PAS BESOIN DE CO VOIT ENTRE 93 ET 60?

ME DECONNECTE VRAIMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tara60

> A quelle heure va-t-elle à la fourrière? 
> Sylki doit envoyer procuration avant et bien vérifier que pas morts entre temps!
> Si on arrive encore à en sortir un entre temps, si elle pouvait emmener une boite en plus ce serait bien. 
> On ne sait jamais.
> Le roux de 7 ans par exemple..........
> 
> Je dois VRAIMENT me déconnecter, désolée.





> M.... Alors, un des petits a une maman, et elle devait ne plus être sur listes car filée à structure autre que connais pas!!!!
> 
> Bon ouf, mais surprise, maman! 
> 
> POUR CO VOIT, COMME SE FINI SAMEDI MATIN, PAS BESOIN DE CO VOIT ENTRE 93 ET 60?
> 
> ME DECONNECTE VRAIMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


elle part à 13h30 donc sera fourrière vers 14h. L'asso a vu avec elle et fourrière.
Plus besoin du 93 au 60 merci. ce sera la même personne samedi matin.

----------


## tara60

la personne qui part faire la sortie a 4 caisses donc au moins une de libre si besoin voir 2 si les chatons vont ensemble.

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby à peine craintif (se laisse manipuler) FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble, mais si on ne sort pas la pauvre puce l'autre finira seule.... VITE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sab_

Ovopack, nous ne faisons pas de la "paperasse" par plaisir  ::  pour ces sos, il y a des règles légales à respecter, on ne peut pas y couper. Ensuite, cela me semble normal que nous sachions les conditions de vie chez les fa couvertes par notre asso, on ne peut pas les placer sans savoir où ils vont  ::   On accélère évidemment les choses pour ces sauvetages, mais il faut tout de même que nous ayons un minimum d'info.  


Il y a des sorties prévues samedi?

----------


## tara60

_1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!_ ::

----------


## tara60

*1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

*2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza*

*RIEN POUR LES 2 ET 3 QUI SEMBLENT FAIRE PARTIE DE LA MEME FRATRIE (même âge, même couleur). NE PEUT-ON PAS LES FAIRE SORTIR EN MEME TEMPS ?
ILS FONT PARTIE DES PLUS ANCIENS LA DEPUIS TROIS SEMAINES ET ONT ETE RATTRAPES PAR LE CORYZA.
**
Ce serait trop injuste si l'un sortait et pas les 2 autres. Le numéro 3 est déjà parti donc si on ne les sort pas maintenant ils seront à coup sur condamnés.
*
*NE PEUT-ON PAS LES FAIRE SORTIR EN MEME TEMPS ?*
*

*

----------


## SarahC

Non, qd ils sont ensemble, ils le précisent (en général........).

----------


## SarahC

Alors, soit on le sauve, soit on fait le compte à rebours avant sa mort.

*Il est maintenant sous perfusion....* Et n'a pas plus que des anti-douleurs, et encore.....

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_

----------


## SarahC

Toujours vivante, pas une blessure sur le flanc, mais à la patte, semblerait que ce soit un abcès.

Les 2 rattes sont apparemment super sympas:

*43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  ::

----------


## Lady92

*Mise à jour récap co-voit... Qui d'autres va voyager prochainement ?

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- RP (proche place d'italie)/Nancy (54) le 25/11 vers 14h par audreysutter en voiture
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Auxerre (89) le 18/12 par Luliloo89 en train
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Edenya dispo pour co-transport en commun jusqu'à dimanche
- Lexiekiwi: JEUDI Chelles - RP à partir de 13h
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles
- Lexiekiwi: peut fournir 4 caisses à Héliums et dispo pour relais samedi Chelles -> RP
- ovopack : covoit nord ouest sud Paris jeudi si on lui fournit les caisses

 On cherche un covoit vers Paris Gare de l'est vendredi après-midi pour le chat n°1 en grand danger !  


**LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS ! 


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- Mysticnany : FA longue durée pour les n° 21 et 22, assoc ok, quarantaine Tara60, covoit ok
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60
- antique_tour : FA longue durée pré adoption pour un chaton 36, 37 ou 38 après quarantaine - Auvergne (peut aller jusqu'à Bourges) (formulaire FA envoyé)
- ovopack : FA longue durée pour le lapin si cage (lynt cage ok) - assoc aninounou à confirmer (à suivre)
- camille1 : Fa pour les rattes -* * il manque une assoc 
- zessouille : FA temporaire pour les rattes dans une petite cage jusqu'à mi décembre*

----------


## tara60

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable

22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*
*22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)*


SONT SORTIS !!!!  ::

----------


## Mathilde T

Super pour ces 3 là !
Pour ma part, FA jusqu'au 15 décembre donc, mais parce qu'ensuite on part en Bretagne une semaine, donc si une FA longue durée est dans les parages....

----------


## Muriel P

Pour mon trajet en train début décembre, je n'ai pas encore le billet, alors si besoin de faire un arrêt à Lyon, Avignon, Aix ou autre, me demander, j'essaierais de m'adapter si ça sert à mener un chat à sa FA. De même pour la date du retour qui n'est pas fixée, si un trajet a besoin d'une date fixe, je peux m'adapter et rester quelques jours sur Paris chez des amis en attendant (par exemple fin quarantaine ou date sortie fourrière). N'hésitez pas à me demander si besoin. 

IL FAUT LES SAUVER !!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
* ::  *=> FALD Mysticnany, assoc Sylki, il manque Fa de quarantaine*  :: *

Et maman

22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*

 :: *Sont sortis!!!* :: 

Voici le 21!!!!



Oui, il a un bec de lièvre....  :: 

D'autres photos suivront, vais en réunion,.......

*ON SE MOTIVE POUR LES AUTRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*Précisions:*
_- ratte va mieux, mais reste plaie ouverte dc urgent
- FIV+ est en fait super sympa, se sont planté ds fichiers, me disait aussi que j'avais déjà ce numéro en super sympa il y a une semaine voire plus
- le chat av fracture est en GRANDE urgence, doit être opéré rapidement!_


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!!_ 


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble. LA RATTE VA MIEUX, MAIS CELA RESTE UNE PLAIE OUVERTE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonjour

Pour le chat qui a la fracture, donnez moi les coordonnes pour faire le don!!!!

Je vais mettre ce que je peut  j 'attends cela les coordonnées du mandat!!si c est pas possible sur ce forum conatcter moi en message priver mais dite le avant sur le forum svp car je dois sortir je voulais aller a la poste pour le faire maintenant!!!
Merci

FAUT PAS LES ABANDONNER 
LES PLUS URGENT EN PREMIER!!!!
LES PLUS MALADES EN PREMIERS!!!

----------


## Mathilde T

Pour le moment, comme aucune association ne s'est proposée pour sortir ce minou, le don ne peut être attribué. Vous pouvez juste faire une promesse de don pour ce chat, en nous donnant le montant, et peut-être que cela aidera une asso en difficulté à se décider à l'aider.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

JE NE SAIS PAS POURQUOI JE SUIS ECRIT SOUS ASSOCIATION!! 
Je suis particulière qui aide les animaux!!
Pour le message que j'avais écrit ou pour les recherches ce sera alors sur Paris!!,j'ai envoyer des messages pas mal hier je vais rechercher j'ai contacter One voice mais il font la défense et non la protection!!

----------


## TROCA

Super pour les 3 chats sortis de fourrière. Trop mimi le petit 21 à poils longs.
Merci à celles qui leur ont permis de retrouver la liberté en espérant que le passage en fourrière ne les aura pas trop marqués.

*IL FAUT CONTINUER CAR LA LISTE ET LONGUE ET POUR CERTAINS CE SONT LES DERNIERES HEURES !
NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS ! PAS DE PAUSE AVANT D' AVOIR TROUVE D4 AUTRE PISTES POUR EN SORTIR UN MAXIMUM 
*

----------


## Verlaine

> *21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
> * *=> FALD Mysticnany, assoc Sylki, il manque Fa de quarantaine* *
> 
> Et maman
> 
> 22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
> 
> *Sont sortis!!!*
> 
> ...


Ah c'est ça! Je regardais la photo et je ne comprenais pas ce qui clochait! Il a peut-être du mal à manger du coup?




> *36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
> 37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
> *38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
> Coryza
> *
> _36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_


Toujours pas de solution pour les triplés? Ils sont noirs = chats exceptionnels de gentillesse et de douceur! Pensez-y





> *40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
>  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_ _
> A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!!_


Ma clinique pourrait le prendre avec tarif éleveur si on le met à mon nom.

----------


## lynt

::  *Il nous manque toujours le covoit demain après-midi jusqu'à Paris Gare de l'Est !*  :: 
*
*http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...pr%C3%A8s-midi*

*

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Je viens de contacter l 'asso que avous connaissez: SNDA  dans le 12 eme, j'espere qu'ils vont vous aider à sortir les loulous car ils m'ont demander si il y avait des FA etc..
Le don de 30 EUROS normalement , amis je veut savoir si c est des mandats casch etc, et je voulais le faire maintenant c 'est donc pas possible vous garder l'argent de toute facon, meme si c est pas pour lui, se sera pour un autre en urgence!!

----------


## lynt

Les dons se font par chèque la plupart du temps, voire par paypal selon les associations. Le mandat cash doit être possible.

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *avec reçu si possible**
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
20 € (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70€ (Mirabelle94)
50€ (Léo&Roméo)
20€ (Zark pour le lapin)
50 € (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20 € (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30 € (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)

TOTAL : 715€

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ?* ********

----------


## ilionee

Zessouille ou SarahC, pour les rates, demandez au refuge de filémon s'ils peuvent vous couvrir.
Ils ont déjà aidé à sortir des rats d'une des fourrières parisiennes il y a quelques mois.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

> Je viens de contacter l 'asso que avous connaissez: SNDA  dans le 12 eme, j'espere qu'ils vont vous aider à sortir les loulous car ils m'ont demander si il y avait des FA etc..
> Le don de 30 EUROS normalement , amis je veut savoir si c est des mandats casch etc, et je voulais le faire maintenant c 'est donc pas possible vous garder l'argent de toute facon, meme si c est pas pour lui, se sera pour un autre en urgence!!



Je n' ai pas de chéquier je pourrais faire un mandat cash mais je souhaiter les coordonnées,

Je viens de contacter aussi actuanimaux.com, il se demenent aussi, et la WWF m' a proposer de leur envoyer un email sur un lien, j'ai laisser les coordonnées, j'ai demander toutes aide, asso couvrant les loulous, aide soins ,  diffusion, diffusion (comme actuanimaux, pour retarder les eutha, etc... aide en dons.. ce qu'ils peuvent!!

----------


## Lya

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)


_J'ai une FA longue durée pour celui là en NORMANDIE. Y a t'il une asso en Normandie qui peut prendre en charge ?
Je rappelle qu'il est déjà castré et sera identifié à la sortie donc peu de frais à prévoir pour ce chat...svp !!!

----------


## Lady92

Merci Lya ! La personne peut elle communiquer son adresse mail pour l'envoi du formulaire FA

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour
> 
> Pour le chat qui a la fracture, donnez moi les coordonnes pour faire le don!!!!
> 
> Je vais mettre ce que je peut  j 'attends cela les coordonnées du mandat!!si c est pas possible sur ce forum conatcter moi en message priver mais dite le avant sur le forum svp car je dois sortir je voulais aller a la poste pour le faire maintenant!!!
> Merci
> 
> FAUT PAS LES ABANDONNER 
> LES PLUS URGENT EN PREMIER!!!!
> LES PLUS MALADES EN PREMIERS!!!


Pour l'instant personne ne le sort, tant que personne ne le sort, personne ne verse rien.
Vous pouvez faire une promesse pour lui spécialement, mais tant que personne ne réagit, on ne peut pas bouger.....

----------


## SarahC

> Merci Lya ! La personne peut elle communiquer son adresse mail pour l'envoi du formulaire FA


Oui ce serait bien? Quel secteur? Je pense à des noms d'assocs, mais il me faudrait formulaire complété pour avancer.

----------


## SarahC

> Je n' ai pas de chéquier je pourrais faire un mandat cash mais je souhaiter les coordonnées,
> 
> Je viens de contacter aussi actuanimaux.com, il se demenent aussi, et la WWF m' a proposer de leur envoyer un email sur un lien, j'ai laisser les coordonnées, j'ai demander toutes aide, asso couvrant les loulous, aide soins ,  diffusion, diffusion (comme actuanimaux, pour retarder les eutha, etc... aide en dons.. ce qu'ils peuvent!!


Les actuanimaux et j'en passe, inutile malheureusement, pr la WWF ce n'est pas son créneau, et les dons ne retardent en aucun cas les euthanasies.

Le principal souci est qu'ils ne peuvent garder des malades qui finiront par agoniser en box, et des chats qd ils ne peuvent plus pousser les murs, c'est ça le souci.

Les aides virtuelles sont bien, comme par exemple les promesses de membres ou tenter de collecter auprès d'amis, mais sur des solutions concrètes, de vraies assos qui s'engagent sur le terrain pr les chats de fourrière. Car aide directe, et non "pour une cause", si vous voyez la différence. Pas évident à expliquer par écrit, mais là, on est sur du "micro" et non du "macro". Merci malgré tout de tenter de trouver des idées. Mais effectivement, en X années de PA j'ai moi-même pensé à pleins de choses et déchanté, seules les aides quasi directes aident, et non les X assocs "symboles", ou qui ciblent des causes au sens "vaste", au niveau planétaire.

----------


## SarahC

> Zessouille ou SarahC, pour les rates, demandez au refuge de filémon s'ils peuvent vous couvrir.
> Ils ont déjà aidé à sortir des rats d'une des fourrières parisiennes il y a quelques mois.


Oui mais pr les soins, les frais?

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP DES DONS*
> 
> *40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> 30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
> 30€ (bibifree) avec reçu
> 100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
> 130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
> 75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
> 50 € (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> ...


Merci à tous de me préciser si possible avec ou sans reçu,  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
> 
> 22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
> *23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*
> *22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)*
> 
> 
> SONT SORTIS !!!!


Exact, ct la 23!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*Précisions:*
_- ratte va mieux, mais reste plaie ouverte dc urgent
- FIV+ est en fait super sympa, se sont planté ds fichiers, me disait aussi que j'avais déjà ce numéro en super sympa il y a une semaine voire plus
- le chat av fracture est en GRANDE urgence, doit être opéré rapidement!_


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!!_ 


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble. LA RATTE VA MIEUX, MAIS CELA RESTE UNE PLAIE OUVERTE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lya

> Oui ce serait bien? Quel secteur? Je pense à des noms d'assocs, mais il me faudrait formulaire complété pour avancer.


Elle est proche d' Honfleur il me semble mais je n'ai pas le nom de la ville exacte. J'ai envoyé par MP son adresse mail à lady92 pour envoi formulaire FA.
Elle n'a pas d'autre chat, mais des animaux de ferme et un dogue argentin. Son ami est éducateur comportementaliste canin. Pas d'enfants.
J'ai pas de co-voit Paris=>Honfleur mais du temps qu'on en trouve un, je peux réceptionner  le matou pour le week-end ...

----------


## Emmanuelle29

avec reçu si possible, merci

----------


## Lady92

Ajout de la proposition FA proposée par Lya (formulaire envoyé)





> *Mise à jour récap co-voit... Qui d'autres va voyager prochainement ?
> 
> RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
> 
> - Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
> - RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
> - St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
> - Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
> - Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
> ...

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *LES 3 QUI SONT SORTIS AUJOURD'HUI !!! *  ::  *sous Sylki et actuellement chez le vétérinaire.
*
merci SarahC d'avoir mis photo du 21, en voici d'autres!

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable

* 

Un AMOUR collé à la Maman 

* 
22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*

   

*Mr Ronrons en personne!!!*


*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*

 
*
Douce avec le petit 21 qui cherchait à têter*


*22 et 23 viennent du même endroit (mère et fils?)*

*
INCROYABLE QUE SEULS 3 CHATS SOIENT SORTIS CE JOUR, CEUX LA AU MOINS AURONT UNE CHANCE SUPPLEMENTAIRE...* 

*LES COVOITS NE FONT TOUJOURS PAS MAL... CEUX QUI HESITENT PEUVENT ENFIN ESSAYER ET SE LANCER... 

CE SONT DES VIES!!!*

----------


## SarahC

::  encore pour ce co-voit!

----------


## SarahC

> Elle est proche d' Honfleur il me semble mais je n'ai pas le nom de la ville exacte. J'ai envoyé par MP son adresse mail à lady92 pour envoi formulaire FA.
> Elle n'a pas d'autre chat, mais des animaux de ferme et un dogue argentin. Son ami est éducateur comportementaliste canin. Pas d'enfants.
> J'ai pas de co-voit Paris=>Honfleur mais du temps qu'on en trouve un, je peux réceptionner  le matou pour le week-end ...


Ok, dès qu'on a formulaire FA je le passe à des assocs du coin.

----------


## Verlaine

> *LES 3 QUI SONT SORTIS AUJOURD'HUI !!! *  *sous Sylki et actuellement chez le vétérinaire.
> *
> merci SarahC d'avoir mis photo du 21, en voici d'autres!
> 
> *21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable
> 
> *Pièce jointe 12000Pièce jointe 12001 Pièce jointe 12002
> 
> Un AMOUR collé à la Maman 
> ...


Ils sont vraiment très très beaux ces petits choux. La 23 a une boule sur le museau, elle s'est fait mal ou ça semble plus ancien?
Je veux bien des nouvelles en MP de ces chats, je suis très touchée par le petit 21. Merci d'avance.

----------


## SarahC

Ben je me suis dit que comme le petit avait un bec de lièvre, peut être que la maman avait un début de qui s'est "arrangé" pr ne pas en devenir un??
Ds tous les cas on aura des nouvelles, l'assoc, la FA, et la FALD sont présentes ici!

----------


## SarahC

On a des dons, on pourrait avoir une assoc peut être, et nous n'avons rien.

Lui, il sera euthanasié pr le soulager, demain, je ne sais pas si on se rend bien compte, là.

PAS UNE SEULE QUESTION pr lui!

RIEN DU TOUT!!! Une patte cassée ce n'est RIEN, un coryza encore moins!
IL EST SOUS PERFUSION LA!!!!

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!!_

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

> On a des dons, on pourrait avoir une assoc peut être, et nous n'avons rien.
> 
> Lui, il sera euthanasié pr le soulager, demain, je ne sais pas si on se rend bien compte, là.
> 
> PAS UNE SEULE QUESTION pr lui!
> 
> RIEN DU TOUT!!! Une patte cassée ce n'est RIEN, un coryza encore moins!
> IL EST SOUS PERFUSION LA!!!!
> 
> ...




Donc comment trouver des association si d  'après ce que vous dite les grande n ' aident pas trop que faire, vous avez dit de diffuser au max, alors peu-etre les petites?? Le problème quant on est pas dedans, on fais des choses qui semble bien inutile, et cela fait perdre du temps pour chercher au bon endroit,

Un petit brifinng genre répartition de recherche ciblés auraient été bien, mais la j ' en arrive à ne pas savoir quoi faire, je pensais actu animaux ils ont plein de contact qui prennent en charge les chats, mais vous dites non, quels solutions?

Pour le sauver il faut une Asso et des dons ,pour le 40, des soins en urgence entre nous cela métonne que les dispensaires ne l'ont pas déjà soigné et que vous êtes pas en lien c 'est dommage, avant tout c 'est eux qui sont prioritaire et non l'  image que se soient une fourrière ou un refuge en difficulté ou un particulier:: C'est trop décevant tou cela je vous assure, la solidarité  n ' y est pas!! 

Pourquoi es dispensaires aident les démunis gratuit et pas une fourrière qui a des animaux a soigner gratuitement si il a fourrière n '  a pas les moyens!?


Entre nous j'  ai jamais vue un chat rester avec une fracture sans qu'au moins un veto ou le dispensaire (Paris Marseille ou ailleurs) fasse le nécessaire et attente le paiement après, en s ' arrangeant!!!

----------


## La Rainette

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 Sans vous tous, demain sera leur dernier jour !!!

----------


## Verlaine

> On a des dons, on pourrait avoir une assoc peut être, et nous n'avons rien.
> 
> Lui, il sera euthanasié pr le soulager, demain, je ne sais pas si on se rend bien compte, là.
> 
> PAS UNE SEULE QUESTION pr lui!
> 
> RIEN DU TOUT!!! Une patte cassée ce n'est RIEN, un coryza encore moins!
> IL EST SOUS PERFUSION LA!!!!
> 
> ...


Je répète que ma clinique peut le prendre en charge avec tarifs éleveur en le mettant à mon nom.

----------


## SarahC

B BKaar Hameel j'ai bien conscience que c'est compliqué à comprendre qd on découvre la chose.
Ils ont un véto sur place, et soignent au sens soins de base.
Légalement il ne peut sortir sans assoc.
Et même s'il le pouvait via un dispensaire, sans solution d'accueil derrière cela se résumerait à le sortir.
Si le chat était le seul en RP, on se dirait, tant pis, on avise, mais c ainsi déjà que j'ai sorti des chats via des contacts qui sont encore chez eux en "temporaire" et qui, comme plus en danger, ne trouvent aucune place.
Que toute la protection animale soit d'une complexité extrême et que certains grands ne veuillent pas, ou ne puissent pas, est un fait.
Idem pr les petits. J'ai trop peu de temps ce soir pr détailler mais en gros, on tente de faire au mieux av les moyens du bord.
Les choses sont complexes, plus qu'en apparence, et souvent on va de désillusions en surprises, alors que qui nous reste, c'est l'action immédiate, de proximité.

----------


## SarahC

*NOUS POUVONS SORTIR L'ANCIEN, IL PEUT ALLER GARE DE L'EST DEMAIN MAIS JE N'AI PERSONNE DE VEHICULE COTE RP EST POUR CELA!!*
La fin peut être faite en transport, mais j'ai pas le début! Il va rater le coche!!!!

----------


## mirabelle94

A quelle heure faut-il qu'il soit gare de l'est ? 
et d'où vient la personne qui prend le train ? 
Il est peut-être possible de lui remettre lr Minou  sur paris Est , en proche banlieue ou à une porte de paris 
Parce que sincèrement Paris en voiture un vendredi c'est pas évident et pour être à l'heure c'est pas gagné ! 
sans compter le problème de stationnement à l'arrivée.

----------


## SarahC

Ben pr le moment il rate sa piste car je n'ai personne pr la sortie.... Oui, ensuite, ça peut être gare de Torcy, ou secteur Montreuil, que sais je....

----------


## mirabelle94

et ce serait le matin ou l'AM ?

----------


## PAMINA2012

Que devient le 8? S'il avait un gros coryza, il doit être à l'article de la mort!!! Si une assoc le couvre je veux bien l'accueillir, il faudrait que je récupère quelques comprimés de Marbocyl car il ne m'en reste plus assez mais j'ai du pérubore et du lacribiotic, donc juste pas assez d'antibios. Il sera isolé et je peux le garder jusqu'à début Janvier, cela me laissera le temps de lui trouver une nouvelle fa. L'association Mille et Un regards m'avait contacté car j'avais demandé de l'aide pour la prise en charge de deux chatons mais ces deux minous ont trouvé une solution et j'ai essayé de recontacter Mille et uns regards sans succès, je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de la dame qui a eu un accident. Donc avec une association je veux bien m'occuper du N°8, j'habite dans l'Oise mais cela ne me pose pas de soucis pour me déplacer dans d'autres départements afin qu'il puisse voir le véto, île de France ou Picardie, néanmoins en attendant je peux le soigner par moi-même, l'ayant déjà fait avec une chatonne de 3 mois qui maintenant est complètement guérie!!

----------


## SarahC

> et ce serait le matin ou l'AM ?


AM, je dirais en début d'AM pr assurer les arrières.

----------


## SarahC

*Précisions:*
- hormis qu'il est super gentil, je sais juste qu'à priori son coryza va mieux, mais bon.... 
_- ratte va mieux, mais reste plaie ouverte dc urgent
- FIV+ est en fait super sympa, se sont planté ds fichiers, me disait aussi que j'avais déjà ce numéro en super sympa il y a une semaine voire plus
- le chat av fracture est en GRANDE urgence, doit être opéré rapidement!_


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*Vous avez vraiment besoin de photos pour craquer?* 


_Je rappelle que Les 3/4 de ces chats sont  morts... Soit parce   que sortis trop tard, soit parce que morts sur  place de désespoir ou de   maladie. On allonge la liste ou on se bouge  avant qu'il ne soit trop   tard?_


*  LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE DESORMAIS: 


Ils vivent leurs derniers jours, on ne les gardera pas si un coryza commence à les toucher !


1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
* :: *=> A une piste SI on a UN CO-VOITUREUR DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST VENDREDI AM!!!* :: 

* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 Gros coryza, DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**

D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive**

LE NOUVEAU DE MARDI* *:**


28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!!_ 


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble. LA RATTE VA MIEUX, MAIS CELA RESTE UNE PLAIE OUVERTE!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: * Pour ceux qui espèrent encore que j'ai une piste ds mon chapeau magique pr le chat à fracture, c'est non, demain à partir de 10h15 je suis en réunion, dc si vs pouvez l'aider c'est maintenant ou jamais!*  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

j'essaie de voir comment caser un coup de main pour transporter ce minou demain sur un tronçon du trajet. 
j'ai une voiture et je partirai du secteur Pontault combault.
 je peux donc faire la partie Est en voiture mais, après, l'accès vers Paris me pose problème parce que je risque de ne pas avoir assez de temps.
D'autant que j'ai d'autres engagements pour demain et des RV.  dont certains encore fluctuants. voilà pourquoi je demande tous les renseignements pour voir si qlc est possible de mon côté.

----------


## SarahC

Nous ne citons jamais aucun endroit volontairement. 
Merci de ne JAMAIS ni citer un endroit, ni le divulguer, ni chercher à savoir car c'est trop risqué.
Et si je ne suis pas là pr surveiller, et si catastrophe, je stopperai net tout SOS.
Je sais que c'est compliqué tout ce côté "caché", mais nous faisons cela pour protéger les animaux, et éviter tout débordement que vous n'imaginez même pas. 
Merci de me poser ces questions là en MP pour des raisons que je ne détaillerai pas.

----------


## SarahC

> j'essaie de voir comment caser un coup de main pour transporter ce minou demain sur un tronçon du trajet. 
> j'ai une voiture et je partirai du secteur Pontault combault.
>  je peux donc faire la partie Est en voiture mais, après, l'accès vers Paris me pose problème parce que je risque de ne pas avoir assez de temps.
> D'autant que j'ai d'autres engagements pour demain et des RV.  dont certains encore fluctuants. voilà pourquoi je demande tous les renseignements pour voir si qlc est possible de mon côté.


Zessouille pourrait enchainer. 
Elle travail près d'Aulnay.
Mais faudrait trouver un point de RDV secteur Est si jouable pour vous niveau timing.
Avez vous une boite de transport à dispo?

----------


## mirabelle94

la boite de transport ne pose pas de problème. j'ai ce qu'il faut.
Pour le lieu de RV , plus il sera près de l'A4  ou de la ligne A du RER , plus ça m'arrangera quitte à venir jusque vers Nogent , mais ne sachant pas d'où je viendrai avec le chat il est difficile de dire de suite où serait  le meilleur point de rencontre avec Zessouille.

----------


## SarahC

*Regardez encore ces yeux, et souvenez vous de ce que je disais en début de semaine.... Et regardez bien les chats de ma bannière aussi.........
*



 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*LE DERNIER POINT POSITIF DU SOIR:

**28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
=> Aurait été réservé en direct, à confirmer demain en journée!**

********************

* 1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza

**13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
Coryza**
* :: *=> Le 1 sortira enfin car a un co-voit, ENFIN!!! Un autre chat sortira en même temps!*  :: 


*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!! 
_ :: *=> On le sort, sinon il est foutu, pour le moment FA de convalescence, on verra ensuite! *  :: 

*
+ LES 2 DE DEUX MOIS, MAIS JE LES AVAIS DÉJÀ ÔTÉS!!* :: 
*
+ LE LAPIN, IDEM!!!*  :: 


*******************

*PISTES POTENTIELLES ENCORE A CONFIRMER**:*

*39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)_


*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble._


*******************

_Je pourrais avoir au moins 2 places si j'avais un co voit direction Lorraine et une stéril, ou castration, sur des anciens.... 2 et 4 sont les plus anciens. Par exemple.... Cela peut aussi être "une paire" à sortir pour ne pas les séparer... Peu importe, il faut faire de la place. Et me faut ET une FA de quarantaine ET un trajet super urgent direction 54!_ 
 :: *IL EN RESTE ENCORE PLEINS A SAUVER! ET JE RAPPELLE QUE DEMAIN ENTRE 10h et MIDI JE NE SUIS ABSOLUMENT PAS DISPO!* :: 


* LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE : 
*
* 2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 CORYZA ET ANCIEN DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!

**
D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*
34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*CO-VOITURAGES RECHERCHES DE FACON SURE CE WE, SAMEDI:*
*
RP EST SECTEUR 93 frontière 77 

=> 78* 

*=> 95/92

**Évidemment, peut se scinder en 2 temps!**

CO-VOITURAGES POTENTIELLEMENT RECHERCHES, SAMEDI:**

=> pour le lapin? En quelle direction? 

=> pour les rattes? A voir si cela se concrétise
**(l'assoc potentielle aurait une FA, peut être, je dis bien, pas confirmé et aura besoin d'un coup de pouce pour elle, si jamais!)*

----------


## SarahC

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je quitte Rescue pr boucler un dernier truc, et je me couche enfin!

----------


## fina_flora

*RP EST SECTEUR 93 frontière 77 

=> 78* 

*=> 95/92


**quels sont les trajets exact en privé?
*

----------


## fina_flora

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!! 
_ :: *=> On le sort, sinon il est foutu, pour le moment FA de convalescence, on verra ensuite! 

qui et où est la FA de convalo en privé?
y a t il une asso?
PS: si babe78 le prenait en charge avec des dons (donc faire le point des dons lui étant attribué et voir pour ceux non attribué si les gens veulent mettre tout ou partie de leur don dessus), je pourrais soit directement de ma fourrière (si il est la bas) soit par l'intermédiaire d'un relais l'amener samedi après midi à son vétérinaire du 78. Je ne peux pas me proposer en FA de quarantaine, ni en FALD car j'ai une chatte en accueil qui est malade, mais on est en cours de recherche pour connaître la cause

*

----------


## Lady92

Y a un covoit pour Nancy dans le recap, depart vers 14h le 25/11! !

----------


## TROCA

_"Je pourrais avoir au moins 2 places si j'avais un co voit direction Lorraine et une stéril, ou castration, sur des anciens....  2 et 4 sont les plus anciens. Par exemple.... Cela peut aussi être "une  paire" à sortir pour ne pas les séparer... Peu importe, il faut faire  de la place. Et me faut ET une FA de quarantaine ET un trajet super  urgent direction 54!_ "
*
Les 2 et 4 sont les plus anciens et ont des dons suffisants ( 80 € TROCA + 100€ Tara60)  pour couvrir une stérilisation.

**40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30€ (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour les anciens, avec reçu si possible
**
Il manque donc : une FA quarantaine + un co-voiturage direction 54 pour pouvoir les sortir*

*VITE ! VITE ! POUR EUX CAR ILS VIVENT LEURS DERNIERES HEURES* !

*NE LES LAISSONS PAS PRENDRE LA SORTIE SAC POUBELLE*

----------


## SarahC

> Ne vaudrait il pas mieux garder des blocs separes pour FA/dons/co-voit???


Si.

jellyjen ajoute d'ailleurs 15 € au SOS. 

Si qqn peut pointer.

Je ne suis plus sur le net à partir de 10h15.

Et pas de retour avant 12h15, donc entre temps, si les animaux ne sont pas biens, ils auront eu le temps d'y passer....

Qui contacter en mon absence pr relais?

Lady92, Lynt, si elles sont présentes?

Je ne sais même pas si je pourrais lire mes SMS en douce.... Mais sait on jamais..... 

Mais en gros, c'est quasi sans moi après. 

Peut être que Babe78 passera par là aussi. Je ne sais pas.

----------


## SarahC

> *RP EST SECTEUR 93 frontière 77 
> 
> => 78* 
> 
> *=> 95/92
> 
> 
> **quels sont les trajets exact en privé?
> *


*
Pour le premier on rejoint Montigny dans le 78.

Le 2ème Courbevoie.
*
Et je ne donnerai pas de précisions sur le début, car c'est un point de RDV variable selon qui sera au volant en fonction des sorties, mais je localise une personne ds le 93, et une ds le 77.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
30 (Lynt pour les anciens) avec reçu
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *avec reçu si possible**
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70 (Mirabelle94)
50 (Léo&Roméo)
20 (Zark pour le lapin)
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (**Jellyjen**)

TOTAL : 730

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ?* ********

----------


## PAMINA2012

Help assoc svp pour sauver le N°8, je l'accueille sans problème dès ce week-end, je serai libre à partir de 14h30 ce samedi, qui peut m'aider assoc qui soit dans le 77 ou le 60? Toutes celles que je connais sont full!!! Y at-il quelques dons pour lui?

----------


## TROCA

*Le 8 est un ancien et il y a des dons pour les anciens* pour les associations qui les prendront en charge.

Donc *vite vite une association sur le 77 ou le 60* pour prendre en charge ce chat très sympa FIV + et coryza et permettre à PAMINA2012 de l'accueillir.

 ::  ::  :: *POUR LE 8 ET POUR TOUS LES AUTRES ANCIENS NOTEMMENT LES TRES ANCIENS EN GRAND** DANGER*

----------


## Verlaine

La liste a-t'elle évolué depuis hier soir?

----------


## lynt

*Pour sauver 2 et 4, nous avons besoin de FA de quarantaine, en RP (ce qui nous donnerait le temps d'organiser le covoit/cotrain) ou à Mulhouse (54). C'est leur dernière chance, quelqu'un pour eux ? Ou vont-ils finir en sac comme numéro 3 ?*


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...497#post845497


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...542#post845542

----------


## TROCA

*oui une fa quarantaine pour les 2 et 4 ! Il ne leur manque que cela pour echapper a la piqure qui les guette inexorablement.

Pitie pour eux plus de 3 semaines de fourriere a attendre qu'une main secourable les sorte de la
*

----------


## lynt

La liste est à jour malheureusement...  ::  *SVP, ça va être l'hécatombe ! *

----------


## PAMINA2012

Si quarantaine de deux semaines je peux accueillir aussi les N°2 et N°4 mais au bout de deux semaines il faudrait que quelqu'un puisse prendre le relais et en tous cas qu'on m'aide à payer les médocs pour soigner leur coryza. Car j'aurai peut-être le N°8 et j'ensuite je devrai m'occuper de chatons, ceci si vous ne trouvez personne bien sur afin de les sauver

----------


## lynt

Il faudrait vraiment 3 bonnes semaines de quarantaine pour ces minous qui ont passé de longues semaines en fourrière mais on garde ta proposition sous le coude PAMINA merci !  :: 

* SVP 3 semaines, vous serez "libérés" avant les fêtes de fin d'année, avec le trafic à ce moment là, on devrait trouver un covoit/cotrain facilement et ces deux chats seront sauvés *

----------


## TROCA

*Merci PAMINA pour votre proposition. 
Je regrette que cela ne puisse marcher pour nos deux petits minets tout juste un peu craintifs (mais on peut comprendre, surtout après tant de semaines enfermés dans une cage).
Merci pour ce pauvre n°8 lui aussi un ancien.
Il faut vraiment trouver une solution de quarantaine (trois semaines) pour les 2 et 4 qui sinon vont terminer comme des déchets .
Si près de la sortie, on ne peut pas l'accepter. POUR EUX C'EST MAINTENANT UNE FA QUARANTAINE DE 3 SEMAINES POUR LES SORTIR VIVANTS DANS UNE CAISSE DE TRANSPORT ET LES ENVOYER VERS LEUR ACCUEIL LONGUE DUREE
POUR EUX ENCORE UN EFFORT SVP 
*

----------


## lynt

*- Pistes à confirmer sur le chat n°39 et les rattouilles.

-* ** *Les chats 8 et 12 en grande urgence n'ont toujours pas de solution ! (pas le début d'une piste pour la 12 !)* ***


La liste des minous restant à sauver :


 LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE : 

2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif
A maintenant un coryza

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
==>* ** *besoin de FA quarantaine pour 3 semaines et de dons pour couvrir la stérilisation / castration des 2 et 4 SVP !* ***


5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 CORYZA ET ANCIEN DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
 URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!! 
Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!


D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif


ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:

24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
 Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire 

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive

LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:

31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)
Coryza

32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide (se laisse manipuler)
Coryza

33) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide (se laisse manipuler)

34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)
Coryza

35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable
Coryza

36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
Coryza

36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si?? 





C'est aujourd'hui ou jamais ! Au passage, il reste encore 6 chats sociables sur la liste, 3 chatons et 3 juniors ! *

----------


## PAMINA2012

Par contre juste un détail je n'ai pas besoin d'assoc pour accueillir ces deux chats durant la quarantaine? C'est pour savoir si je demande à Babe de ma chapeauter pour un ou trois chats, merci

----------


## lynt

Non ce serait leur assoc dans le 54 qui les couvrirait.

----------


## PAMINA2012

au fait il faudra organiser un co-voit jusque chez moi à Autheuil en Valois si vous les sortez ce week-end car je ne pourrai pas aller bien loin les jours qui viennent j'ai ma cochonne de ferme qui s'est fait stérilisée hier et elle a besoin de soins et de compagnie

----------


## lynt

*Mise à jour récap co-voit... Qui d'autres va voyager prochainement ?

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette
- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- RP (proche place d'italie)/Nancy (54) le 25/11 vers 14h par audreysutter en voiture
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Auxerre (89) le 18/12 par Luliloo89 en train
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Edenya dispo pour co-transport en commun jusqu'à dimanche
- Lexiekiwi: JEUDI Chelles - RP à partir de 13h
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles
- Lexiekiwi: peut fournir 4 caisses à Héliums et dispo pour relais samedi Chelles -> RP
- ovopack : covoit nord ouest sud Paris si on lui fournit les caisses - dispo à voir
- Mirabelle puis Zessouille sur le covoit jusqu'à Gare de l'Est le 25/11





 Envoyé par SarahC

CO-VOITURAGES RECHERCHES DE FACON SURE CE WE, SAMEDI:







 Envoyé par SarahC


RP EST SECTEUR 93 frontière 77 

=> 78 

=> 95/92

Évidemment, peut se scinder en 2 temps!

CO-VOITURAGES POTENTIELLEMENT RECHERCHES, SAMEDI:

=> pour le lapin? En quelle direction? 

=> pour les rattes? A voir si cela se concrétise
(l'assoc potentielle aurait une FA, peut être, je dis bien, pas confirmé et aura besoin d'un coup de pouce pour elle, si jamais!)


LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS ! 


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- contact Lya : FALD en Normandie pour Chat blanc 12 ans castré (formulaire envoyé)* * il manque une assoc* *
- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60
- antique_tour : FA longue durée pré adoption pour un chaton 36, 37 ou 38 après quarantaine - Auvergne (peut aller jusqu'à Bourges) (formulaire FA envoyé)
- camille1 : FA pour les rattes -  il manque une assoc 
- zessouille : FA temporaire pour les rattes dans une petite cage jusqu'à mi décembre
- PAMINA2012 : FA LD pour n°8* * il manque une assoc* * + FA quarantaine 2 semaines pour n°2 et 4*

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
50 (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70 (Mirabelle94)
50 (Léo&Roméo)
20 (Zark pour le lapin)
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)

TOTAL : 750

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ? 


Ils ont besoin de vos dons, les rattes, les chats en urgence 8, 12, 40, les chats 2 et 4 pour leur stérilisation et tous les autres  ! * *******

Covoitureurs, FA quarantaine, temporaire, longue durée, donateurs, il nous reste très peu de temps pour les sauver ! Mobilisons-nous pour pouvoir nous régaler les yeux ce WE des photos des chats sortis !*  ::

----------


## Lya

Pour le n39 chat blanc 12ans castré :

Jai un co-voiturage demain 13h au départ de chatillon 92,arrivée à thiberville 27 chez la FA. Mais idéalement je dois confirmer avant ce soir,Sinon il risque de louper le coch....

Il ne manque vraiment que l association pour le sortir de là....

----------


## SarahC

> Y a un covoit pour Nancy dans le recap, depart vers 14h le 25/11! !


Oui je sais c'est cet AM; le jour où les gens sauront que je bosse et que je suis souvent seule pr tout me taper, preuve en est encore ma soirée de hier, on sauvera plus de chats.
J'ai fait un SMS à cette personne à 1h du matin.... Et je ne réussirai pas à boucler une sortie à temps, faute de personnes MOBILISEES, et je n'ose imaginer le nombre de gens dispo av une voiture cet AM qui passent par là.

----------


## SarahC

> *Le 8 est un ancien et il y a des dons pour les anciens* pour les associations qui les prendront en charge.
> 
> Donc *vite vite une association sur le 77 ou le 60* pour prendre en charge ce chat très sympa FIV + et coryza et permettre à PAMINA2012 de l'accueillir.
> 
> *POUR LE 8 ET POUR TOUS LES AUTRES ANCIENS NOTEMMENT LES TRES ANCIENS EN GRAND** DANGER*


Le véto est déjà passé, dc reporté à semaine pro s'il est encore vivant.

C'est pr les autres chats pr lesquels le véto est là maintenant que c chaud............................

----------


## SarahC

> Si quarantaine de deux semaines je peux accueillir aussi les N°2 et N°4 mais au bout de deux semaines il faudrait que quelqu'un puisse prendre le relais et en tous cas qu'on m'aide à payer les médocs pour soigner leur coryza. Car j'aurai peut-être le N°8 et j'ensuite je devrai m'occuper de chatons, ceci si vous ne trouvez personne bien sur afin de les sauver


Les personnes qui prennent le relais ce sont les assoc, les FA ne paient pas les médocs; et comme les fois précédentes, sans relais et sans assoc qui ne se contente pas de faire une résa, et point, ce n'est pas envisageable. Un chat peut avoir un bobo léger, mais aussi avoir des "vices cachés", et il faut tout, suivi, stéril, bonne bouffe, sur des mois, etc. Donc sans assoc qui respecte ces conditions les chats ne sortent pas.

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le n39 chat blanc 12ans castré :
> 
> Jai un co-voiturage demain 13h au départ de chatillon 92,arrivée à thiberville 27 chez la FA. Mais idéalement je dois confirmer avant ce soir,Sinon il risque de louper le coch....
> 
> Il ne manque vraiment que l association pour le sortir de là....


J'attends que l'assoc contacte d'urgence la FA; et savoir si, si ça colle, si Babe78 pouvait l'amener avec elle demain.
Je ne peux me substituer à l'assoc, et là ça URGE.
Donc si Am_Stram_Gram me lit, qu'elle fasse signe.

Je ne serai pas connectée au net car pas là cet AM entrer 13h30 et au moins 15h30, on doit savoir, et ne pas trainer.

Le véto est sur place le vendredi, je ne sais pas prquoi tt se décante souvent trop tard! On ne peut pas lui demander de réveiller un mort ou de faire des identifications qd il est déjà en bagnole pr repartir. 

Merci de me faire signe!!! URGENT!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> La liste a-t'elle évolué depuis hier soir?


Oui mais comme je travaille, je n'ai pas eu le temps de mettre à jour encore. 

Ce soir je me déconnecte à 21h, co voit bouclés ou non, et reviens mardi soir.
Ce sera ainsi tant que je passerai des soirées et des nuits là dessus.

Et INUTILE de me contacter le WE et me dire "urgence", je ne réponds pas, même si on me met urgent en rouge, surtout sans motif.
Je ne suis ni le pigeon de service, ni la permanence téléphonique de la PA.
J'en fait assez (trop) et je ne bougerai plus sur ce point là. A l'avenir, que tout le monde s'engage un peu plus, ensemble on fait des miracles, seul, on lâche.

----------


## SarahC

> Non ce serait leur assoc dans le 54 qui les couvrirait.


Non ils ne couvrent pas si j'ai une FA sur place, seulement si j'ai un trajet direct. Ils ne couvrent pas les FA à distance. 
C juste que la FA, en cas de souci, on a au moins un truc de base.
Et elle ne peut pas faire de quarantaine, Pamina, dc non. 
C'est le transport qui est SUPER URGENT ET IMPORTANT.

----------


## lynt

Le transport au dernier moment c'est pas possible, pas au dernier moment. Le seul correspondant était celui de 14H pour Nancy. Après il faut attendre début décembre pour du cotrain Nancy.

----------


## Verlaine

> Oui mais comme je travaille, je n'ai pas eu le temps de mettre à jour encore. 
> 
> Ce soir je me déconnecte à 21h, co voit bouclés ou non, et reviens mardi soir.
> Ce sera ainsi tant que je passerai des soirées et des nuits là dessus.
> 
> Et INUTILE de me contacter le WE et me dire "urgence", je ne réponds pas, même si on me met urgent en rouge, surtout sans motif.
> Je ne suis ni le pigeon de service, ni la permanence téléphonique de la PA.
> J'en fait assez (trop) et je ne bougerai plus sur ce point là. A l'avenir, que tout le monde s'engage un peu plus, ensemble on fait des miracles, seul, on lâche.


Si tu veux me l'envoyer je peux la mettre en ligne.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

> J'attends que l'assoc contacte d'urgence la FA; et savoir si, si ça colle, si Babe78 pouvait l'amener avec elle demain.
> Je ne peux me substituer à l'assoc, et là ça URGE.
> Donc si Am_Stram_Gram me lit, qu'elle fasse signe.
> 
> Je ne serai pas connectée au net car pas là cet AM entrer 13h30 et au moins 15h30, on doit savoir, et ne pas trainer.
> 
> Le véto est sur place le vendredi, je ne sais pas prquoi tt se décante souvent trop tard! On ne peut pas lui demander de réveiller un mort ou de faire des identifications qd il est déjà en bagnole pr repartir. 
> 
> Merci de me faire signe!!! URGENT!!!!!!


C'est ok pour nous, on le couvre

----------


## Lya

> C'est ok pour nous, on le couvre


Génial ! Merci !

Est-ce qu'on a besoin de mon co-voit?

SarahC dit : "...si Babe78 pouvait l'amener avec elle demain"
Le prendre pour l'amener à Chatillon ou pour l'amener en Normandie ?

----------


## PAMINA2012

si si Sarah je peux faire une quarantaine en isolant les minous 2 et 4, je peux les soigner pour leur coryza avec des médocs que j'ai déjà chez moi, je l'ai fait avec un chaton il y a peu. Maintenant comme tu dis si plus gros problème sil faudrait être sur que l'assoc du 54 est prête à m'aider financièrement. Ensuite quand rétablis et plus de coryza, ils iraient dans leur famille dans le 54, quand co-voit trouvés. Manque le co-voit jusque chez moi

----------


## SarahC

Pr les 2 hypothétiques, on s'oriente vers une autre piste, en termes de prise en charge, car compliqué.
Pas le temps de détailler, vais partir sous peu.

Lya, nous recherchons un co voit du 94 direction 78 pr demain matin, et je n'ai personne pr le moment.

----------


## lynt

94 ==> Châtillon c'est court pour enchaîner avec le covoit de lya ?

----------


## Lya

> Pr les 2 hypothétiques, on s'oriente vers une autre piste, en termes de prise en charge, car compliqué.
> Pas le temps de détailler, vais partir sous peu.
> 
> Lya, nous recherchons un co voit du 94 direction 78 pr demain matin, et je n'ai personne pr le moment.


Bon, qui je peux contacter à part toi ? qui est au courant d'ou se trouve le chat et du co-voit en place ?

----------


## SONJA

Pour les personnes qui ferait un covoit *fourrière vers 78 : Attention l'A86 au niveau Vélizy est fermée demain samedi de 4h du matin à 14h !
*Cela risque rendre le covoit + difficile.
Bon courage.

----------


## PAMINA2012

ok j'espère qu'ils s'en sortiront avec toute l'énergie que vous dépensez ce ne serait que justice, j'attends la réponse de babe78 pour le N°8

----------


## SarahC

*DERNIER RECAP:*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
** URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!* 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
**=> SI ON AVAIT UNE FA ON POURRAIT LA SORTIR!!! ON A UNE ASSOC!!*




*PAS RESERVE AU FINAL, SE SONT PLANTES!!!!! 

**28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
=> A** sortir demain, donc, de Paris SUD DIRECTION 78!!!!!!!! 

********************

* 1) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler) 
A maintenant un coryza
*_=> A été sorti par une autre structure, un chat en plus pourra sortir! 
_
*13) Mâle 2 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable
*_=> A été sorti par une autre structure, un chat en plus pourra sortir!_ 


*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
A OPERER EN URGENCE!!!!! 
_ :: *=> On le sort, sinon il est foutu, pour le moment FA de convalescence, on verra ensuite! *  :: 


*CONFIRME CE JOUR:

**39) Mâle castré**, 12 ans, blanc, sociable*
_Oreilles coupées (Est blanc, a pu avoir un cancer des oreilles, simple supposition)_
_(avait de façon sûre un propriétaire, comme bcp, sauf que lui on a pensé à l'identifier!)


_*PRENNENT LA PLACE DES CHATS DEJA RESERVES PAR AUTRE STRUCTURE:*

 ::  *2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif* 
*A maintenant un coryza 
UN ANCIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 *34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)* 
*Coryza**
+ LES 2 DE DEUX MOIS, MAIS JE LES AVAIS DÉJÀ ÔTÉS!!* :: 
*
+ LE LAPIN, IDEM!!!*  :: 


*******************
*
EN ATTENTE: 
*
*42) Rat femelle, grise et blanche, sociable 
43) Rat femelle, blanche, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!* *Très grosse plaie sur le flanc*_ (tumeur ouverte?)_  :: 

_42& 43 vont ensemble._


*******************

_Je pourrais avoir au moins 2 places si j'avais un co voit direction Lorraine et une stéril, ou castration, sur des anciens.... 2 et 4 sont les plus anciens. Par exemple.... Cela peut aussi être "une paire" à sortir pour ne pas les séparer... Peu importe, il faut faire de la place. Et me faut ET une FA de quarantaine ET un trajet super urgent direction 54!_ 
 :: *IL EN RESTE ENCORE PLEINS A SAUVER! ET JE RAPPELLE QUE DEMAIN ENTRE 10h et MIDI JE NE SUIS ABSOLUMENT PAS DISPO!* :: 


* LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE : 
**
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 CORYZA ET ANCIEN DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza*
*
D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les personnes qui ferait un covoit *fourrière vers 78 : Attention l'A86 au niveau Vélizy est fermée demain samedi de 4h du matin à 14h !
> *Cela risque rendre le covoit + difficile.
> Bon courage.


Merci pr l'nfo!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, qui je peux contacter à part toi ? qui est au courant d'ou se trouve le chat et du co-voit en place ?


Par SMS suis joignable

----------


## lynt

La petite 12 qui est encore là bas... Il est encore temps de trouver une FA pour la sortir avant le WE ou c'est mort ?

----------


## SarahC

*Je laisse les "à sauver" qui n'ont rien ici: 
*
*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
* :: *=> SI ON AVAIT UNE FA ON POURRAIT LA SORTIR!!! ON A UNE ASSOC!!* :: 




* LES ANCIENS EN GROSSE URGENCE : 
**
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 CORYZA ET ANCIEN DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!!  


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza*
*
D'AUTRES ANCIENS DE VENDREDI:


15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif
**

** ANCIENS ENCORE PRESENTS AU FINAL:*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive*

*LES NOUVEAUX DE MERCREDI:
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Je peux faire du transport en voiture ce dimanche en RP (du 93 ou 77 vers Paris ou proche banlieue). 
mais pas demain samedi malheureusement

----------


## SarahC

> La petite 12 qui est encore là bas... Il est encore temps de trouver une FA pour la sortir avant le WE ou c'est mort ?


On peut encore, on a dit qu'on avait peut être une piste.

De toute façon elle irait de suite chez le véto, et sortirait à mon sens demain par miracle, ou y passerait pendant le WE.

Si véto, ce sera secteur 77/93. Donc on recherche au moins une FA pour se retourner quelques semaines sachant qu'on a une assoc pr la couvrir. Qui est fiable.

----------


## SarahC

Donc idéalement, ds ce coin là, car proche du véto qui la suivra en cas de souci.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je vous laisse, PITIE AIDEZ NOUS POUR LES CO VOITURAGES!!!!

On part du 94 type Champigny, Croissy Beaubourg, direction Montigny ds le 78!!!

Si qqn peut poster! 

Je tente de voir si on peut goupiller mon truc compliqué sur le dernier des mégas anciens, av bon stéril Partenaire77:

*4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza


Je dois maintenant vraiment me déconnecter, joignable par SMS en cas d'urgence! 


*

----------


## PAMINA2012

perso je suis proche du 77 Nord si cela peut aider la minette 12....

----------


## sab_

Le lapin est sorti ce midi! 

Bon courage pr chats et rattes...

----------


## lynt

*Mise à jour récap co-voit... Qui d'autres va voyager prochainement ?

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE

- Paris/Toulon (83) en voiture pr Cally Vidry (dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois en voiture par Lilou14 (desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) : co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Angers (49)/Chinon (37) trajet régulier par Carte Postale (à combiner avec le covoit pour Tours...)
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles) en voiture par tequilette- Paris Gare de Lyon / Marseille par Muriel P début décembre (date non fixée) pour une caisse de chat à lui amener à la gare
- Paris/Reims (51) en train par Nad ( date non arretée )
- Paris/Laon (02)/St Michel (02) le 25/11 en voiture par MeloOny (départ fin de journée)
- Paris/Limoges (87) vers le 26/11 en train par Nad
- Paris/Beziers (34)/Toulouse (31)/ Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31)/Boussens (31) le 26/11 en train par accompagnatrice francinette (à confirmer)
- St Arnould (Paris Sud)/Tours (37) le 26/11 par Mouninox
- Paris/Dijon (21) le 28/11 en train par la halfeline (départ 11h24)
- Paris/Aix en provence (13) le 28/11 en train par francinette
- Paris/Meuse TGV (55) le 2/12 en train par Nad puis Saint Mihiel/Nancy le 3/12 en voiture
- Paris/Nancy(54) le 3/12 en train par ami de Nad
- Paris/Auxerre (89) le 18/12 par Luliloo89 en train
- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54) vers le 20/12 en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le 02/01 en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
RECAP COVOIT IDF

- Fina_flora : sortie de fourrière 4 ou 5 caisses à ses conditions habituelles
- Edenya dispo pour co-transport en commun jusqu'à dimanche
- Heliums : sortie de fourrière sur l'est samedi matin si on lui fournit les caisses - dépose entre la fourrière et Chelles
- Lexiekiwi: peut fournir 4 caisses à Héliums
- Lexiekiwi: SAMEDI MATIN trajet Chelles (77) - Pontoise (95) en passant par Villemomble (93) et Porte de la Villette
- ovopack : covoit nord ouest sud Paris si on lui fournit les caisses - dispo à voir
- Mirabelle94 puis Zessouille sur le covoit jusqu'à Gare de l'Est le 25/11
- Mirabelle94 : transport en voiture ce dimanche en RP (du 93 ou 77 vers Paris ou proche banlieue)






 Envoyé par SarahC

CO-VOITURAGES RECHERCHES DE FACON SURE CE WE, SAMEDI:

RP EST SECTEUR 93 frontière 77 

=> 78 

=> 95/92

Évidemment, peut se scinder en 2 temps!


+ covoit du 94 type Champigny, Croissy Beaubourg, direction Montigny ds le 78 samedi matin




LES INFOS SONT A VERIFIER AUPRÈS DES COVOITUREURS ! 


************************************************** ************************************************** ***************


RECAP FA

- contact Lya : FALD en Normandie pour Chat blanc 12 ans castré (formulaire envoyé) ; assoc ok ; organisation covoit en cours (voir Lya ou SarahC)
- Fina_flora : FA relais ou transit, 1 ou 2 pièces pour isoler
- B BKaar Hameel : proposition FA sur Toulon (formulaire FA envoyé) - 83
- Mathilde T : FA quarantaine jusqu'au 15 décembre maxi - peut récupérer un chat sur Paris Montparnasse samedi en fin d'après-midi - 60
- antique_tour : FA longue durée pré adoption pour un chaton 36, 37 ou 38 après quarantaine - Auvergne (peut aller jusqu'à Bourges) (formulaire FA envoyé)
- camille1 : FA pour les rattes -  il manque une assoc 
- zessouille : FA temporaire pour les rattes dans une petite cage jusqu'à mi décembre
- PAMINA2012 : FA LD pour n°8  il manque une assoc  + FA quarantaine 2 semaines pour n°2 et 4 ou FA quelque semaines pour n°12

** RECHERCHE FA d'URGENCE POUR QUELQUES SEMAINES MINI POUR N°12, ASSOC TROUVEE !* **

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
50 (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70 (Mirabelle94)
50 (Léo&Roméo)
20 (Zark pour le lapin)
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)

TOTAL : 750

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

QUI SUIT ? 


Ils ont besoin de vos dons, les rattes, les chats en urgence 8, 12, 40 et tous les autres ! 

Covoitureurs, FA quarantaine, temporaire, longue durée, donateurs, il nous reste très peu de temps pour les sauver ! Mobilisons-nous pour pouvoir nous régaler les yeux ce WE des photos des chats sortis !*

----------


## Lady92

> ...
> On part du 94 type Champigny, Croissy Beaubourg, direction Montigny ds le 78!!!
> 
> Si qqn peut poster!


J'ai pas tout suivi !!! 
Le co-voit 94-78 c'est pour le pèpère qui part en Normandie chez le contact de Lya ?
il ferait ensuite 78-Normandie via Babe ?
Ce qui signifie que Lya peut décommander le co-voit 92-27 ??
Si quelqu'un sait, merci de poster la demande de co-voit correpondante et de mettre le lien ici !!!

----------


## lynt

Super pour le lapin, merci Ani-nounou  ::

----------


## lynt

Je n'ai pas tout compris non plus donc si quelqu'un a des infos...

----------


## sab_

Edit: doublon

----------


## Lady92

J'ai posté une demande... en espérant ne pas m'être trompée  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...898#post845898

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Le co-voit de Lya serait plus simple, surtout plus court pour le chat. Sinon on s'arrangera avec le co-voit de Babe.

Si jamais ca ne se faisait pas pour les rattes, on pourrait les récupérer en même temps.

----------


## Lady92

j'ai fait aussi une demande pour le début du co-voit trouvé par Lya pour un 77/94 vers Chatillon
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...920#post845920

----------


## Lady92

::  *VITE UNE FA POUR QUELQUES SEMAINES (SECTEUR 93/77) POUR CETTE MINETTE SOCIABLE ET EN SOUFFRANCE*  :: 
Nous avons une asso fiable qui la couvre



*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
**URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!! 
Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*

----------


## camille1

Je récupère les rates demain  ::

----------


## lynt

Super pour les ratouilles !  ::  J'espère que ça va aller pour la miss à la plaie ouverte.

----------


## lynt

*La minette n°12 cherche toujours sa FA temporaire (voire longue durée !) pour quelques semaines mini dans le secteur 77/93, dans son état elle risque de ne pas passer le WE, il faut qu'elle voit un vrai véto et qu'elle ait de vrais soins (en plus d'un toit accueillant).
SVP, elle est sociable en plus, on ne va pas la laisser mourir !  

**
Si quelqu'un a des infos sur les recherches de covoit en cours, n'hésitez pas à nous tenir au courant pour qu'on puisse avancer et tout boucler pour demain !*

----------


## lynt

*Question : est-ce que la personne qui fait le covoit sortie fourrière - Champigny sur Marne (dans le coin) a possibilité de tirer jusqu'à Châtillon pour boucler le covoit vu que c'est pas loin ? 
J'embête Sarah mais elle a pété son tel et ne peut pas me répondre. Ca résoudrait tous nos soucis pour le covoit du chat de 12 ans demain.*  ::

----------


## camille1

Lynt => je vais faire de mon mieux, j'ai tout l'attirail qu'il faut, ça ne devrait pas poser de pb.

J'ai envoyé un MP à Sarah pour l'adhésion à l'association Bazar des Nacs, mais grace à ton message je sais qu'elle est dans l'incapacité de me répondre.
Je peux voir ça avec toi ?

----------


## lynt

Non je crains qu'il ne te faille attendre SarahC désolée, je ne suis pas du tout au courant  :Smile: .

----------


## lynt

*Pitié, si on arrivait à sortir la 12 et la 4, le bilan de la semaine ne serait pas si mauvais... SVP une FA pour la 12, juste quelques semaines, secteur 77/93. C'est une question de vie ou de mort pour elle.
Et pour la 4... La dernière des très anciens, sa vie ne tient qu'à un fil, ce sera la première à atterrir dans le sac poubelle (ou juste après la 12). Des Fa pour ces minettes pour qui la vie n'a pas été tendre !  
Il y a bien une petite place quelque part pour elles...*

----------


## PAMINA2012

Oui chez moi je me suis proposée pour prendre la 12 en fa mais je dois être trop loin sans doute!!! (je suis à 45 minutes de Meaux vers le nord, à AUtheuil en Valois (60890)

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *DES FA .....*  *Dans Famille d'Accueil* *il y a* *FAMILLE* *et* *ACCUEIL* !!!   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


*DES VIES SONT EN JEU, DES VIES!!!!!  LE TRUC QUI FAIT QU'ON "EST", QU'ON "EXISTE", ET MÊME QU'ON RESPIRE quand on n'a pas un coryza qui amplifie!

 OUIIIII C'EST VENDREDIIII, OUI IL EST 17h30 ET ON EST CONTENTS DE SORTIR DU BOULOT, ON SE DEMANDE AVEC QUOI ON VA BIEN POUVOIR SE RÉGALER CE WEEK-END.....

ET OUIIIIII PENDANT CE TEMPS LA IL Y A DES VIES QUI ATTENDENT DANS DES PETITS COMPARTIMENTS.... * 

*ILS ONT PEUR, ILS SONT TRISTES ET/OU ONT BESOIN DE SOINS, 

DE CÂLINS A RECEVOIR ET A DONNER!!!  ET ILS VOIENT LEURS COPAINS MOURIR LES UNS APRÈS LES AUTRES, 

ET NOUS ON SE DEMANDE CE QU'ON POURRAIT FAIRE POUR AVOIR UN "CHOUETTE WEEK-END" ?????*
*
EH BIEN ON PEUT SE DÉCIDER A EN ACCUEILLIR, NON????????????????????

A LES TRANSPORTER AUSSI, NON?????????????????*

 ::  ::  ::  *OU ON CONTINUE D'ATTENDRE LA MARCHE FUNÈBRE PEUT-ÊTRE??????*

----------


## SarahC

> Je récupère les rates demain


 :: Yep! Merci à toi et à l'asso!

----------


## TROCA

*La petite minette 4 bénéficiera d'une partie des dons de TROCA et Tara 60 soit 155 € à répartir entre les très anciens restant (le 1 est sorti par une autre structure et le 3 ne figure plus sur les listes). Il reste donc elle et le 2 qui va sortir. et Alors vite, vite des propositions pour elle afin qu'elle ne finisse pas dans un sac poubelle comme le 3.
*

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP DES DONS*
> 
> *40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> 50 (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible
> 30 (bibifree) avec reçu
> 100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> 130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
> 75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
> 50  (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> ...


Je n'ai pas le temps de vérifier mais si vous pointez votre don pr un animal pr lequel je marque que sorti par ailleurs, merci de me dire si vous le reportez sur un autre; ou si on peut le reporter sur n'importe, bref! Merci!

----------


## SarahC

> Lynt => je vais faire de mon mieux, j'ai tout l'attirail qu'il faut, ça ne devrait pas poser de pb.
> 
> J'ai envoyé un MP à Sarah pour l'adhésion à l'association Bazar des Nacs, mais grace à ton message je sais qu'elle est dans l'incapacité de me répondre.
> Je peux voir ça avec toi ?


On voit ensemble plus tard.

----------


## SarahC

> Le co-voit de Lya serait plus simple, surtout plus court pour le chat. Sinon on s'arrangera avec le co-voit de Babe.
> 
> Si jamais ca ne se faisait pas pour les rattes, on pourrait les récupérer en même temps.


Comme j'avance doucement ds un état proche de la sénilité, et que je n'ai pu suivre que par SMS (merci aux filles qui ont assuré le suivi par ce biais) et que, en bonne crétine, j'ai éclaté mon tél au sol, je ne me souviens plus que bout manque entre la sortie, sachant qu'on peut avancer sur le 77/93; et la fin.
Qqn peut me redire?

----------


## SarahC

*28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
=> A pu sortir ce jour!!!!

* :: *

POUR LE LAPIN, Sab_, une p'tite photo possible? 
*

----------


## lynt

Super pour le rouquin !!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci Pamina2012... Je n'ai pas toutes les clefs en mains, et c'est l'asso et SarahC qui decideront de la faisabilité de ta proposition mais de ce que je comprends, la minette aura besoin d'être suivie dans le 93 (je pense savoir où !) et c'est loin en effet de là où tu habites :-(
Ta proposition est elle aussi valable pour la N°4 pour qui les exigences de proximité véto 93 sont peut être différentes ?

Si quelqu'un d'autre dans le 93 ou le 77 (limite 93) avait une place à proposer à cette minette N°12, qui je le rappelle est sociable, elle aurait alors peut être une chance de pouvoir vivre... si elle ne sort pas demain, c'est la mort assurée, elle n'a que 7 mois et mérite comme tous les autres de connaitre autre chose que les malheurs déjà vécus malgré son jeune âge.
Si vous le pouvez, aidez là, juste quelques semaines le temps qu'elle reprenne du mieux  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DE FIN DE JOURNEE:*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*
*=> En bons inconscients que nous sommes, et parce qu'il a été dit à l'assoc que ct maintenant ou jamais, nous avons sorti cette minette cet AM, avec le chat à fracture, et les 2 chats (dont un ancien et un moins ancien) afin que les premiers aient de suite des soins, et que les autres rejoignent Querida, en route bientôt vers leur assoc et FA qui est loin, aide souvent, et que je tiens encore à remercier car elle pourrait, elle aussi, se contenter des chats sous son nez.* 

*Pour le chat à fracture, on a une FA de convalo, on verra ensuite, et pour la minette on cherche encore qqn de proche, la FA d'urgence est à 20 mn du véto, derrière on aura encore besoin d'aide. 
*
*Et qui sort aussi?!!*  ::  *LA DERNIERE ANCIENNE ANCIENNE!!


* :: *4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive. A maintenant un coryza*  :: 


 :: *IL EN RESTE ENCORE BEAUCOUP A SAUVER MEME SI, DANS UN ELAN POSITIF ET COLLECTIF ON A TOUT DE MEME FAIT BEAUCOUP EN PEU DE TEMPS, MEME SI CELA A PRIS DU TEMPS PR SE LANCER!!* :: 


*LES PLUS ANCIENS SONT MAINTENANT LES 5, 6, 7 et 8: 
**

5) femelle, 8/9 mois, tortie tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

6) femelle, 5 mois, grise tabby blanche, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza
5 & 6 vont ensemble

7) femelle 8/9 mois, tricolore, un peu craintive
A maintenant un coryza

8) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
 CORYZA ET ANCIEN DONC GROSSE URGENCE!!! 


ANCIENS DE VENDREDI DERNIER:


9) Femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, un peu troutrouille mais très gentille
Coryza

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintif
Coryza
9 & 10 vont ensemble

11) Mâle, 1 an, gris tabby, un peu trouillard mais gentil
A une queue courte + coryza**

15) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif*
* 
24) Femelle 5 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive 
* ::  *Coryza, un croc en moins et pb de malformation à la mâchoire*  :: *

25) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza

**26) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable 
Léger coryza**

27) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby un peu craintive*

*CEUX QUI PASSENT "ANCIENS" LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE SI ENCORE LA: 
*
*31) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*32) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
*
*33)  Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*

*35) Mâle, 1 an, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*36) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable
37) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*38) Mâle, 4 mois, noir, timidou mais sociable**
Coryza
*
_36, 37 et 38 sont ensemble, on ne va pas les laisser mourir car noirs et timides, si??_ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Super pour 4 et 12 ! Merci à l'assoc qui les a sorties toutes les deux !  ::   :: 

Ce serait bien que la semaine prochaine, on se mobilise avant jeudi !  :: 

*Commencez à y penser : il va nous falloir des FA pour accueillir ces chats ! (et ceux qui vont s'ajouter à la liste...)*

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI MERCI SARAH  POUR CES QUELQUES BONNES NOUVELLES QUI REMONTENT UN PEU LE MORAL ET POUR TOUTE L ACHARNEMENT A TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS CONVENABLES POUR AUTRES. 
MERCI A L'ASSOCIATION (BABE78 ?).
 MAIS IL FAUT CONTINUER A SE MOBILISER POUR TOUS LES AUTRES CAR IL EN RESTE ENCORE BEAUCOUP.*

Merci pour ma petite minette 4 en espérant que le reste des anciens puisse sortir la semaine prochaine. Soulagée pour la petite 12 qui va pouvoir enfin être prise en charge correctement, en espérant qu'il ne sera pas trop tard. J'ai hâte de voir les photos des sortis

----------


## Lya

Sarah regarde tes mp.
Jassuree bout manquant jusqua chatillon. À quelle heure la covoitureuse du chat 39 va à la fourriere et peut elle le déposer à la sortie Bussy sur la4 qui est normalement sur son chemin?

----------


## SarahC

> *MERCI MERCI SARAH  POUR CES QUELQUES BONNES NOUVELLES QUI REMONTENT UN PEU LE MORAL ET POUR TOUTE L ACHARNEMENT A TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS CONVENABLES POUR AUTRES. 
> MERCI A L'ASSOCIATION (BABE78 ?). La 12, oui. Et plusieurs autres assocs, 1 lapin, 1 NAC et qq autres assocs chats qui se citeront ou se reconnaitront! 
>  MAIS IL FAUT CONTINUER A SE MOBILISER POUR TOUS LES AUTRES CAR IL EN RESTE ENCORE BEAUCOUP.*
> 
> Merci pour ma petite minette 4 en espérant que le reste des anciens puisse sortir la semaine prochaine. Soulagée pour la petite 12 qui va pouvoir enfin être prise en charge correctement, en espérant qu'il ne sera pas trop tard. J'ai hâte de voir les photos des sortis


*Ai tenté de posté au plus vite pr les dernières bonnes nouvelles avt le WE!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Les dons seront pointés au plus vite qd on aura les factures!
*
DEMAIN SORTENT DE CHEZ LE VETO LA MAMAN ET LES DEUX PETITS!*

----------


## Lady92

Merci à toutes celles qui ont permis de sauver ces loulous : lapin, rattes, minous... c'est génial ! :: 

N'oublions cependant pas les minous qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir... je ne peux m'empecher chaque fois d'imaginer ce qu'ils peuvent ressentir en voyant les autres partir et eux rester... pensons à ceux qui n'ont pas été selectionnés et cherchons dès à présent des solutions pour eux  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah regarde tes mp.
> Jassuree bout manquant jusqua chatillon. À quelle heure la covoitureuse du chat 39 va à la fourriere et peut elle le déposer à la sortie Bussy sur la4 qui est normalement sur son chemin?


Pas encore contactée. Ce serait Heliums en principe, si La Rainette a des caisses à dispo. Ca peut se faire ds ce sens.
Elle est à Chelles donc oui.

----------


## SarahC

En revanche, à voir pr l'horaire et si elle peut avoir une boite prêtée sur place en demandant à la fourrière.......
Camille1 qui prend les rattes habite à Ivry, qui n'est pas loin de Chatillon.
Je ne sais pas si la personne qui sort les rats pourrait sortir le chat blanc, car comme elle rentre ds le 78 après, peut être que Châtillon est sur sa route.
Mais je ne suis pas sûre encore de ses dispos ensuite, après sortie, et en quelle direction.
Dc au cas où, on part sur plan A et plan B.

----------


## SarahC

Sachant que l'assoc qui prend les petits pourrait venir les chercher aussi à Chatillon par contre, donc oui, on aurait qd même le souci des boites.
MAIS si Heliums s'en fait prêter et que TOUTES les boites reviennent sur Bussy ensuite, ça pourrait le faire av Lya.

----------


## camille1

> On voit ensemble plus tard.


Plus tard, après avoir récupérée les femelles ? (pour savoir si je dois dégainer mon chéquier  :: )

----------


## SarahC

Je t'appelle rapidement tout à l'heure.

----------


## lynt

Lexiekiwi pouvait prêter des boîtes à Heliums (4 de mémoire).

----------


## SarahC

Exact, mais je pense qu'elle aura au moins besoin de 2 boites, mais si Heliums en a une ça peut le faire, merci de me le rappeler!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif* 



*34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)* 

*

*Photos prises rapidement avant embarquement!*

----------


## PAMINA2012

Ouf soulagée pour ceux-là mais pour les autres dur dur, je me propose toujours comme fa, même si je sais que ça peut paraître loin l'Oise, mais il est vrai que je fais facilement une heure de route régulièrement donc je ne me rend plus tellement compte de mon éloignement.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui désolée pour la qualité des photos mais sortie un peu épique
Le rouquin n'est même pas timide , il s'est immédiatement laissé caressé en revanche il a vraiment du mal avec les box
Le tabby n a qu à peine feulé et a quand même bien supporté les premières gratouilles sous le menton.

----------


## fina_flora

savez vous si vous avez besoin de moi demain pour un covoiturage à partir de là où vous savez vers la rp sud en voiture? 
 vers en gros un endroit dans le 77 vers le 91 voir le 78

----------


## SarahC

> savez vous si vous avez besoin de moi demain pour un covoiturage à partir de là où vous savez vers la rp sud en voiture? 
>  vers en gros un endroit dans le 77 vers le 91 voir le 78


Non, merci, tout est bouclé à priori, car demain ne sortent que 4 chats de tte façon.

----------


## SarahC

*D'autres photos de notre première co-voitureuse ci-dessous.
Vous reconnaitrez les 2 premiers:



*
*
Et voici:*


*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*
Qui a d'après la co-voitureuse du mal à respirer:



*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

Qui est semble-t-il super gentil malgré le fait qu'il morfle pour le moment:

----------


## lynt

Ils reviennent de loin tous ces minous, merci pour les photos !  :Smile:

----------


## camille1

As-tu le temps de m'appeler Sarah ? Ou par MP, peu m'importe   :Smile:

----------


## Verlaine

Ils sont si beaux et si touchants... ::  ::

----------


## banzai

la pinpin a trouvé ?

----------


## lochal

Je ne peux pas prendre de chat en FA mais je peux faire un don de 20 euros

----------


## camille1

Pour info, les rattes sont arrivées chez moi, véto cet après midi pour les 2, dont une avec une plaie ouverte pas jolie jolie  :: 
Elles ne sont pas peureuses et montent me voir quand je suis devant la cage, trop mignonnes  ::

----------


## Lady92

J espere que ca va aller pour la plaie de la ratoune. Merci pour elles Camille. Tu nous montreras une photo quand tu pourras

----------


## camille1

Je vais en faire avec mon portable chez le véto. Pour que vous voyez la plaie.
Visiblement ce n'est pas douloureux pour elle, pour mieux me voir sa copine a pris appuie en plein milieu de la plaie de la louloute qui n'a rien dit.

Je vous donnerai plus d'info après le vétérinaire  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SarahC

> la pinpin a trouvé ?


Oui, Sab_ nous mettra prochainement une photo en ligne je présume. 
Sorti hier.

----------


## SarahC

> Je vais en faire avec mon portable chez le véto. Pour que vous voyez la plaie.
> Visiblement ce n'est pas douloureux pour elle, pour mieux me voir sa copine a pris appuie en plein milieu de la plaie de la louloute qui n'a rien dit.
> 
> Je vous donnerai plus d'info après le vétérinaire




Non, en effet, pas jojo la blessure....  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne peux pas prendre de chat en FA mais je peux faire un don de 20 euros


Merci  :: 

Je vais recréer un sujet avec les chats restants, et mettre votre don sur le nouveau car je pense qu'ici on a largement assez.
Je pointerai qd j'aurai les factures, et reporterai sur le nouveau SOS ce qui restera si tout le monde est ok.

----------


## SarahC

On en est là ici pour mémoire, avec plusieurs chats en hospi, et la ratte:

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
50 (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible
30 (bibifree) avec reçu
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50  (Muriel P pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70 (Mirabelle94)
50 (Léo&Roméo)
20 (Zark pour le lapin)
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)

TOTAL : 750

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35852-SOS!-Encore-9-chats-9-chatons-de-tout-type-à-sauver-AVT-le-1-le-2-12!-(RP)?p=847332#post847332
*Le nouveau sujet est ci-dessus*

----------


## SarahC

*J'ATTRIBUE LES DONS POUR LES CHATS SORTIS PAR SYLKI:*

*21) mâle, 6 sem./2mois, tabby brun, sociable

*

*22) Mâle, 4 mois, brun tabby, sociable*



*23) Femelle 1 an, tabby brun, sociable*



*FACTURE:

**

ADRESSE:*

*Association Mille et   un Regards, chez Mme Menou
4 allée Maurice Langlet
92220* *BAGNEUX*

*INDIQUEZ:** "SOS 3 CHATS TIGRES SOS RP 23/11"*

*+ VOTRE PSEUDO ET SI VOUS VOULEZ UN RECU
+ VOTRE NOM ET PRENOM SI NE CORRESPOND PAS AU CHEQUE*


*RECAP DES DONS*

*40€ (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
**=> 15 € pour: Association 1001 Regards** / Reste: 25 €
50€ (Lynt dont 30€ pour les anciens et 20€ pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible
30 € (bibifree) avec reçu* *=> Association 1001 Regards**
100€ (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130€ (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
50 € (Muriel P pour les anciens) => Association 1001 Regards
On a assez pr les anciens, c'est ok ainsi? 
20 € (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
70€ (Mirabelle94)
50€ (Léo&Roméo) 
20€ (Zark pour le lapin)
50 € (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20 € (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30 € (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15 € (Jellyjen)

RESTE APRES DEDUCTION SYLKI : 655 €

+ deux stérilisations de minette chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

*POUR LE LAPIN, JE LAISSE ZARK ET SAB_ SE METTRE EN RELATION EN MP! MERCI!
*
*- 20 (Zark pour le lapin)
*
*POUR LES RATTES, JE DEDUIS LES DONS SUIVANTS:

*50  *(Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible

**25  (Alexiel-Chan) avec reçu si possible*

*TOTAL: 45 * (la ratte va voir le véto, donc inclus consult et médoc, je posterai plus tard pour facture, l'assoc mérite son coup de pouce, d'où la prévision)
*
ADRESSE:

**Association "Au Bazar des NAC",
chez Mlle DOMBLIDES Delphine
 2 chemin de Najac
31120 LACROIX-FALGARDE
**
**INDIQUEZ:** "SOS RP DU* *23/11: 2* *RATTES DONT UNE BLESSE "*

*+ VOTRE PSEUDO
+ SI VOUS VOULEZ UN RECU
+ VOTRE NOM ET PRENOM SI NE CORRESPOND PAS AU CHEQUE*

*
Et également 

**70  (Mirabelle94)*
*=> 20  pr FA de Bazar des NAC / Reste: 50 *_
Etre  chapeauté par l'asso engage en temps normal l'adhésion des FA à cette  somme là. C'est une sécurité pour les assocs NAC, les rats n'étant pas  identifiés. C'est une garantie d'engagement moral en somme, d'adhésion à  la cause. MAIS comme c'est moi qui ai "collé" les rattes à Camille1 je  ne tiens pas à ce qu'elle prenne cela à charge. Je suis déjà bien  contente qu'elle nous ait aidé, et nous sommes ds un contexte précis  d'engagement hors contexte standard. Le lien ci-dessous vous expliquera la chose:_ 
http://www.aubazardesnac.com/associa...r-et-pourquoi/
Elle s'est engagée par "moi" et je tiens à ce qu'on lui "offre" cette adhésion car je sais qu'elle respectera ses engagements. Voilà. 

*RECAP DES DONS RESTANTS!*

*
30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible**
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 320  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
50  (Mirabelle94)**
50  (Léo&Roméo) 
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)

RESTE APRES DEDUCTION  : 570 

+ deux stérilisations de minettes chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

*J'ôte aussi une stérilisation pour la minette numéro 4, en FA dans le 93 suite à :*

*+ deux stérilisations de minettes chez son véto assoc du 93 par Partenaire77

=> Devient donc:* *UNE stérilisation de minette chez véto du 93 par Partenaire77**
*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS RESTANTS

**Pour Babe78, la Patte de l'Espoir:* *

**28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
Pour une castration**

12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
**URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!* 



*Pour coup de pouce facture pour le moment, et stérilisation qui se fera dès que sera en état, je ne pointe donc pas encore tout! 


ADRESSE:
La Patte de l'espoir 
Chez Melle Midey Bérengère
 L**a Foucaudière 
61700 St Gilles des Marais* 
*PAYPAL:* *lapattedelespoir78@free.fr*


*INDIQUEZ:** "SOS RP DU* *23/11:** CHAT ROUX ET CHATTE MALADE "*

*+ VOTRE PSEUDO
+ SI VOUS VOULEZ UN RECU
+ VOTRE NOM ET PRENOM SI PAYPAL OU SI NE CORRESPOND PAS AU NOM DU CHEQUE*

* *************

IL RESTE DONC SUR LES DONS:* 
* 30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu 
**=> Minette 12 soins, castration 28: Je prends 30 : La Patte de l'Espoir**. Reste 100  pr anciens dont 80  pr très anciens
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens ou autres, vu av elle en direct) avec reçu si possible** => Minette 12 (stéril), La Patte de l'Espoir**
50  (Mirabelle94)**
50  (Léo&Roméo) 
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible => Minette 12 (stéril), La Patte de l'Espoir
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)* 
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION  : 440 *

----------


## SarahC

*EN PLUS PROPRE, IL RESTE DONC SUR LES DONS:* 

 ::  *Merci de me dire si reçu obligatoire ou pas?*  :: 

* 30 € (Lynt dont 30€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100 € (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
100 € (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu 
**75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3** => Reçu fiscal ou possible sans? 
50 € (Mirabelle94)**=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50 € (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal ou possible sans?* 
* 20 € (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30 € (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal ou possible sans?* 
* 15 € (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION  : 440 €*

----------


## SarahC

Je stoppe les pointages de dons pour le moment; les 2 sont encore hospitalisés dont le mâle avec fracture.
Ils feront l'objet de reçus, mais je pose la question ci-dessus pour les autres, car bcp ont pointé leur don vers un ancien, or toutes les structures n'ont pas encore la possibilité d'établir un reçu, et de fait, je préfère poser la question, en termes de marge de manuvre.
En outre, bcp d'anciens ne sont plus là. 
Qq derniers coups de pouce sont à prévoir pr les jeunes assoc, et ensuite, en fonction, je reporte, mais je dois aussi avoir assez pour couvrir le chat à fracture, qui aura la plus grosse facture. Merci de votre compréhension et bon WE! 

*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*
Qui a d'après la co-voitureuse du mal à respirer:



*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

Qui est semble-t-il super gentil malgré le fait qu'il morfle pour le moment:

----------


## Lya

N°39 Chat Blanc- castré oreilles coupées :

Chat adorable, magnifique, bavard, mon petit protégé lol
Entre 2 covoiturages, une petite pause chez moi avant de partir dans sa FA :

----------


## Lya

Et les2 chatons gris tabby dont je n'ai pas les n°, qu'Helium a sortit ce matin que j'ai amené à Virginie95 :

Le plus grand un peu craintif, mais gentil comme tout :



Le petiot, sociable, mais un ventre énorme, tous les deux en traitement corryza

----------


## babe78

[QUOTE=SarahC;847432]*RECAP DES DONS RESTANTS

**Pour Babe78, la Patte de l'Espoir:* *

**28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable
Pour une castration**12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
**URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!* 
 :: *=> N'a toujours pas de FA longue durée je le rappelle! URGENT!!!!*  :: 

*Pour coup de pouce facture pour le moment, et stérilisation qui se fera dès que sera en état, je ne pointe donc pas encore tout! 


ADRESSE:
La Patte de l'espoir 
Chez Melle Midey Bérengère
 L**a Foucaudière 
61700 St Gilles des Marais* 
*PAYPAL: lapattedelespoir@free.fr*


*INDIQUEZ:** "SOS RP DU* *23/11:** CHAT ROUX ET CHATTE MALADE "*

*+ VOTRE PSEUDO
+ SI VOUS VOULEZ UN RECU
+ VOTRE NOM ET PRENOM SI PAYPAL OU SI NE CORRESPOND PAS AU NOM DU CHEQUE*



* Petite erreur PAYPAL* *lapattedelespoir78@free.fr*

----------


## SarahC

Rectifié ds message initial, merci!

----------


## SarahC

Très beau chat!

*CE SONT CEUX LA:
*

*29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ 2 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable* 
_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 

*
30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_


Tu as un appareil "reflex" car les photos sont de très bonne qualité?! Ils sont tous très beaux!

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Pour moi si pas de reçu , ce n'est pas grave, il faut que ca puisse aider, donc laissez tomber le reçu pour moi




> *EN PLUS PROPRE, IL RESTE DONC SUR LES DONS:* 
> 
>  *Merci de me dire si reçu obligatoire ou pas?* 
> 
> * 30 € (Lynt dont 30€ pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
> 100 € (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
> 100 € (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80€ pour les très anciens) avec reçu 
> **75 € (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3** => Reçu fiscal ou possible sans? 
> 50 € (Mirabelle94)**=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Merci. Il est possible que vous en ayez un en fonction de qui a pris quoi et du montant des factures, mais je tente simplement de prévoir tous les cas de figure.

Bon WE à tous maintenant, là, je pense ne pas repasser de suite!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je prépare une bannière récap. Je ne mets pas les rattes car ds le futur  SOS il n'y en a pas, idem pr le lapin, et aussi pr les photos en  attente, car pas le temps d'attendre.
Juste pour que les prochains lecteurs se rendent compte "visuellement",  enfin, se fassent une idée, des futurs chats de la semaine prochaine:

----------


## SarahC

Lochal et Partenaire77, vos dons sont reportés ici si c ok:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...536#post847536

----------


## tara60

pour ma part, pas besoin de reçu pour cette fois.

sinon, les 21,22 et 23 sont bien arrivés chez moi un peu avant 14h. la maman corysa et les petits commencent à éternuer.
la maman ne bouge pas, elle reste couchée. Les 2 petits sont apparemment en forme, calins bisous pour le 4 mois et jeu pour le 2 mois (à peine!!)
j'ai fait des photos mais bien sûr la batterie a lâchée avant que je puisse les mettre sur l'ordi....donc plus tard pour les photos....

je ne répond qu'à cette heure car j'ai du aller véto cet aprem et hospitalisation pour un autre en FA.

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci à toi.

----------


## babe78

voici le chat roux et blanc de 7 ans qui est sorti vendredi grâce à ovopack


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## SarahC

*28) Mâle, 7 ans, roux tabby blanc, super sociable

*

Encore un chat très très laid, inadoptable, comme tous les autres chats de la liste!!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Nous avons quasiment tous les animaux de la semaine en photo, alors regardez les un peu de plus près, et dites vous que derrière tous ces numéros se cache une merveille, une surprise! 
**Allez, c'est l'Avent, on ouvre le calendrier chaque jour jusqu'à Noël pour voir ce qui se cache derrière le numéro?*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 

 ::  *Merci de me dire si reçu obligatoire ou pas?*  :: 

* 30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal ou possible sans?* 
* 20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal ou possible sans?* 
* 15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION  : 440 *

----------


## tara60

Voici quelques photos

----------


## babe78

c'est mieux dans le bon sens
et oui, ce loulou est magnifique et super gentil

----------


## SarahC

Il a l'air, le rouquin! Et la brochette de tigrés montre bien à quel point on peu avoir un panel varié! 

Oui je suis en "pause" et en fait non, car le seul truc qui me réconcilie av le temps que cela prend en semaine c'est de voir des 



dans des tiroirs, et de se dire, MINCE, et dire que si on ne s'était pas bougé tous ensemble, ils seraient encore en cage, ou morts"!

Ca vaut tout l'or du monde!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  Extra de voir les chanceux sortis, ça mériterait un brocolis... merci et spéciale dédicace à Tara60 pour tes photos  ::  BIEN JOUE!!! 

Bon ben y a plus qu'à penser à ceux qui sont encore là-bas mais surtout-surtouuuuuuuut CONTINUER LA COHESION  :: ... Vitale, c'est le cas de le dire...  ::

----------


## SarahC

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35852-SOS!-Encore-9-chats-9-chatons-de-tout-type-à-sauver-AVT-le-1-le-2-12!-(RP)?p=847332#post847332
> *Le nouveau sujet est ci-dessus*


Oui, ici même!

----------


## SarahC

Les 2 rattes sont super sympas!
Celle avec un GROS bobo sera opérée mercredi.
Je laisse à Camille1 le soin de compléter si elle passe par là.

----------


## SarahC

Si des photos ou des news restent à poster j'invite les assocs, FA et co-voitureurs à le faire, maintenant BON WE (bis)!

----------


## Verlaine

> Il a l'air, le rouquin! Et la brochette de tigrés montre bien à quel point on peu avoir un panel varié! 
> 
> Oui je suis en "pause" et en fait non, car le seul truc qui me réconcilie av le temps que cela prend en semaine c'est de voir des 
> 
> 
> 
> dans des tiroirs, et de se dire, MINCE, et dire que si on ne s'était pas bougé tous ensemble, ils seraient encore en cage, ou morts"!
> 
> Ca vaut tout l'or du monde!


Craquage total!!! Je sais plus si je l'ai déjà dit...  ::   ::  Le meuble est de quelle marque? J'ai ouvert tous mes tiroirs mais rien de tel à l'intérieur.  :: 
Ces photos sont la récompense de toute cette chaîne de solidarité et ces chats de fourrière sont tous plus extraordinaires les uns que les autres.
Bon we à tous et merci pour eux!  ::

----------


## tara60

> Craquage total!!! Je sais plus si je l'ai déjà dit...   Le meuble est de quelle marque? J'ai ouvert tous mes tiroirs mais rien de tel à l'intérieur. 
> Ces photos sont la récompense de toute cette chaîne de solidarité et ces chats de fourrière sont tous plus extraordinaires les uns que les autres.
> Bon we à tous et merci pour eux!



c'est un meuble Nordique, on nous avait dit que c'était du costaud (il y a 16 ans!!) mais les loulous de mes ex 40aine aimaient ouvrir le tiroir et se mettre dedans donc j'ai décidé carrement d'enlever le tiroir et apparement ils s'y plaisent...car quand même, il y a 2 arbres à chat à coté !!!! ::

----------


## camille1

Pour les news de la ratte, tu as quasiment tout dit. La ratte est opérée mercredi, sera retiré toute la masse rouge que l'on peut voir sur la photo, qui est du tissu mort et qui se nécrose. ça fait un moment que la plaie est comme ça, au vu de l'aspect, mais aussi de l'odeur  ::  

Mise à part ce gros souci la miss est un ange, l'autre aussi. Pas mordeuses, ni fuyardes, tout est à penser qu'elles ont bien été manipulés, mais abandonnées peut être suite au souci de la ratte.
Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo en revanche, ni à les mettre sur un hébergeur d'image. 
Je vais voir pour régler ce souci.

----------


## Verlaine

Je te le rachète, avec sa garniture évidemment!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les news de la ratte, tu as quasiment tout dit. La ratte est opérée mercredi, sera retiré toute la masse rouge que l'on peut voir sur la photo, qui est du tissu mort et qui se nécrose. ça fait un moment que la plaie est comme ça, au vu de l'aspect, mais aussi de l'odeur  
> 
> Mise à part ce gros souci la miss est un ange, l'autre aussi. Pas mordeuses, ni fuyardes, tout est à penser qu'elles ont bien été manipulés, mais abandonnées peut être suite au souci de la ratte.
> Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo en revanche, ni à les mettre sur un hébergeur d'image. 
> Je vais voir pour régler ce souci.


Tu as oublié de dire qu'elles étaient presque encore plus sympas que tes rattes à toi!  :: 

Bon courage à la pauvre pr l'OP!

Pr photos:
http://www.servimg.com/?lang=fr

Et sinon, tu peux tenter de les envoyer à qqn par mail.

BON, JE QUITTE LE NET!

----------


## tara60

> Je te le rachète, avec sa garniture évidemment!!!!


si tu veux, j'ai aussi le carton Thiriet : mais c'est plus chèr

----------


## tara60

Et je me demande pourquoi j'ai investi la dedans :

----------


## Heliums

Bon, sur les quatre que j'ai sortis, Lya a mis des photos pour trois. Manquait la quatrième : 
[IMG][/IMG]
et je ne résiste pas à remettre la photos des deux petits loulous, 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Pour le blanc, je m'incline, il est vaiment plus beau sur les photos de lya, sur les miennes il a le nez collé à la grille...

----------


## tara60

cela fait vraiment plaisir de les voir enfin sortis ces beaux minous  ::

----------


## Lady92

Magnifiques... Comme chaque semaine!

----------


## momo

Ca fait un bien fou de savoir que pour certains l enfer est derrière eux...on oublie pas tous ceux qui n ont pas eu la chance de sortir.

----------


## babe78

nous avons un gros soucis, la fa qui devait prendre un loulou de chez nous ayant fini sa quarantaine pour que nous puissions sortir un loulou de ce post (le roux et blanc) ne peut plus le prendre avant minimum 15 jours donc nous avons un chat qui se retrouve sans fa
nous cherchons donc de toute urgence une fa pour un chat de 1 an sociable chiens et chats ayant déjà fini sa quarantaine depuis longtemps

----------


## SarahC

*4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive**
A maintenant un coryza

*Pour que tout le monde la localise! 

*C'est la dernière très ancienne du sujet!*

----------


## babe78

cette minette n'a pas de fa non plus, personne pour la sortir et la fourrière qui me dit qu'elle est très mal donc je l'ai réservée mais aucune fa derrière pour l'accueillir en quarantaine

en fait, ca fait 2 minous avec elle qui doivent trouver des fas

----------


## SarahC

> nous avons un gros soucis, la fa qui devait prendre un loulou de chez nous ayant fini sa quarantaine pour que nous puissions sortir un loulou de ce post (le roux et blanc) ne peut plus le prendre avant minimum 15 jours donc nous avons un chat qui se retrouve sans fa
> nous cherchons donc de toute urgence une fa pour un chat de 1 an sociable chiens et chats ayant déjà fini sa quarantaine depuis longtemps


Je sais que c'est bête, mais as-tu une photo, et peux-tu créer un topic dans appels divers et recherche de FA?
Elle recherche une FA dans quel secteur et part de quel coin? Merci!

----------


## SarahC

> cette minette n'a pas de fa non plus, personne pour la sortir et la fourrière qui me dit qu'elle est très mal donc je l'ai réservée mais aucune fa derrière pour l'accueillir en quarantaine
> 
> en fait, ca fait 2 minous avec elle qui doivent trouver des fas


La minette n'est pas méchante, c'est une brave petite. 
Sur la photo elle miaule, tout simplement  :: 




Idem pr elle, Babe, si jamais, un topic, car là comme classés ds sortis d'affaire, je crains qu'ils ne deviennent trop discrets.

Mathilde T ds le 60 pouvait jusqu'au 15, si cela peut aider.

----------


## camille1

J'ai donné des prénoms aux rattes
La blessé se nomme Gaia et celle qui va bien Téthys!

Gaia a touché à sa plaie qui saignotte .....  ::  Le fait d'avoir été nettoyé tout à l'heure a du la démanger ...

----------


## virginiedu95

Voilà donc les numéros 29 et 30 de la liste :

ils ont déjà bien pris leurs marques dans leur FA et ont fait connaissance avec la toutoune 
ont encore un coryza et sont sous traitements mais vraiment léger comme coryza

----------


## Lady92

Encore des beautes... La toutoune nest ce pas l ancienne copine du beau Batman?
Impressionante la blessure de Gaia... J espere que ca va aller pour elle... On pensera bien a elle mercredi

----------


## virginiedu95

> Encore des beautes... La toutoune nest ce pas l ancienne copine du beau Batman?


Si si c'est bien elle tu l'a bien reconnue et toujours la même FA au top  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

Je me rappelle bien d une photo du duo Batman Toutoune que je trouvais super touchante :-) j adore les couples chien/chat, ca m emeut toujours beaucoup

----------


## ovopack

> voici le chat roux et blanc de 7 ans qui est sorti vendredi grâce à Ovopack
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Je me disais "Tient? Il me dit quelque chose lui..."  :Big Grin:  

Il va bien le "monstre"?  :: 

Ca aura été une réelle carte au trésor et une course contre la montre (à la minute près d'ailleurs) mais après 8 heures de route..... gros dodo bien mérité.

Bonne chance avec eux!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Les 2 chèques pour les associations ont été envoyés ce matin. Ils devraient arriver d'ici 2 jours je pense (on sait jamais avec la Poste )

*RECAP DES DONS*

*40 (Alexiel-Chan, dont 20 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
**=> 15  pour : Association 1001 Regards** (chèque envoyé le 28/11)
**=> 25  pour : Association Au Bazar des NAC** (chèque envoyé le 28/11)**

50 (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens et 20 pour les rattouilles) avec reçu si possible**
100 (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
130 (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu
75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3
20  (Lexiekiwi pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible
50 (Mirabelle94)
50 (Léo&Roméo) 
20 (Zark pour le lapin)
50  (Muriel P pour la petite n°12 qui doit sortir d'urgence !) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)
15  (Jellyjen)*

----------


## SarahC

Merci!!!

----------


## SarahC

Des nouvelles du chat blanc:




> Oui oui tout se passe bien..il a miaulé toute la route car je pense  qu'il n'aime pas trop ça...sinon en arrivant il s'est mis à ronronner , à  se frotter sur nous..il a mangé des croquettes, bu fais ses besoins  donc tout va bien...
> 
> Quand on le laisse seul dans la pièce il miaule un peu car il nous  entend à coté mais quand on lui dit d’arrêter il le fait...non pour  l'instant pas de souci...jme demande pourquoi son ancien maitre l'a  laissé..
> 
> Ah sinon j'ai regardé son carnet de santé il est en aout 2000...donc pas encore 12 ans 
> 
> Je vous joins quelques photos pour vous montrer son adaptation à son nouvel environnement.
> 
> Cordialement


Perso, je penche vers un décès.

Comme vous le verrez, il est plutôt pas mal acclimaté!







Fonctions vitales de base opérationnelles. Il mange bien!



Et il boit.... Preuve en image!  ::

----------


## Verlaine

De toute façon c'est un chat dont on a pris soin sinon il n'aurait pas été opéré des oreilles.
Il a l'air en effet très gentil et s'adapte facilement. Très beau en plus. Merci pour les nouvelles.

----------


## SarahC

> De toute façon c'est un chat dont on a pris soin sinon il n'aurait pas été opéré des oreilles.
> Il a l'air en effet très gentil et s'adapte facilement. Très beau en plus. Merci pour les nouvelles.


Oui, ça et avant cela castré.

----------


## Lady92

j'adore ! c'est clair qu'il semble à l'aise... la queue à la verticale... comme s'il avait toujours habité là !

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonjour,
 c est bb Khar Hammel
voila ma connection est revenue mais bon, je me mefie, donc mon message tiens toujours , j' ai envoyer en message priver mes coordonnes j'attends votre message texto comme prevu pour le mandat!! j'  aurais bien voulu une date ou estimer dans combien de temps s il vous plait.

----------


## SarahC

Nous vous contacterons sans faute dès que nous aurons une facture à mettre en ligne et des news.
Au pire, laissez moi votre tél en MP, vous ferai un SMS.
Mais je vous ferai un mail ds tous les cas ds les prochains jours, reçu fiscal possible.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Et voici enfin une photo de la sortie de Monsieur Lapinou qui a besoin d'être castré rapidement!!!

----------


## camille1

Quelques nouvelles des rattes. Gaia (la blessée) se fait toujours opérer mercredi, son appétit va bien, elle est super !

Téthys me fait un je-ne-sais-quoi avec son oeil. Hier soir en la regardant j'ai vu une tâche blanche, qui n'était pas là lors de la consult chez le véto et les premiers temps chez moi. 
Je vous met une photo (c'est dans le coin interne de l'oeil), j'ai pris RDV pour essayer de savoir ce que c'est.




Je ne sais pas si vous arriverez à voir grand chose ...

----------


## tara60

la photo ne s'affiche pas ou c'est moi ?? ::

----------


## Verlaine

> Et voici enfin une photo de la sortie de Monsieur Lapinou qui a besoin d'être castré rapidement!!!


Oh un ptit bélier comme moi! Euh la comparaison s'arrête là mais il est super mignon!




> la photo ne s'affiche pas ou c'est moi ??


Idem pour moi.

----------


## Lady92

Camille, as tu une idee approximative de l age des ratounes... Une tache blanche pourrait etre un debut de cataracte... Tu fais bien de l emmener aussi chez le veto

mimi aussi le lapinou

----------


## camille1

Normalement ça devrait s'afficher. Bon la ratte bougeait, je n'ai pas pu faire un gros plan

----------


## camille1

Sinon pour leurs âges, elles ont plus de 1 an.
La cataracte serait vraiment située sur le cristallin, la tâche là est plus bas.

----------


## flory

Bonsoir, je suis la fa des chatons 29 et 30, *Ganja et Gangsta,* voici quelques photos: 
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/...76245954_a.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...71992140_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...59715263_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...85905144_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...32294341_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...17346575_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...02846304_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...90628449_n.jpg

Le ptit blanc va tres bien, super sociable et joueur, le gris un peu craintif au début mais ca va beaucoup mieux, par contre je le trouve un peu trop calme, comme j'ai tendance a trop m'inquieter on a rdv chez le véto demain.

----------


## SarahC

On croise les doigts bien fort pour la rattoune demain!

----------


## Lady92

On pense bien à la petite ratoune aujourd'hui...

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir, je suis la fa des chatons 29 et 30, *Ganja et Gangsta,* voici quelques photos: 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/...76245954_a.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...71992140_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...59715263_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...85905144_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...32294341_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...17346575_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...02846304_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...90628449_n.jpg
> ...


Qui peut mettre les photos en taille réduite afin que l'on puisse les voir d'un coup?

J'adore celle-là!!!

----------


## zessouille

chatons 29 et 30, *Ganja et Gangsta* chez* Flory*




> Le ptit blanc va tres bien, super sociable et joueur, le gris un peu  craintif au début mais ca va beaucoup mieux, par contre je le trouve un  peu trop calme, comme j'ai tendance a trop m'inquieter on a rdv chez le  véto demain.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Zessouille

----------


## flory

Merci! je suis vraiment nul en informatique

----------


## camille1

Des nouvelles de Gaia la ratte.

Je l'ai récupéré tout à l'heure, bien dans la gaz et avec une grande cicatrice.
Sa plaie était bien une tumeur qui avait éclaté, il en restait encore dedans (la moitié à vrai dire). cela représentait un gros morceau.
Pesée avant l'oprération : 420g
Pesée après l'opération : 370g (!!)

Et oui, 50g de masse cancéreuse retirée.
Je la laisse se reposer tranquillement pour l'instant .

----------


## Verlaine

Et ben 50 g sur un ptit truc comme ça c'est énorme! La pauvre heureusement qu'elle a été opérée. Tu es sure que c'est cancéreux? Elle a un traitement à prendre?

----------


## camille1

Non c'est moi qui confond les mots tumeur et cancer  :: 
Gaia n'a pas de traitement. On ne m'a pas précisé si la tumeur est bénigne ou maligne. Donc je pense que c'est comme pour les miennes, quand la véto ne me précise pas, c'est que la boule  une fois enlevée ne présente plus de risque.

Elle est encore fatiguée là. Elle grignote un peu.

----------


## SarahC

> 50g de masse cancéreuse retirée.


La vache.......

----------


## camille1

Voilà la louloute
Elle n'est pas en grande forme ... elle met du temps à émerger  ::

----------


## SarahC

Elle a le droit de manger après op ou juste boire?
50 gr de truc infecté en moins av anesthésie c sûr que c du lourd.

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre puce, la cicatrice est presqu'aussi longue qu'elle. J'espère qu'elle ne va pas se gratter parce que ça va être folklo s'il faut lui fabriquer une collerette...

----------


## Verlaine

D'ailleurs elle n'a pas eu droit à une belle chaussette pour protéger les sutures?

----------


## camille1

Je ne sais pas comment cela se passe pour les autres animaux, mais pour les rats pas de contre indication alimentaires après une opé. Elle peut manger et boire mais ne le fait pas ...  :: 
J'espère que ça va aller pour sa cicatrice aussi. Les véto font de toute façon des points en surjets (dans les chair en fait), comme ça si les points de surface lachent, ils n'y aura pas d'importantes conséquences.

Elle n'a pas eu de chaussette non plus, tout comme la collerette, à mettre sur un rat ça ne doit pas être jojo.

----------


## SarahC

Tu as une seringue sans aiguille pr l'hydrater un peu goutte à goutte?
Si demain pas mieux, rappelle le véto.

----------


## camille1

Ah je ne l'ai pas précisé, si j'ai une seringue sans aiguille. Je lui fait mis quelques gouttes dans la bouche mais elle n'a pas déglutie.
Là je pars pour me coucher, je suis aller la voir, elle mangeait une graine.
J'essaierai un mélange eau + sucre demain, si je vois qu'elle a toujours du mal.

Peut être que je m'inquiète pour rien aussi (qui a dit "comme d'habitude ?!"), mais elle a eu un gros antécédent quand même...
Je croise les doigts. ::

----------


## SarahC

Appelle le véto dans tous les cas, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.

----------


## zessouille

ça cicatrise vite ces ptites bêtes là ! et pour la collerette, il y a toujours moyen d'en fabriquer une avec un film plastique
épais genre film radio, mais ça rend les rats complètements dingues... 

ça va mieux ce matin pour manger ? Est-ce que tu lui proposes des choses appétissantes qui pourraient bien la booster du genre blédine+miel, petits pots bébé, fromage genre kiri,...

bon courage avec la puce !!

----------


## camille1

La forme va mieux ce matin. Elle est monté à l'étage, a bu et mangé (en petites quantités mais l'a fait quand même).
Je n'ai pas de pot pour bébé, je vais en acheter cet après midi, peut être plus de la blédine, ça a toujours mieux fonctionné.
Le kiri j'ai peur qu'elle s'étouffe  :: 
En revanche mademoiselle a le nez encombré et éternue. J'appelle le véto quand j'ai 5 minutes pour lui faire part du changement.

----------


## Verlaine

Elle devait être encore shootée hier soir ce qui explique son manque d'appétit. Miam de la Blédine! Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait en donner à un rongeur. C'est bon signe si elle bouge et recommence à s'alimenter même en petite quantité, elle a quand même subi une grosse opé et une anesthésie générale.

----------


## camille1

Oui c'est vrai pour l'anesthésie elle était un peu plus longue.
Ce qui a mis le plus de temps c'était pour faire la suture.

----------


## camille1

Des nouvelles de Téthys.

La tache blanche correspond à son cristallin qui s'est luxé.
La petite a droit à un hypotenseur pour diminuer la pression dans son oeil. 

Voilà  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et ben les pauvres ratounes, elles en ont des malheurs! Heureusement, elles sont entre de bonnes mains. ::

----------


## camille1

Mouais, elles n'ont pas de chance ...
J'ai totalement oublié de demander comment un cristallin peut se luxer  ::

----------


## zessouille

une luxation du cristallin  :: .... mmmh t'as du lui faire de trop gros câlins du coup elle a globulé
trop fort et elle n'en avait plus l'habitude ? ::

----------


## camille1

héhé.
J'imagine bien la scène comique. Serrée tellement fort pour un bisou que les yeux ressortent 
Je vais m'amuser à lui mettre son produit dans l'oeil moi  :: 
Ce week end, photos des puces!

----------


## mirabelle94

merci pour les nouvelles Camille, contente de savoir que la convalescence des puces se passe bien.

Ci-dessous explication trouvée sur internet au sujet de la luxation du cristallin. ( pour chat et chien mais pour les rattes c'est certainement la même chose)

La luxation du cristallin correspond au basculement du  cristallin soit dans la chambre antérieure (luxation antérieure), soit  dans la chambre postérieure (luxation postérieure).
    Le cristallin est une lentille transparente qui a pour rôle de faire converger les rayons lumineux sur la rétine.
    Ce cristallin est maintenu en place à l'intérieur de  l'oeil par des fibres zonulaires. Ces fibres zonulaires peuvent se  rompre. le cristallin n'est alors plus maintenu en place, il se luxe.
    Cette affection est fréquente chez le chien et chez  le chat. Elle nécessite une consultation, car elle peut occasionner des  complications trés graves.
    La luxation du cristallin se traduit souvent par:
    - une baisse de la vision    
   - un changement d'aspect de l'oeil
    - un oeil rouge
    - une forte douleur    
   - un aspect blanc-bleuté et opaque de la cornée
    Les causes de luxation du cristallin sont nombreuses.
    Elle peut être primaire. Il s'agit alors d'une  fragilité des fibres zonulaires qui se rompent. De nombreuses races sont  prédisposées comme l'épagneul breton et les bergers.    
   Elle peut être secondaire : à une uvéite (cause principale chez le chat), un traumatisme, un glaucome, une cataracte...    
   L'examen ophtalmologique inclut la mesure de la  tension de l'oeil, car trés souvent un glaucome secondaire intervient  (augmentation de la tension).
   Le traitement doit être mis en place le plus rapidement possible.
    Le traitement consiste à retirer chirurgicalement le  cristallin luxé. Il s'agit d'une technique micro-chirurgicale. Le  microscope opératoire est nécessaire.
    Ce traitement a pour but:    
   - de diminuer la pression à l'intérieur de l'oeil (en cas de glaucome)
    - de diminuer la douleur    
   - d'éviter les séquelles et les complications
    - de conserver la vision

----------


## tara60

Merci Mirabelle, on en apprend tous les jours

----------


## camille1

Merci Mirabelle.

Je savais que le cristallin pouvait se détacher suite à un choc, mais là la puce n'a pas chuté. 
ça doit venir des fibres zonulaires alors ...

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Est ce qu'elle est sortie maintenant cette minette?




> *4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive**
> A maintenant un coryza
> 
> *Pour que tout le monde la localise! 
> 
> *C'est la dernière très ancienne du sujet!*

----------


## SarahC

Oui c'est sa photo en boite, lors de la sortie.

----------


## SarahC

*Des nouvelles.
La 12 est sortie de chez le véto rapidement, OUF!!
Mais recherche tjs une FA!!!!!!

Et l'autre minou (le 40) a certes été opéré mais il est tjs hospitalisé, ce qui explique le fait de ne pas encore avoir pointé le reste de don car il  est encore en mauvais état....

Il a un emphysème....*




> L'emphysème sous-cutané a le plus souvent une origine traumatique du  thorax ou du cou. La commotion a suscité une déchirure du tissu pulmonaire, de la paroi  des bronches ou de la trachée artère. L'air des voies aériennes diffuse vers les tissus sous-cutanés,  entraînant un gonflement du thorax, du cou et à la palpation une  impression de crépitation.


*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
* :: * URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!!*  :: 
*Gros coryza! Une simple perf la sauverait! Un simple coryza la tuera!!!
*
Qui a d'après la co-voitureuse du mal à respirer:



*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

Qui est semble-t-il super gentil malgré le fait qu'il morfle pour le moment:

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonsoir, 

jespère qu'il va aller bien mon bébé le 40, 

je viens de voir qu'il souffre d'un emphysème, je suis trop triste, en plus de sa fracture,

mais l'avais t-il avant ou bien il vient juste de l'avoir il y a peu,

moi, ma connexion fonctionnaire,j 'attends toujours en texto pour le 40 le dons, mais pas par email, vous avez mon téléphone  merci.

Jespère qu'il vive  honnêtement et qu'il se batte, jespère que c'est pas grave .

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Vous avez eue la facture de son opération et les coût de soins pour l’emphysème, j’espère vous nous le dits, bonne soirée.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Vous avez eue la facture de son opération et les coût de soins pour l’emphysème, j’espère vous nous le dits, bonne soirée.


Merci de prendre des nouvelles de ce chat en plus super calin
Sa Fa d urgence est passée le voir cet apres midi, il va mieux et devrait normalement sortir de la clinique vétérinaire demain.
Nous n aurons donc les factures et des nouvelles fraîches lors de sa sortie.
TOUS LES DONS SONT LES BIENVENUS POUR LUI

----------


## SarahC

La facture sera posté qd sera sorti c'est pr cela que pas encore en ligne.  ::

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Ah ok je suis moins triste merci, bon comme prevu la responsable m'enverra les coordonnes de mandat, merci de m'avoir repondue, je vais mieux, sa parait peu etre bizarre mais on se sent tellement impuissant et tellement responsable en meme temps, meme si c'est loin, on se dit qu'ils sont la-bas, et nous ici, et que on regarde chez soi vide, et on les voit tellement plein de tendresse , et on est la à rester beat et triste!!

Merci pour ce que vous faite!!
Boussa à tous les bébés ou qu'ils soient au Paradis ou ici sur Terre!!!

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Pour la responsable, Mp: le message si je voulais un recu ou pas, si vous pouvez oui, de toute facon je peut donner l'argent et meme si vous me poster le recu 3 semaines apres c'est pas un souci, merci,

----------


## SarahC

Ce sera possible, sans souci.

----------


## camille1

Sarah, j'ai les factures pour Téthys et Gaia, je crois bien que tu les voulais pour justifier les dons ...
Je les envois à qui ?

----------


## SarahC

soschatsnac@gmail.com 
Merci!

----------


## camille1

Je vais faire ma ch*ante, il n' y aurait pas une adresse postale ? Je n'ai pas de scanner, ni chez moi ni au boulot.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Tu as un portable qui prend des photos? Par MMS c possible?
Sinon contacte Venise nest pas en Italie qui a un scanner, par MP.

----------


## camille1

Je testerai avec mon téléphone que je récupère demain.  ::

----------


## SarahC

*IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 



* 30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
* 20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal* 
* 15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION  : 440 *

----------


## SarahC

> Merci Mirabelle.
> 
> Je savais que le cristallin pouvait se détacher suite à un choc, mais là la puce n'a pas chuté. 
> ça doit venir des fibres zonulaires alors ...


Ou de sa vie d'avant, qui sait...

----------


## Mysticnany

si besoin de scanner des factures ou choses comme ça, je peux faire =)

----------


## SarahC

::  Camille1, tu as ton "adresse" du coup!

----------


## camille1

Mysticnany, si je te les envoie par la poste, tu pourras te charger de les scanner et envoyer à l'adresse mail indiquée ?

----------


## Mysticnany

> Mysticnany, si je te les envoie par la poste, tu pourras te charger de les scanner et envoyer à l'adresse mail indiquée ?


bien sur
je te mp mon adresse

----------


## camille1

Je t'envoie les factures dans le début de la semaine.
Merci!

----------


## Mysticnany

> Je t'envoie les factures dans le début de la semaine.
> Merci!


De rien  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

tara comment vont les loulous?

----------


## tara60

la maman et son fils de 4 mois sont bien sortis de leur rhume et vont bien. Très calins et ronronneurs, ils veulent déjà sortir dans la maison.

Concernant le bébé, il est hospitalisé depuis jeudi soir. Son rhume lui bouchait tellement le nez qu'il respirait par la bouche et ne pouvait rien avaler (j'ai essayé de lui mettre de l'eau ou de la pâtée mais il s'étouffait). Hier, il commençait à manger un peu seul mais la véto continue de le gâver, son nez encore bouché avec léger mieux.
Il avait perdu 15g donc à 445g. Si tout va bien, je le récupère demain soir.

----------


## camille1

Des nouvelles des 2 ratounes.
L'oeil de Téthys, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne grossit plus, mais il n'a pas dégonflé pour autant.
Pour Gaia, quelques points ont sauté durant la journée, j'ai pu constater avec horreur qu'en dessous c'est infecté,je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est sur toute la longueur de la cicatrice.
J'ai nettoyé avec du sérum phy plus de la bétadine.
Demain, j'appelle la véto!

----------


## Verlaine

Et ben, elles sont petites mais elles t'en font voir de toutes les couleurs! Espérons que l'infection n'est pas trop étendue et que le véto pourra la soigner. Quant à l'oeil, ce doit être impressionnant. Pôv ratounes!

----------


## camille1

malheureusement je ne peux pas faire de photos. Je n'ai pas récupéré mon téléphone.
Pour l'oeil on voit qu'il est plus gros, mais il ne ressort pas completement non plus  ::

----------


## SarahC

Super......... Tiens nous au courant, qq part "tant mieux" si les points ont sauté du coup.

Tara60 pr le petit, j'espère que tout ira bien!!!!

----------


## tara60

le petit est rentré lundi soir mais....comment dire....c'est pas top mais je continue les soins et à le faire manger et boire, j'attend aussi qu'il reprenne du poids car il "aurait" perdu 30g pendant qu'il était chez la véto (415g lundi)....je pourrais en dire plus ce we j'espère....
la maman du 4 mois n'en veut plus, elle crache, grogne et le renvoi avec un bon coup de patte donc il reste seul dans son coin, il me réclame les bras et commence à ronronner quand il se blottit contre moi.....
une narine encore bien bouchée et des petits traquats dû à sa malformation....

----------


## camille1

Retour du véto. L'infection a pris les 3/4 de (dedans) la cicatrice . Elle a eu une piqûre d'un autre antibio, j'y retourne samedi pour une seconde injection si besoin.
Les points qui ont sautés sont superficiels, dans tous les cas, à part une cicatrisation un peu plus longue il n'y aurait pas eu de soucis. Donc oui heureusement qu'ils ont sauté ! 
Si ils n'avaient pas sauté, l'infection aurait fini par suinter de la plaie, ça n'aurait pas été jojo  ::

----------


## Verlaine

> le petit est rentré lundi soir mais....comment dire....c'est pas top mais je continue les soins et à le faire manger et boire, j'attend aussi qu'il reprenne du poids car il "aurait" perdu 30g pendant qu'il était chez la véto (415g lundi)....je pourrais en dire plus ce we j'espère....
> la maman du 4 mois n'en veut plus, elle crache, grogne et le renvoi avec un bon coup de patte donc il reste seul dans son coin, il me réclame les bras et commence à ronronner quand il se blottit contre moi.....
> une narine encore bien bouchée et des petits traquats dû à sa malformation....


Regarde qui j'ai mis en avatar... j'espère vraiment que ça va lui porter chance et qu'il va aller de mieux en mieux. C'est mon gros chouchou, de 415 g certes, mais il me bouleverse ce petit bonhomme.




> Retour du véto. L'infection a pris les 3/4 de (dedans) la cicatrice . Elle a eu une piqûre d'un autre antibio, j'y retourne samedi pour une seconde injection si besoin.
> Les points qui ont sautés sont superficiels, dans tous les cas, à part une cicatrisation un peu plus longue il n'y aurait pas eu de soucis. Donc oui heureusement qu'ils ont sauté ! 
> Si ils n'avaient pas sauté, l'infection aurait fini par suinter de la plaie, ça n'aurait pas été jojo


Les infections sous-cutanées après opération sont fréquentes et se résorbent bien. Vivement qu'on ait des nouvelles des rates quand tout ira bien pour elles!

----------


## tara60

Chonchon va mieux, il s'alimente en plus grande quantité et commence à prendre quelques grammes depuis hier soir. Son nez ronffle moins, il est plus éveillé, réclame de faire calin dans les bras et commence à faire bisou dans le cou et sur le visage en ronronnant....il a l'air en bonne voie...

les 2 premières photos datent de lundi soir, retour du véto, les suivantes sont d'hier soir durant la séance d'inhalation.

----------


## Verlaine

Mon gros coup de coeur de 415 g!!! J'adore lire des bonnes nouvelles comme ça! Allez bonhomme, continue comme ça et tu vas devenir grand et costaud, et très beau aussi!
Merci pour les photos Tara, tu sais comme je les attends avec impatience (je réponds à ton MP sous peu).

Juste pour "mon" bonhomme:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: !!!

----------


## tara60

je lui transmettrai tout tes  :: 
mais même pas un pour moi , sniffff ::

----------


## Verlaine

Oups pardon quel manque flagrant d'éducation et de reconnaissance pour les bons soins que tu lui prodigues...


Spécialement pour toi:  ::  ::  :: 

 ::

----------


## tara60

je préfère , merci  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

ho petit bonhomme!
c'est un petit mec c'est ça?

----------


## tara60

oui un petit mec

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

> Des nouvelles des 2 ratounes.
> L'oeil de Téthys, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne grossit plus, mais il n'a pas dégonflé pour autant.
> Pour Gaia, quelques points ont sauté durant la journée, j'ai pu constater avec horreur qu'en dessous c'est infecté,je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est sur toute la longueur de la cicatrice.
> J'ai nettoyé avec du sérum phy plus de la bétadine.
> Demain, j'appelle la véto!





coucou, la pauvre petite bebe, faut faire tres attention à la petite rate avec la longue cicatrice, car suffit quelle bouge trop et la plaie etant pas cicatriser à l'interieur risque de s'infecter, et si c'est le cas, j'espere que le veto va faire très attention à elle!!

sa me fait peur la cica est tellement longue , j'ai peur pour elle, j'espere que ca va aller, bon courage , faut qu'elle soit vraiment au repos!!sans bouger trop je pense c'est mon avis.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonjour, Sarah c, la responsable, vous avez des nouvelles du n° 40, j'espere qu'il va mieux, je n'  ai toujours rien recu comme n° pour faire le mandat!!
Je veut pas trop tarder, car d ' ici que j'ai un soucie sur mon compte ou un truc comme cela, on ne sais jamais!!

J'attends de vos nouvelles sur le forum!!
Bonne apres midi et merci pour eux!!

----------


## tara60

> *Et l'autre minou (le 40) a certes été opéré mais il est tjs hospitalisé, ce qui explique le fait de ne pas encore avoir pointé le reste de don car il est encore en mauvais état....
> 
> Il a un emphysème....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
> ...





> Bonjour, Sarah c, la responsable, vous avez des nouvelles du n° 40, j'espere qu'il va mieux, je n' ai toujours rien recu comme n° pour faire le mandat!!
> Je veut pas trop tarder, car d ' ici que j'ai un soucie sur mon compte ou un truc comme cela, on ne sais jamais!!
> 
> J'attends de vos nouvelles sur le forum!!
> Bonne apres midi et merci pour eux!!


SarahC comme indiqué n'a pas encore pointé la fin des dons, il faut attendre des nouvelles du 40 et peut être d'autre pour finir la répartition des dons et savoir combien et à qui les attribuer......donc patiente, elle va le faire (ou quelqu'un d'autre) mais on doit attendre et elle préviendra soit içi soit par mp.
merci

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Ok sans soucie, merci!!

----------


## tara60

CHONCHON DEVORE, PREND DU POIDS, DEVIENS SUPER CALIN ET ME TETE LE NEZ ET LA BOUCHE APRES MANGé (HHUMMMM, c'est bon le pâtée baby cat, tu vas surement devoir essayer aussi Mysti  :: ), nez presque totalement débouché, il éternu et dégage bien ce qui reste....
J'ai commencé à le brosser hier soir (ainsi que la maman et le fiston) et ils ronronnent tous.....tu vas te régaler Mysti, ils sont adorables, de vrais AMOURS  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Bon, là comment dire? Je craaaaaaaaque!!! Il est trop beau ce ptit poussin avec son double nez! Je fonds, je suis gâteuse, je suis jalouse aussi de ne pas avoir de gros bisous à la pâtée, bref, *je suis amoureuse*!
Merci pour ces belles photos, avec un reproche: je n'arrive pas à les copier pour les mettre dans mon ordi et les regarder quand je veux sans avoir à réouvrir le post.
Sinon, il n'a pas la queue courte? Ou bien ce sont les photos qui donnent cette impression? Et il est estimé à quel âge alors ce ptit truc adorable?

----------


## tara60

la queue n'est pas très grande c'est sûr (je vais la mesurer pour te dire Verlaine) et il doit avoir 2 mois et demi
et si tu veux les photos par mail, tu me mp

----------


## Verlaine

C'est bon j'ai réussi à copier les photos.
T'embête pas à mesurer la queue mais elle me semble courte par rapport à la normale. 
L'essentiel est qu'il aille de mieux en mieux et qu'en plus il soit très câlin. Il a tout pour (me) plaire ce bébé!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Je vais à la clinique pour urgence gros coryza avec ma triplée Furie. Je vais envoyer par email des photos de Chouchou pour avoir un avis de ma véto. Tu en as d'autres où on voit bien sa mâchoire par ex?

----------


## tara60

j'essaie de le prendre avec la gueule ouverte quand il miaule mais mon appareil réfléchi moins vite que moi donc pas de photo encore plus explicite

----------


## Verlaine

Bon pas grave je pars là, je te dirai ce qu'elle en pense. A +.

----------


## Verlaine

Alors ma véto a vu les photos et elle a été scotchée: elle n'avait jamais vu ça avant! Elle m'a dit que s'il mange bien sans que ça ressorte par le nez c'est qu'il n'a pas de fente palatine, ou alors minuscule, et qu'il n'aura pas besoin d'être opéré. D'ailleurs, s'il avait eu une grosse fente palatine, il n'aurait pas survécu plus de 3 jours après sa naissance car il n'aurait pas pu avaler son lait. Ma véto m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas opérer avant qu'il ait finit sa croissance car on ne sait pas comment sa malformation va évoluer.
Je trouve ça plutôt positif, s'il peut vivre comme ça sans aucun souci, "mon ptit bonhomme"  :: .

----------


## tara60

Merci Verlaine.
Tout ce que je vois pour le moment, c'est qu'il mange de côté en penchant la tête car il a du mal à mâcher et ses dents grinçent, cela rejoint ma véto qui a vu sa machoire décalée du bas et que ses canines rentrent dans le palais en forme de "V" donc elles ne font pas leur boulot et il doit donc se servir des autres dents et mettre la nourriture sur le côté.
Maintenant que son nez est pratiquement débouché, je vais peut être voir une remontée de nourriture mais pour l'instant, ca va.
Mon fils m'a encore dit ce midi qu'il avait bien mangé (le midi c'est lui qui s'en occupe car je ne rentre pas)

----------


## Verlaine

Tu ne lui donnes que de la pâtée ou il a aussi des croquettes?
Ma véto m'a aussi dit qu'il faudrait peut-être lui retirer ses crocs s'ils rentrent dans son palais, mais encore une fois il faut attendre qu'il grandisse.  Elle m'a demandé de lui amener, elle est très intéressée par ce cas. A voir donc quand il sera en RP.

----------


## tara60

il préfère la pâtée mais il a à disposition des croquettes chatons babycat et weaming, mais je ne le vois pas en manger....mais quand j'arrive, il me réclame sa pâtée.

et, ce n'est pas une bête de foire mon chonchon!!!!

Tu verras avec Sylki pour cela sauf si tu l'adoptes !!!

un de plus ce n'est rien, moi suis passée de 7 début août à 18 aujourd'hui !!!! tu vois je ne suis pas morte encore, même pas mal !!!

cela fait plutôt du bien au contraire  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

miam du tetouillage à la patée lol
Bon en tout cas moi j'ai un papa chat prêt à s'occuper des loulous et un rouquin prêt à faire le foufou avec eux ^^. 
ils ont déjà des noms les loulous? pcq sinon faut que je commence à chercher  ::

----------


## Verlaine

> il préfère la pâtée mais il a à disposition des croquettes chatons babycat et weaming, mais je ne le vois pas en manger....mais quand j'arrive, il me réclame sa pâtée.
> 
> et, ce n'est pas une bête de foire mon chonchon!!!!
> 
> Tu verras avec Sylki pour cela sauf si tu l'adoptes !!!
> 
> un de plus ce n'est rien, moi suis passée de 7 début août à 18 aujourd'hui !!!! tu vois je ne suis pas morte encore, même pas mal !!!
> 
> cela fait plutôt du bien au contraire


C'est pas pour l'exposer, non, bien au contraire, c'est pour savoir s'il peut vivre heureux comme ça ou s'il faudra l'opérer un jour. Après tout, les humains se font opérer parce qu'ils sont handicapés et qu'en plus ce n'est pas esthétique, mais s'il n'a aucune gêne dans sa vie quotidienne, alors on lui fout la paix.
Pour l'adoption, je passerai chez Castorama demain, comprenne qui pourra...  ::

----------


## tara60

> miam du tetouillage à la patée lol
> Bon en tout cas moi j'ai un papa chat prêt à s'occuper des loulous et un rouquin prêt à faire le foufou avec eux ^^. 
> ils ont déjà des noms les loulous? pcq sinon faut que je commence à chercher


tu peux commencer à te creuser la tête, ils n'ont pas de nom à part chonchon mais bon là, il ne ronffle plus comme un cochon donc faut lui trouver autre chose  ::

----------


## tara60

> C'est pas pour l'exposer, non, bien au contraire, c'est pour savoir s'il peut vivre heureux comme ça ou s'il faudra l'opérer un jour. Après tout, les humains se font opérer parce qu'ils sont handicapés et qu'en plus ce n'est pas esthétique, mais s'il n'a aucune gêne dans sa vie quotidienne, alors on lui fout la paix.
> Pour l'adoption, je passerai chez Castorama demain, comprenne qui pourra...


Vu qu'il arrive à manger, cela ne pose pas trop de problème seulement si ses dents d'adultes font des trous dans son palais, là il faudra bien faire le nécessaire.

----------


## Mysticnany

> tu peux commencer à te creuser la tête, ils n'ont pas de nom à part chonchon mais bon là, il ne ronffle plus comme un cochon donc faut lui trouver autre chose


Que pensez-vous de Pixel pour chonchon et Misao (ou peut-etre Mikado) pour le plus grand ?

----------


## Verlaine

Perso je donne toujours des noms commençant par la lettre de l'année, même pour des gouttières, je trouve que c'est sympa et simple pour calculer leur âge. Après, tu fais comme tu le souhaites bien sûr.

----------


## Mysticnany

> Perso je donne toujours des noms commençant par la lettre de l'année, même pour des gouttières, je trouve que c'est sympa et simple pour calculer leur âge. Après, tu fais comme tu le souhaites bien sûr.


je ne sais même pas qu'elle est la lettre de l'année, car en fait j'ai toujours nommé mes chats en fonction de leur bouilles et caractères.

----------


## tara60

c'est le G pour 2011

----------


## Verlaine

2 jours sans nouvelle de mon chouchou!!! Comment va-t'il?  :: 
Et si on peut aussi avoir des nouvelles des autres chats sortis lors de ce SOS ce serait super.  ::

----------


## tara60

Désolée Verlaine, petits problèmes de santé pour ma part et d'autres tracas ce we.
Chonchon va bien sauf qu'il recommence à faire chonchon avec son nez depuis ce matin donc rebelote inhalations sinon il essaie de grimper à mes jambes en miaulant quand j'ai les 2 autres qui me grimpent sur le dos et dans les bras et me font des papouilles dans les cheveux ou sur le visage, j'aurai besoin de 4 bras supplémentaires avec ces 3 là.
j'avais pris des photos pour toi mais pas eu le courage de les mettre et je dois encore répondre à ton mp .....un jour prochain si tout va bien.... ::

----------


## Verlaine

Oh ben dans ces conditions fallait même pas répondre! Je languis d'avoir de ses nouvelles mais si tu ne vas pas bien je peux quand même attendre. J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de grave.
Repose-toi si tu en as le temps et quand tout sera rentré dans l'ordre tu reviendras vers moi.
Grosses caresses à mon chouchou et   ::  pour toi.

----------


## Mysticnany

bon alors les loulous sont bien arrivés chez moi, elliot (le plus grand) commence à éternuer.
par contre chonchon lui est encore bien pris au niveau nez et a du mal à poser sa patte avant droite. m'enfin ça lempêche pas d'essayer de manger mes cheveux ^^.
Sinon j'appelerai bien chonchon Guizmo!

je vais faire la première inhalation du loulou d'ici 30 min.

----------


## SarahC

Photos, photos, photos!!!!!  ::

----------


## tara60

Pour le prénom, sa maman de coeur Madame Verlaine a pensé à Gangster

----------


## SarahC

Non, franchement non. Sauf si elle l'adopte  ::  et là elle peut me l'appeler Rosette de Lyon ou Scarface, ou Furbi si ça lui chante, hein Verlaine!!!!
Et rien n'oblige de se caler sur l'année des G, ça c'est des trucs de vétos, de race, et c'est juste parfois pratique pr les assocs pr savoir qd est né le chat pr retrouver une info rapidement qd besoin urgent, sinon, c open, non?

----------


## Verlaine

Rosette de Lyon... Pas mal comme nom!  ::  Par contre pour Furbi, on en a déjà parlé ensemble, ets que ce truc me fout la trouille, donc NON et c'est définitif! Je te laisse volontiers ce nom, je sais que tu adores ces bestioles...  :: 
J'ai proposé Gangster sous réserve parce que c'est le 1er truc qui m'est venu, mais ça ne correspond pas à ce que j'aime normalement.
Quant à la lettre de l'année, c'est un truc que j'ai toujours fait, race ou pas race d'ailleurs, et je trouve ça pratique en effet pour l'année de naissance.
Bon c'est le we, cogito ergo sum et je suis à fond!!! Rosette de Lyon...  :: 

Sinon je te rejoins sur un point: DES PHOTOS!!!

----------


## tara60

CHONCHON et ELLIOT

----------


## Verlaine

Je sais pas pourquoi mais celui-là, je le sens bien taré comme j'aime, d'ailleurs il a la tête de celui qui adore faire des bêtises et qui ne s'arrête jamais... Me plaît de plus en plus ce ptit bout!!!  :: 
Merci pour les photos! Euh y'en a plus???  ::

----------


## tara60

prépare bien ton appareil photo le jour ou tu le verras et tu en prendras autant que tu veux pour tapisser toute ta maison !!!! c'est ton mari qui ne pourra plus dire NON  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Photos,
Désolé elles sont pas très net mais il jouait avec la petite peluche et j'ai pris les photos avec mon portable.

----------


## tara60

cool leur nouvelle maison et ils s'y sentent déjà comme chez eux   :: 

merci pour les photos Mys

----------


## Mysticnany

Je viens de me faire miauler dessus par chonchon parce que j'avais pas mis de la paté fraiche dans sa gamelle. :: 

la ça va être séance antibiotique et inhalation à 20h pour les loulous.

----------


## tara60

ne dis pas que je l'ai mal élevé  stp   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mysticnany

::

----------


## Mysticnany

alors je me suis permise de regarder l’intérieur de sa petite bouche. Il y a son "bec de lièvre" mais pas de fente au niveau du palais (ou alors je suis miro ^^)
En fait, moi ça me fait penser à un ulcère qui a évolué de cette façon suite à un calicivirus.
Après, je me trompe peut-être; après tout je suis pas véto  :: 
Sinon il a très bien mangé aujourd'hui, bcp de pâtée, un petit peu de croquettes. Il a eu deux inhalations. on a fait un gros câlin et on a joué.
En tout cas, c'est un vrai bavard.

et Eliot c'est le roi de l'escalade des épaules ^^

----------


## Verlaine

> prépare bien ton appareil photo le jour ou tu le verras et tu en prendras autant que tu veux pour tapisser toute ta maison !!!! c'est ton mari qui ne pourra plus dire NON


Je prépare l'APN, je suis méga prête! Par contre, comme je ne suis pas mariée, pas folle je tiens à ma liberté, il dira ce qu'il voudra, et moi je ferai (peut-être) ce que je voudrai...  :: 




> Photos,
> Désolé elles sont pas très net mais il jouait avec la petite peluche et j'ai pris les photos avec mon portable.


Même floues, dans le noir, un bout de moustache, je prends!!! Non suis pas accro.  :: 




> Je viens de me faire miauler dessus par chonchon parce que j'avais pas mis de la paté fraiche dans sa gamelle.
> 
> la ça va être séance antibiotique et inhalation à 20h pour les loulous.


Quoi, tu oses affamé Chouchou??? Vilaine va, j'arrive!  :: 




> alors je me suis permise de regarder l’intérieur de sa petite bouche. Il y a son "bec de lièvre" mais pas de fente au niveau du palais (ou alors je suis miro ^^)
> En fait, moi ça me fait penser à un ulcère qui a évolué de cette façon suite à un calicivirus.
> Après, je me trompe peut-être; après tout je suis pas véto 
> Sinon il a très bien mangé aujourd'hui, bcp de pâtée, un petit peu de croquettes. Il a eu deux inhalations. on a fait un gros câlin et on a joué.
> En tout cas, c'est un vrai bavard.
> 
> et Eliot c'est le roi de l'escalade des épaules ^^


C'est ce que m'a aussi dit ma véto, s'il avait eu une fente palatine, surtout importe, il n'aurait pas survécu. On a donc bon espoir qu'il puisse vivre longtemps comme ça, et en très bonne santé.  ::  D'ailleurs il pèse combien maintenant? Et niveau taille, il est dans la norme de son âge?

Tu me ferais une vidéo pour que je l'entende "parler" dis? ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Je te ferai une petite vidéo .
sinon il fait environ 600g d'après ce que m'as dit tara. ( un peu plus même )
Par contre, au niveau taille il fait moins de 2mois. Mon veto m'a dit qu'il avait pas mal de retard, je lui ai montre le Loulou en allant chercher des boîtes chatons.
Il a rdv lundi à 17h avec le veto de Sylki.

Je vais essayer de te faire la vidéo demain sinon ce sera lundi.

----------


## tara60

j'avais oubliè Verlaine mais je l'avais mesuré dans la semaine, surtout sa queue puisque tu voulais savoir
alors la queue mesurait 12 cm pour un corps (sans la tête...) de 20 cm.
je l'ai pesé vendredi matin, il était à 640g donc il aurait pris + de 200g depuis sa sortie de chez ma véto (en environ 10j). Elle l'avait pesé à 415g en sortant.

Il est né (date dans son carnet) le 30/09 donc aurait 2m et demi mais c'est sûr qu'il fait moins et encore plus il y a 15j quand il ne pesait que 415g. Il n'avait que la peau sur les os.

Il n'aurait pas de fente palatine sinon il serait déjà mort, sa machoire serait en forme de "V" avec un décalage (le bas étant reculé par rapport à celle du haut) et ses canines du bas entrent dans son palais. C'est ce que m'a montré ma véto, donc le décalage le gênerait pour bien broyer les croquettes. 

Mais bon tant qu'il arrive à manger, cela n'a pas l'air de le gêner pour le moment, lorsqu'il aura ses dents d'adultes, peut être que ......

Pour l'instant c'est plutôt sa malformation au nez qui m'embête car c'est peut être cela qui fait qu'il est sujet au rhume car il était guéri et en 3/4 jours, rebelote. Je désinfecte leur pièce et la maison (soit virkon soit javel) et l'épisode coryza dans la maison s'est enfin terminé avant qu'ils n'arrivent tous les 3.

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonjour

Je vois que la répartition des dons n'a pas été faite, car je n'ai pas de messages, pensez-vous le faire rapidement, merci

----------


## Verlaine

> Je te ferai une petite vidéo .
> sinon il fait environ 600g d'après ce que m'as dit tara. ( un peu plus même )
> Par contre, au niveau taille il fait moins de 2mois. Mon veto m'a dit qu'il avait pas mal de retard, je lui ai montre le Loulou en allant chercher des boîtes chatons.
> Il a rdv lundi à 17h avec le veto de Sylki.
> 
> Je vais essayer de te faire la vidéo demain sinon ce sera lundi.


Ah ben oui en effet il a bien profité chez Tatie Tara! Il a l'air minuscule sur l'arbre à chat d'où ma question sur sa taille.
Merci pour la vidéo, mais fais ça quand tu auras le temps, il n'y a aucune urgence.




> j'avais oubliè Verlaine mais je l'avais mesuré dans la semaine, surtout sa queue puisque tu voulais savoir
> alors la queue mesurait 12 cm pour un corps (sans la tête...) de 20 cm.
> je l'ai pesé vendredi matin, il était à 640g donc il aurait pris + de 200g depuis sa sortie de chez ma véto (en environ 10j). Elle l'avait pesé à 415g en sortant.
> 
> Il est né (date dans son carnet) le 30/09 donc aurait 2m et demi mais c'est sûr qu'il fait moins et encore plus il y a 15j quand il ne pesait que 415g. Il n'avait que la peau sur les os.
> 
> Il n'aurait pas de fente palatine sinon il serait déjà mort, sa machoire serait en forme de "V" avec un décalage (le bas étant reculé par rapport à celle du haut) et ses canines du bas entrent dans son palais. C'est ce que m'a montré ma véto, donc le décalage le gênerait pour bien broyer les croquettes. 
> 
> Mais bon tant qu'il arrive à manger, cela n'a pas l'air de le gêner pour le moment, lorsqu'il aura ses dents d'adultes, peut être que ......
> ...


De toute façon je pense qu'il va garder une certaine fragilité en raison de sa malformation nasale, et c'est vrai que c'est pénible un animal toujours malade parce qu'on ne sait pas comment faire pour le protéger, rien ne marche.
Il m'avait bien semblé voir un décalage entre les 2 mâchoires sur les photos, et tant qu'il arrive à s'alimenter correctement tant mieux. Pour les dents, il faut effectivement attendre qu'il ait fini sa croissance avant d'envisager quoi que ce soit.
Il est né le 30 septembre... je hais cette date, c'est le jour où j'ai perdu mon chien l'an dernier, il avait 16 ans... enfin c'est pas de sa faute.

----------


## zessouille

Camille, des nouvelles des ratounettes ??

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vois que la répartition des dons n'a pas été faite, car je n'ai pas de messages, pensez-vous le faire rapidement, merci


Oui, car l'un des chats a eu bcp de soins et je mets la facture dès que je l'ai, mais je n'attends plus, car reçus fiscaux encore à faire pr 2011 donc contact sous peu.

QUI PEUT, DE GRACE, ME REMONTER LA OU ON EN ETAIT RESTE?

Venise, je te charge de récup la facture du minou le plus mal, et de la mettre en ligne car pas le temps!

----------


## CathyMini

J'ai trouvé ce récap page 31 




> *IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 
> 
> 
> 
> *30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
> 100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
> 100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
> *75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
> 50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Dans la foulée, nous avons le chat avec soucis, sonde, obèse, emphysème et qui encore?
Désolée, peu de temps, car dois suivre tout de partout!!!

----------


## camille1

Oui des nouvelles.

Pas très bonnes pour Gaia qui s'est faite opérer. L'infection de sa cicatrice était en fait du à des rejets des points de suture intérieur. Elle e été hospitalisé 5 jours cette semaine, pour lui faire des soins.
3 boules s'étaient formées, une grosse au niveau de l'épaule et 2 petites sur les flancs. La vétérinaire a choisit de ré-opérer Gaia pour enlever la grosse boule qui était en fait un mélange d'abcès et de tumeur cutanée...
L'appétit va bien, elle mange, boit normalement. Mais elle a moins la patate ... Je lui donne des extras pour la booster.

LA véto n'est pas très optimiste quant à son état. surtout pour la tumeur, il est possible qu'elle revienne.

L'oeil de Téthys a légèrement dégonflé. Elle est contente d'avoir récupérer sa soeur, elles se sentaient seules l'une sans l'autre.

----------


## tara60

pas terrible les nouvelles de Gaia la pauvre , heureusement elle est bien choyée et bien suivie mais 2 opé en si peu de temps, c'est une battante qui nous l'espérons va s'en sortir  ::

----------


## camille1

Je l'espère aussi  ::

----------


## zessouille

oui deux anesthésies en si peu de temps, c'est rude pour une ptite ratounette  ::  

les tumeurs ne reviennent  pas forcément toujours, j'ai la preuve chez moi avec mon vieux ratou, mais
là c'est vrai que ça récidive très vite, je comprends que le véto ne soit pas optimiste. Est ce que des biopsies ont
été faites sur les grosseurs retirées ?


J'espère que ça ira pour Gaia, surtout si Téthys est perdue sans elle, c'est triste quand les "couples" de ratous sont
séparés....

Et : courage à toi Camille, merci à toi et à l'asso de s'occuper d'elles !

----------


## SarahC

Pauvre ratounette, tiens nous au courant!
Mysticnany, as tu eu la première facture pr mise en ligne?

----------


## camille1

Merci pour elle.
Pour les factures je ne les ai pas encore envoyés. JE suis sortie de ma semaine d'examen et je n'ai plus de timbres. Je m'en charge cette semaine sans fautes.
Désolée de ce retard ...

----------


## SarahC

Aucun souci, ce n'est pas le plus important.

----------


## Verlaine

> Oui des nouvelles.
> 
> Pas très bonnes pour Gaia qui s'est faite opérer. L'infection de sa cicatrice était en fait du à des rejets des points de suture intérieur. Elle e été hospitalisé 5 jours cette semaine, pour lui faire des soins.
> 3 boules s'étaient formées, une grosse au niveau de l'épaule et 2 petites sur les flancs. La vétérinaire a choisit de ré-opérer Gaia pour enlever la grosse boule qui était en fait un mélange d'abcès et de tumeur cutanée...
> L'appétit va bien, elle mange, boit normalement. Mais elle a moins la patate ... Je lui donne des extras pour la booster.
> 
> LA véto n'est pas très optimiste quant à son état. surtout pour la tumeur, il est possible qu'elle revienne.
> 
> L'oeil de Téthys a légèrement dégonflé. Elle est contente d'avoir récupérer sa soeur, elles se sentaient seules l'une sans l'autre.


Le véto a-t'il estimé son âge? Et pardon de ma nullité, mais ça vit combien de temps en moyenne un rat?
Bon courage pour tous les soins, ce ne doit pas être facile de la voir comme ça.

----------


## camille1

En moyenne on estime 3 ans de durée de vie.
Mes premiers rats ont vécu à peine un an et demi ... Là mes plus vieilles ont dépassées les 2 ans  :: 
Son âge, on ne sait pas vraiment. Les poupettes ont 1 an sûr, au vu de leur taille et quand je les compare aux miennes.

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas simple de la voir mettre du temps à guérir...

----------


## SarahC

*IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 



*30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
*20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal* 
*15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION : 440 


TARA60, pouvez vous me poster les factures pour:
*  *
*

----------


## SarahC

Il y a encore les frais pour lui aussi:

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

Qui est semble-t-il super gentil malgré le fait qu'il morfle pour le moment:

----------


## SarahC

Pour Sylki, nous avions eu une première facture ici, mais il y en a eu d'autres:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...light=camille1

----------


## SarahC

Elle aussi a été hospi:

*12) Femelle, 7 mois, brun tabby, sociable
**URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT!!! EST SOUS PERF!!! 

*


Des dons ont été pointés pr elle et le roux, ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35127-35-ANIMAUX-DT-BLESSES!-18-chats-14-chatons-2-rattes-1-lapin-AVT-24-25-11!-%28RP%29/page18?highlight=camille1

 mais j'attends la facture, si jamais, en fonction des pointages.

----------


## Verlaine

Et comment vont ces chats alors? Et tous les autres de ce SOS?

----------


## tara60

SARAHC : concernant les factures, la première, à la sortie fourrière, vous a  été envoyée via son téléphone par Lexiekiwi le 26/11, la seconde, lors de la réhospitalisation du petit, ma véto l'a envoyée directement à Sylki (je ne l'ai pas) et la troisième devrait être pour ce soir puisque Mysticnany a rdv à 17h chez véto de Sylki.

----------


## Mysticnany

C'est sylki qui a la facture puisqu'elle a tenu à faire la visite véto et surtout faire connaissance avec elliot et chonchon.
Les deux loulous vont bien.
Chonchon 710g ce jour, à vermifuger car il mange comme un ogre. tjs sous doxyval. il a besoin de se remplumer. Ence qui concerne ses dents, on attends de voir comment sa mâchoire va grandir mais il se peut qu'il n'y ai rien à faire. 
Ha aussi sachez que chonchon mange des croquettes ^^. Là il fait le foufou en se mangeant une papatte ^^.

Qd à elliot, bonhomme va très bien il fait 2kg800. Il a mouche un peu ce wend donc sous antibio. Il semble avoir une tite faiblesse au niveau des pattes arrières mais rien de grave.
Il sera stérilisé vendredi.
Voila pour les nouvelles.

----------


## SarahC

> SARAHC : concernant les factures, la première, à la sortie fourrière, vous a  été envoyée via son téléphone par Lexiekiwi le 26/11, la seconde, lors de la réhospitalisation du petit, ma véto l'a envoyée directement à Sylki (je ne l'ai pas) et la troisième devrait être pour ce soir puisque Mysticnany a rdv à 17h chez véto de Sylki.


Je ne reçois pas tous les MMS du type et surtt qd cela m'envoie sur un lien av code je n'y vais pas car souvent ce sont des trucs malveillants, genre spam.

----------


## SarahC

> Et comment vont ces chats alors? Et tous les autres de ce SOS?


Pr me faire gagner du temps tu peux faire un MP à Am_Stram_Stram, Virginiedu95, et Babe78 pr les news des chats sous leur asso. Leurs FA, si elles sont présentes, pourront poster des nouvelles.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Papy chat va bien, il est traité pour un petit coryza et il devra se faire détartrer les dents en début d'année.

----------


## SarahC

> Papy chat va bien, il est traité pour un petit coryza et il devra se faire détartrer les dents en début d'année.


As tu de nouvelles photos éventuellement?

----------


## Verlaine

> Pr me faire gagner du temps tu peux faire un MP à Am_Stram_Stram, Virginiedu95, et Babe78 pr les news des chats sous leur asso. Leurs FA, si elles sont présentes, pourront poster des nouvelles.


Je le fais de suite pour Virginedu95 et Babe78 puisqu'Am_Stram_Gram a répondu.

----------


## SarahC

> *2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif* 
> 
> 
> 
> *34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)* 
> 
> *
> 
> *Photos prises rapidement avant embarquement!*


Ceux arrivés en train.

Le roux est peureux et se cache depuis que sorti de sa convalo pdt quarantaine.
Le tigré est méga love et a copiné à fond av un petit en FA aussi. Les voici:

Voici Timmy:





Et Nemo, le nez réparé:

----------


## camille1

Voici des photos de Gaia et de Téthys. Téthys est reconnaissable par sa tête pointue et ses petits yeux  :: 

Téthys


Gaia



Voici des photos de Gaia avant et après opération



Spoiler:  







 

Spoiler:

----------


## Lya

> Papy chat va bien, il est traité pour un petit coryza et il devra se faire détartrer les dents en début d'année.


As tu pu joindre les adoptants dont je tai donné les coordonnées au final? Ça a donné quoi?

----------


## Verlaine

Je ne suis pas rongeurs mais elles sont très mimis, et surtout j'aime beaucoup les minis mains. Par contre, je ne les reconnais pas si tu mélanges les photos! Contente de savoir qu'elles vont bien.

Quant aux chats sortis, waouh qu'ils sont beaux et comme toujours tellement gentils!  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Papy chat va bien, il est traité pour un petit coryza et il devra se faire détartrer les dents en début d'année.


Une petite photo du Papy please !

----------


## Am Stram Gram



----------


## tara60

qu'il est beau le papy  ::

----------


## SarahC

Oh la la, pauvre ratounette!

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Je ne me souviens plus qu'elle asso avait couvert la sortie de papy chat ? Parce qu'on à pas reçu les papiers encore.

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne me souviens plus qu'elle asso avait couvert la sortie de papy chat ? Parce qu'on à pas reçu les papiers encore.


On peut voir ça en MP?
Il faut que la FA regarde le carnet.

----------


## SarahC

> As tu pu joindre les adoptants dont je tai donné les coordonnées au final? Ça a donné quoi?


Il a une piste papy?

----------


## Lya

> Il a une piste papy?



Il avait, mais l'asso et l'adoptante n'ont pas réussis à se joindre et du coup la dame est partie à la Spa le week-end dernier (venant de perdre sa minette de 20ans, elle voulais faire un sauvetage) et a adopté un petit malheureux que personne ne regardais....dommage pour notre beau papy, tant mieux pour l'autre chat...

----------


## babe78

Petite Photo de Donatello, superbe loulou que nous avons pris en charge et qui attend sa famille




nous avons pu prendre en charge la chatte tabby sortie en urgence sans asso suite à une adoption mais la belle est encore en mauvais état, elle a un gros coryza et un problème de train arrière en cours d'investigation, elle aura notament une radio en fin de semaine

----------


## Verlaine

> Photos,
> Désolé elles sont pas très net mais il jouait avec la petite peluche et j'ai pris les photos avec mon portable.
> 
> Pièce jointe 15542Pièce jointe 15544


Puis-je avoir des nouvelles de ce ptit truc pliiiise?

----------


## tara60

oui, moi aussi je veux des nouvelles  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Ca pour être rikiki il est rikiki ^^

Alors Chonchon( enfin plutôt Guizmo) a été lâché avec la troupe dans l'appartement ça se passe à merveille. il apprécie fortement le canapé. Il a grossi, n'éternue plus,a encore un peu les yeux qui coule mais rien de bien grave. 
quelques petits accident de litière  :: mais ça semble finit pour le moment.


Je pense pouvoir prendre rdv la semaine prochaine pour le vaccin en tout cas.
 Voila pour les nouvelles de la mini crotte.

Qd à elliot, une crème dans tous les sens du terme  que ce soit avec chats ou humains. C'est un chat révé franchement...
Il a été castré hier et tout s'est bien passé, lui aussi a pris du poids.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire des photos mais ça ne saurait tardé

----------


## CathyMini

J'ai pu apercevoir dernièrement Guizmo (ex chonchon), il est carrément  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Alors d'abord, on n'insulte pas mon chouchou en le traitant de mini-crotte, et ensuite on ne me nargue pas non plus!!! Ma parole c'est un complot!

Des photos par hasard, ça fait tellement longtemps...?

----------


## Mysticnany

Je vais essayer cette semaine

----------


## SarahC

Et la maman?

----------


## SarahC

Comment va la ratounette malade?

----------


## virginiedu95

Décidément je ne ccomprend rien au nouveau rescue ! j'ai posté ici cette nuit des photos et un message et rien apparait 
Donc des nouvelles des numéros 29 et 30 enfin de ganja et gangsta

Ganja a été adopté la semaine dernière c'est une petite terreur 





Et gangsta a eu une visite vendredi dernier et doit normalement rejoindre sa nouvelle famille la semaine prochaine

----------


## Verlaine

Ah ben voilà! Très mignons les 2 ptits bouts, nul doute que Gangsta va vite trouver sa famille.  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pour rappel:

*29) Mâle, 6 semaines/ mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable 
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge...._ 

*30) Femelle, 2 mois, gris tabby, timidou
*_ Coryza, et vu son jeune âge.... 
_

----------


## Lady92

Whaouh ce qu ils sont beaux...

----------


## sylki

> C'est sylki qui a la facture puisqu'elle a tenu à faire la visite véto et surtout faire connaissance avec elliot et chonchon.
> Les deux loulous vont bien.
> Chonchon 710g ce jour, à vermifuger car il mange comme un ogre. tjs sous doxyval. il a besoin de se remplumer. Ence qui concerne ses dents, on attends de voir comment sa mâchoire va grandir mais il se peut qu'il n'y ai rien à faire. 
> Ha aussi sachez que chonchon mange des croquettes ^^. Là il fait le foufou en se mangeant une papatte ^^.
> 
> Qd à elliot, bonhomme va très bien il fait 2kg800. Il a mouche un peu ce wend donc sous antibio. Il semble avoir une tite faiblesse au niveau des pattes arrières mais rien de grave.
> Il sera stérilisé vendredi.
> Voila pour les nouvelles.



VOICI LE PETIT BONHOMME CHEZ LA VETO
UNE VRAI CANAILLE AVEC DES YEUX INCROYABLES, IMMENSES !!!! AI TOTALEMENT CRAQUE !!!!
comme l'a dit Mysticnany, on ne sait pas ce qui va se passer pour sa mâchoire mais cela peut rentrer dans l'ordre en grandissant ... attendons. 
Par-contre, à suivre de trés prés également ses sinus et les canaux lacrymaux. La déformation dûe à son bec de lièvre pourrait être plus importante à l'intérieur du nez.

Quand à Elliot que l'on voit en fond dans sa cage de transport, c'est juste un amour de chat, trés beau, trés calme, d'une grande gentillesse.
Il  pourra être adopté dés que nous aurons passé une radio de contrôle de son train arrière.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai râté un épisode?
Le petit n'est plus avec sa maman?

Peut on avoir la facture afin de pointer les dons?

----------


## SarahC

> Et la maman?


Bis?

----------


## Mysticnany

> Bis?


la maman n'est pas chez moi, peut-être que tara la gardé mais je n'en sait pas plus.

----------


## SarahC

La maman est séparée de son petit alors??

----------


## SarahC

[QUOTE=Mysticnany;894972]
Alors Chonchon( enfin plutôt Guizmo) a été lâché avec la troupe dans l'appartement ça se passe à merveille. il apprécie fortement le canapé. Il a grossi, n'éternue plus,a encore un peu les yeux qui coule mais rien de bien grave. 
quelques petits accident de litière  :: mais ça semble finit pour le moment.
Je pense pouvoir prendre rdv la semaine prochaine pour le vaccin en tout cas.
 Voila pour les nouvelles de la mini crotte./QUOTE]

La mini crotte a quel âge maintenant? 
Une opération est-elle envisagée pour son bec de lièvre?

----------


## SarahC

[QUOTE=SarahC;900978][QUOTE=Mysticnany;894972]
Alors Chonchon( enfin plutôt Guizmo) a été lâché avec la troupe dans l'appartement ça se passe à merveille. il apprécie fortement le canapé. Il a grossi, n'éternue plus,a encore un peu les yeux qui coule mais rien de bien grave. 
quelques petits accident de litière  :: mais ça semble finit pour le moment.
Je pense pouvoir prendre rdv la semaine prochaine pour le vaccin en tout cas.
 Voila pour les nouvelles de la mini crotte./QUOTE]

La mini crotte a quel âge maintenant? 
Une opération est-elle envisagée pour son bec de lièvre?

----------


## Lady92

Bon Verlaine, qu est ce que tu fabriques?  je comptais sur toi pour reclamer des photos de ton chouchou chonchon! 
Possible d en avoir encore  :: 
et aussi de l adorable Elliot, et  de maman
des nouvelles du minou avec emphyseme? 
Et Gangsta, adoption confirmee? 
Et les ratounettes?
 :: 
bonnes fetes a tous et plein de bonheur pour les mimis

----------


## Mysticnany

> La maman est séparée de son petit alors??


Je n'en sais pas plus que ça, il faut demander à sylki. Le loulou a trois mois maintenant.

et j'ai cru comprendre que pour le moment rien n'était envisagé tant que sa croissance n’était pas fini. Je dois de toute façon le ramener chez le véto pour faire la primo.

----------


## Mysticnany

> Bon Verlaine, qu est ce que tu fabriques?  je comptais sur toi pour reclamer des photos de ton chouchou chonchon! 
> Possible d en avoir encore 
> et aussi de l adorable Elliot, et  de maman
> des nouvelles du minou avec emphyseme? 
> Et Gangsta, adoption confirmee? 
> Et les ratounettes?
> 
> bonnes fetes a tous et plein de bonheur pour les mimis


Promis je m'y mets pendant mes jours de repos pour les photos, c'est à dire mardi ou mercredi.

----------


## sylki

> Je n'en sais pas plus que ça, il faut demander à sylki. Le loulou a trois mois maintenant.
> 
> et j'ai cru comprendre que pour le moment rien n'était envisagé tant que sa croissance n’était pas fini. Je dois de toute façon le ramener chez le véto pour faire la primo.


effectivement, pas d'opération prévue car selon ma véto, le problème pourrait trés bien rentrer dans l'ordre en grandissant,
(certains persans ont ce genre de problème qui se normalise au stade de l'adolescence)
le premier véto vu par Tara envisageait éventuellement d'avoir à lui enlever les dents
et je voudrais avoir un troisième avis mais il ne sera pas placé tant que ce problème ne sera stabilisé de toute façon.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

BONSOIR  Salam alekom,

j'ai pas de nouvelles pour le don, de plus je vous dit franchement je suis pas tout le temps sur internet et au plus cela tarde au plus j'oublie, et comme je crains d 'oublier je tiens à rappeler a SARAH C  de bien m'envoyer les coordonnes sur mon téléphone portable personnel, sinon j'ai peur de ne pas être la quant il le faut pour envoyer le don, donc pas en email mais en texto sur mon tel s'il vous plait, merci .
Merci pour ce que vous faite pour tout ces bébés.




> J'ai râté un épisode?
> Le petit n'est plus avec sa maman?
> 
> Peut on avoir la facture afin de pointer les dons?

----------


## tara60

> La maman est séparée de son petit alors??


La maman est chez moi et c'est la maman d'Elliot et non de chonchon, Chonchon avait été mis avec eux pour têter la maman qui avait encore un peu de lait mais à la maison, elle a très vite refusé qu'il la tête. Regardez bien le pif d'Elliot et de sa maman, ils ont le même avec une petite bosse sur le dessus.
Duchesse se porte très bien et s'intégre doucement mais surement au milieu de la troupe.

----------


## SarahC

Je complète par les infos que j'ai, via le contact fourrière, et les infos données à leur sortie à Lexiekiwi qui me le reconfirme, le tout petit avec le bec de lièvre et bien supposé être celui de l'adulte. 

Ils sont tous arrivés en même temps, et en "théorie", et aussi pr le nez pr le bec de lièvre, les 2 sont supposés être à elle, ou de la même famille en tout cas, ce qui explique l'air de famille de tous. Car vu le décalage d'âge entre les 2, difficile malgré tout de penser que tous sont à elle, sauf si le grand était un peu plus âgé que prévu car on part tjs sur des estimations, et le petit tout petit qd sorti. :: 

Comme le faisait remarquer Verlaine, la maman  a ce truc de bosse sur le nez qui laisse penser que chez elle,  cela ne soit ressorti génétiquement, mais que sur la "descendance" supposée. 
  

Les mamans rejettent parfois les petits, passé le sevrage. Et si ce  n'était vraiment pas le sien, elle aura au moins été une maman de  substitution au début. :: 


Mais du coup, qu'elle rejette le 4 mois n'est pas si anormal que cela, 




> _la maman du 4 mois n'en veut plus, elle crache, grogne et le renvoi avec  un bon coup de patte donc il reste seul dans son coin, il me réclame  les bras et commence à ronronner quand il se blottit contre moi....._


Par contre entre là et la suite, l'a-t-elle rejeté lui aussi? Car là elle semblait plutôt bien disposée pour lui, et comme le disait Lexie, il s'est jeté dessus et elle n'a pas bronché à leur sortie. 



Enfin dans tous les cas, tout le monde est casé et au chaud. C'est l'essentiel, et si elle ne voulait plus s'en occuper, ma fois, il a son petit pote avec lui.

----------


## SarahC

> BONSOIR  Salam alekom,
> 
> j'ai pas de nouvelles pour le don, de plus je vous dit franchement je suis pas tout le temps sur internet et au plus cela tarde au plus j'oublie, et comme je crains d 'oublier je tiens à rappeler a SARAH C  de bien m'envoyer les coordonnes sur mon téléphone portable personnel, sinon j'ai peur de ne pas être la quant il le faut pour envoyer le don, donc pas en email mais en texto sur mon tel s'il vous plait, merci .
> Merci pour ce que vous faite pour tout ces bébés.


La facture a mis un peu de temps, et je la mettrai ENFIN en ligne sous peu, avec photos et nouvelles du chat, qui va ENFIN pouvoir partir ds sa FA longue durée demain car il est maintenant "réparé". Je vous tiens au courant ou par tél ou par MP, en fonction. Merci encore pr votre patience, et désolée si cela traine un peu, la personne qui s'occupe d'enregistrer les actes en clinique n'avait pas encore enregistré ces derniers car en congés, on va enfin les avoir, ces infos, car moi-même il me tarde de boucler enfin cet appel à dons.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

> La facture a mis un peu de temps, et je la mettrai ENFIN en ligne sous peu, avec photos et nouvelles du chat, qui va ENFIN pouvoir partir ds sa FA longue durée demain car il est maintenant "réparé". Je vous tiens au courant ou par tél ou par MP, en fonction. Merci encore pr votre patience, et désolée si cela traine un peu, la personne qui s'occupe d'enregistrer les actes en clinique n'avait pas encore enregistré ces derniers car en congés, on va enfin les avoir, ces infos, car moi-même il me tarde de boucler enfin cet appel à dons.



Bonsoir salam alekom, il n'y a aucun soucie, si vous pouvez en texto sur le tel, car j'ai peur de rater le mail, j'en est beaucoup, et je tarde a regarder en ce moment je ne suis pas tout le temps connecter, il n'y a  aucune soucie merci beaucoup pour ce que vous faites pour tous, heuresement il y a des gens devouer comme vous, j'attends donc , a plus tard inch Allah.

Tres bonne soirée, sa fais plaisir qu'il aille mieux, et que tous s 'en sorte bien..J'espere que vous avez trouver des solutions pour tous..

Baraka Allah o fikom( que la paix de Dieu soit sur vous..).

----------


## SarahC

Merci encore, je saurai vous trouver!  :: 

Demain ou milieu de semaine nous posterons enfin des photos du chat avec emphysème et fracture.

----------


## SarahC

Je suis allée voler quelques photos sur le forum d'Am_Stram_Gram!

----------


## lynt

Qu'il est beau ce papy neige !

----------


## sylki

> Je complète par les infos que j'ai, via le contact fourrière, et les infos données à leur sortie à Lexiekiwi qui me le reconfirme, le tout petit avec le bec de lièvre et bien supposé être celui de l'adulte. 
> 
> Ils sont tous arrivés en même temps, et en "théorie", et aussi pr le nez pr le bec de lièvre, les 2 sont supposés être à elle, ou de la même famille en tout cas, ce qui explique l'air de famille de tous. Car vu le décalage d'âge entre les 2, difficile malgré tout de penser que tous sont à elle, sauf si le grand était un peu plus âgé que prévu car on part tjs sur des estimations, et le petit tout petit qd sorti.
> 
> Comme le faisait remarquer Verlaine, la maman  a ce truc de bosse sur le nez qui laisse penser que chez elle,  cela ne soit ressorti génétiquement, mais que sur la "descendance" supposée. 
>   
> 
> Les mamans rejettent parfois les petits, passé le sevrage. Et si ce  n'était vraiment pas le sien, elle aura au moins été une maman de  substitution au début.
> Mais du coup, qu'elle rejette le 4 mois n'est pas si anormal que cela, 
> ...




*Oui je confirme qu'en appelant la fourrière pour la faire la réservation des 2 petits, la véto m'a appris qu'il y avait une maman, réservée par leur fondation. Elle m'a demandé de la prendre pour accompagner  ses deux petits ....

quoiqu'il en soit, Duchesse n'avait pratiquement plus de lait et a rejeté assez vite le bibou,  quelques temps aprés la photo ci-dessus, qui a été prise à leur arrivée chez Tara60.

 Guizmo allias Chonchon mais qui s'appellera Noâm (j'ai laissé ma nièce choisir car elle a craqué sur lui et j'espère décider mon frèro par la suite...)
devait selon moi être vu par un autre vétérinaire que celui de l'Oise pour avoir un second avis sur sa déformation, avis qui m'a d'ailleurs rassuré un peu mais tout reste à voir au fil de sa croissance : deux solutions pour l'instant : 
 - toutes ses dents devront être enlevées 
-  et deuxième avis : les canines seulement ou rien si ça mâchoire prend sa place en grandissant (date butoir, l'adolescence). 
je prévois également la visite d'un troisième véto pour avoir encore un autre avis  

C'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai rien changé à ce qui était prévu initialement, Tara en quarantaine et Mysticnany en Fa longue durée, sachant pour faire ce choix qu'Eliot et Noâm sont trés proches,  donc qu'il avait un compagnon voire un frère pour l'accompagner dans tous les sens du terme...

je réunis les factures de cette trés jolie famille au plus vite et un grand merci à ceux qui nous aident dans ce domaine *

----------


## camille1

Il y a une adoptante potentielle pour les ratounes ... C'est drôle ça me fait un pincement au coeur quand même !
Pour la facture je me met une alarme pour y penser, c'est la faute à mon cerveau peu performant ces derniers temps  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Il y a une adoptante potentielle pour les ratounes ... C'est drôle ça me fait un pincement au coeur quand même !
> Pour la facture je me met une alarme pour y penser, c'est la faute à mon cerveau peu performant ces derniers temps


Ensemble? Ca serait chouette!

----------


## camille1

Oui toutes les deux. C'est indéniable qu'elles doivent rester ensemble. Quand je récupère Gaia chez la véto, Téthys commence par lui faire la toilette puis se couche sur sa tête  ::  trop choupie

----------


## SarahC

> Oui toutes les deux. C'est indéniable qu'elles doivent rester ensemble. Quand je récupère Gaia chez la véto, Téthys commence par lui faire la toilette puis se couche sur sa tête  trop choupie


 :: En effet, ce serait vraiment dommage de les séparer av tt ce qu'elles ont vécu!
Au fait, si nouvelles photos il y a, je suis preneuse!  ::

----------


## camille1

J'en ferais pour la fin de semaine  ::

----------


## Lya

En parlant de "papy Neige" j'ai appris aujourd'hui qu'il vient d'être adoptééééé !!!!!!! C'est pas beau ça !!!!!  ::

----------


## Verlaine

C'est pas beau, c'est magiiiiique!!!  ::

----------


## lynt

Génial !  ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Il est en essai, plus exactement

----------


## Mysticnany

Ma chère verlaine, ce message s'adresse  particulièrement à toi! :: 

Alors petite visite chez le vétérinaire pour le petit Noam (alias Chonchon):
Il va très très bien, a pris plus de 300g depuis le 19/12/2011 (1,070kg ce jour). Il mange très bien ses croquettes (plus de pâté sauf en friandises de temps en temps). Est super sociable avec tlm: humains, chats
Son petit bec de lièvre se voit de moins en moins au fur et à mesure qu'il grandit. Il est en très bonne santé; tellement bonne santé qu'en fait il a eu sa primo vaccination aujourd'hui. Bref, un magnifique croisé persan ^^
Je te promets de te faire des photos dans le wend, je n'ai franchement pas eu le temps pour le moment. ::  et puis il reste jamais tranquille plus d'une minute  :: 

Sinon concernant Elliot, il va très bien aussi. C'est tellement une crème ce chat qu'on peut lui faire des radios sans anesthésie. Super sociable avec tlm comme son copain. il présente une légère dysplasie des hanches  mais à surveiller car peut évoluer en fonction de son poids.
Il a également grossi: 3170g aujourd'hui.

Petite photo d'Elliot qui s'en prends sauvagement à mes peluches!  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Ohhhh merci mille fois pour ces bonnes nouvelles! J'ai repris le boulot lundi et je suis archi débordée mais ça fait un moment que je veux demander des nouvelles de mon ptit bonhomme.
Je suis vraiment heureuse qu'il se porte à merveille, qu'il grossisse et grandisse bien, et qu'il soit en si bonne santé qu'il ait pu avoir sa primo. Ça lui fait quel âge alors maintenant? Qu'a dit le véto sur sa malformation? Il faudra l'opérer ou bien tout se met en place avec sa croissance?
Manque plus que les photos maintenant, que j'attends avec une impatience non dissimulée!!!  :: 
Bon, je me calme, je retourne bosser, et je compte les heures jusqu'aux photos...

Sinon, petit Elliot est très beau, et il a l'air adorable, sauf avec les peluches, mais bon elles n'avaient qu'à bien se tenir aussi!
Bon, elles arrivent ces photos?!  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Il a 3 mois et demi maintenant. Pour sa malformation pour le moment, on ne sait pas on verra avec sa croissance mais pour le moment ça ne lui pose aucun souci.

----------


## lynt

Elliot est un très beau chat, de robe hyper classique mais de ceux tellement extra qu'ils nous marquent à jamais...

----------


## Mysticnany

> Elliot est un très beau chat, de robe hyper classique mais de ceux tellement extra qu'ils nous marquent à jamais...


J'en ai eu des chats hyper gentil mais lui c'est la crème de la crème

----------


## lynt

Ça se voit sur toutes les photos que tu nous a mis, c'est LE chat qu'on aimerait toutes avoir  :Smile:  (alors, tu craques ?  :: ).

A propos de craquage, fina_flora résiste encore au beau Garfield ?  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

peut pas le garder, je viens d'adopter ma dernière FA.

Petite photo de Noam pour Verlaine.

----------


## camille1

Un petit message pour vous prévenir que Gaia a une métastase au poumon, assez volumineuse.
Ce qui fait qu'elle respire en creusant les flancs. Mis à part ça son appétit va, elle papouille Téthys mais je la sens quand même fatiguée.
La poupette vit ses derniers jours  ::  je suis triste, juste au moment où la cicatrisation se terminait. Vu ce qu'elle avait au départ c'était à prévoir, mais c'est dur à encaisser.

----------


## Mysticnany

> Un petit message pour vous prévenir que Gaia a une métastase au poumon, assez volumineuse.
> Ce qui fait qu'elle respire en creusant les flancs. Mis à part ça son appétit va, elle papouille Téthys mais je la sens quand même fatiguée.
> La poupette vit ses derniers jours  je suis triste, juste au moment où la cicatrisation se terminait. Vu ce qu'elle avait au départ c'était à prévoir, mais c'est dur à encaisser.


ça risque d’être très dur pour thétys

----------


## camille1

Oui en plus ...
Téthys est vraiment aux petits soins pour sa soeur (enfin je suppose au vu du marquage et de l'âge qu'elles ont).
Une adoptante avait vu Gaia et Téthys pour tenir compagnie à sa ratte de 2 ans qui vient de perdre sa copine.  Si Gaia avait été en bonne forme elle aurait pris les 2. Elle n'exclue pas de prendre quand même Téthys une fois Gaia partie, même si entre temps une copine a été trouvé.

Dans tous les cas elle n'aurait pas été seule, je l'aurais intégrée aux miennes, puis gardée si aucun adoptant ne se présente (pourquoi pas). Mais j'ai quand même peur pour son moral  :: 
Je suis dégoûtée pour la petite Gaia ...

----------


## lynt

Gaia  :: ... Bon courage...

----------


## camille1

Des photos des 2 mémères



Mais il y a du changement depuis aujourd'hui ... Téthys s'en va quand Gaia vient la voir, elle lui a même sauté dessus ce matin est arraché 3 petites touffes de poils.
Là Gaia est sur les pattes arrières est se tient aux barreaux par les pattes avant et ne bouge pas. Quand je la prend avec moi elle gigote et explore le canapé, je ne sais pas quoi penser ...

----------


## camille1

Des dernières nouvelles de Gaia. Demain direction chez le vétérinaire pour un dernier rendez vous, sa santé décline et je préfère attendre qu'elle ne soit pas totalement amorphe pour la soulager.

 ::

----------


## lynt

Tite puce...  ::  Fais lui un gros câlin pour moi... Bon courage...

----------


## zessouille

courage Camille  ::  ... C'est un moment très dur, mais un beau cadeau pour soulager la belle et courageuse Gaïa de ses souffrances.
 J'espère que Téthys s’intégrera vite dans sa nouvelle famille avec ses nouvelles copines.

----------


## camille1

Une grosse séance papouillage est prévue toute la soirée.
Je l'ai gardé sur moi jusqu'à 2 heures du matin aujourd'hui, elle ne bouge vraiment plus beaucoup la mémère ...

----------


## zessouille

Même si c'est éprouvant,avoir le temps et l'occasion de pouvoir lui dire au revoir c'est une bonne chose.

Tu penses qu'elle souffre ?

----------


## camille1

Je pense qu'elle est surtout épuisée et que ça devient pénible de manger tout en respirant.

----------


## zessouille

Mon vieux qui est partit le 1er janvier me fait penser à la belle. Il était toute la journée à dormir sur moi, même
la nuit parfois. Il ne mangeait plus que du petit pot bébé sur mon doigt, de moins en moins en partie à cause
de ses difficultés respiratoires. Mais jusqu'au bout il creucreutait pour me montrer à quel point il aimait être
 près de moi. Il s'est éteint paisiblement dans son sommeil, dans son hamac, entouré de ses 2 copains, et je trouve que
c'est bien...

----------


## camille1

Elle craquotte aussi, mais j'ai l'impression que l'espèce de boule sur le haut du dos est une récidive de tumeur, ça prend un aspect bizarre et ça s'étend petit à petit.
J'ai peur que si je ne fais rien maintenant elle souffre de trop par la suite.

----------


## zessouille

tu verra avec le véto demain. Quand c'est la fin, c'est la fin, dans tous les cas, elle partira entouré d'amour

----------


## SarahC

Oh la laaa... Mais oui, en cas de métastases, cela peut fatiguer, user, et cela ne devient plus que gêne....
Si le véto sait que ce n'est "pas" le moment, il le dira, et même s'il dit que ce sera "ds qq semaines", je dirais, à méditer...
Si bien entendu elle respire mal, etc... Pour résumer "n'a plus une qualité de vie correcte pour un malade", ma foi...
C'est ça le critère aussi, la qualité de vie, ni trop tôt, ni trop tard, mais je pense que tu veilles clairement bien cela.
L'autre ratoune la rejette encore? Il est possible qu'elle sente que c'est la fin, c'est malheureusement possible.....

----------


## camille1

Téthys la rejette moins, elles dorment nettement moins ensemble mais plus de poils arrachés en tout cas.
Je ne la laisserai pas dans cet état là c'est sûr, ce soir j'ai voulu lui donner à manger elle n'a rien prit du tout ...  ::

----------


## tara60

La pauvre, elle doit se sentir partir et n'a plus de courage.....profites-en bien ce soir et montres lui que tu l'aimes pour qu'elle parte apaisée   ::

----------


## camille1

Je vais la garder sur moi toute la soirée, comme hier  ::

----------


## tara60

bon courage à toutes les deux  ::

----------


## SarahC

*40) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT! Fr*_acture au genou et coryza en prime!!_  :: _
Imaginez comme il doit morfler!_ 

Qui est semble-t-il super gentil malgré le fait qu'il morfle pour le moment:




Hormis un bon coryza, notre minet patte cassé, emphysème est enfin arrivé dans sa FA!!!

----------


## SarahC

Et ENFIN, la facture!



Comme c'est une assoc (oui, elle fait des reçus!) qui a accepté de prêter ses tarifs et son véto en attendant qu'il parte chez PiaM, je vous contacterai en MP afin de vous indiquer les coordonnées, car les dons iront à cette première assoc, car la facture est à son nom, et bien entendu, cela ne la concerne que ds ce sens là, elle a déjà qqn au sein de sa structure qui l'a hébergé, soigné et nourri, ne lui en demandons pas plus! MERCI A TOUS!!

----------


## SarahC

*IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 

*30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
*20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal* 
*15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION : 440 *

----------


## SarahC

Pour le beau gosse, je prends donc:

*20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal* 
*100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans
**50  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
*30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible 
_______
TOTAL: 280 , j'ajoute 30  de nourriture véto, car la FA sous cette même assoc a eu le chat plus d'un mois à la maison, avec nourriture véto (je peux le certifier sur mon honneur, car je lui fais entièrement confiance sur ce point, je mets Lynt en donatrice "bouffe" si ok)
**
Si je ne me suis pas PLANTEE!! ME LE DIRE!!! 
*
*RECAP DES DONS RESTANTS!!!* 

*75  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION : 190 *

*Si des assocs avaient eu des frais importants mais n'avaient pas eu la possibilité encore de poster les factures, c'est cette semaine idéalement, POUR QUE L'ON BOUCLE! MERCI!*

----------


## SarahC

*Léo&Roméo, merci de me donner votre mail, ma boite me dit que votre compte refuse les MP! 
Mail de contact: soschatsnac@gmail.com

*


> Léo & Roméo a choisi de ne pas recevoir de messages privés ou n'a  pas la permission d'en recevoir. Il vous est donc impossible de lui  envoyer un message privé.
> Si ce message doit être envoyé à plusieurs utilisateurs, supprimez Léo  & Roméo de la liste des destinataires et envoyez le message de  nouveau.

----------


## tara60

> *IL RESTE SUR LES DONS:* 
> 
> *30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible* *
> 100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
> 100  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
> *25  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans**
> 50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
> *50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
> *20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu si possible
> ...


mes 75 étaient un report de la semaine précédente mais comme il a été utilisé 75 sur cette même semaine, il ne reste que 25 pour ce sos

----------


## tara60

Pour le beau gosse, je prends donc:

*20  (Muriel P pour les n°8 et 40 en grande urgence ) avec reçu
30  (B BKaar Hameel pour le n°40)* *=> Reçu fiscal* 
*100  (Emmanuelle29 pour les anciens)* *=> Reçu fiscal, ou possible sans
**50  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*50  (Léo&Roméo)* *=> Reçu fiscal éventuellement* 
*30  (Lynt dont 30 pour les anciens) avec reçu si possible 
_______
TOTAL: 280 , j'ajoute 30  de nourriture véto, car la FA sous cette même assoc a eu le chat plus d'un mois à la maison, avec nourriture véto (je peux le certifier sur mon honneur, car je lui fais entièrement confiance sur ce point, je mets Lynt en donatrice "bouffe" si ok)
**
Si je ne me suis pas PLANTEE!! ME LE DIRE!!! 
*
*RECAP DES DONS RESTANTS!!!* 

*25  (Tara60) pour les N°1, 2 et 3* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire**
50  (Mirabelle94)** => Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*50  (TROCA pour les anciens dont 80 pour les très anciens) avec reçu* *=> Reçu fiscal*
*15  (Jellyjen)* *=> Reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*
RESTE APRES DEDUCTION : 140 *

*Si des assocs avaient eu des frais importants mais n'avaient pas eu la possibilité encore de poster les factures, c'est cette semaine idéalement, POUR QUE L'ON BOUCLE! MERCI!*

----------


## lynt

J'ai vérifié c'est exact. Tu as promis un don de 100€ sur la semaine précédente, tu en as reporté 75 ici mais sans le faire figurer sur le recap du topic précédent. Du coup SarahC t'a affecté un don de 50€ sur la semaine précédente + 25€ encore à attribuer. Il reste donc bien 25€ sur cette semaine-ci tara.

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai vérifié c'est exact. Tu as promis un don de 100 sur la semaine précédente, tu en as reporté 75 ici mais* sans le faire figurer sur le recap du topic précédent.* Du coup SarahC t'a affecté un don de 50 sur la semaine précédente + 25 encore à attribuer. Il reste donc bien 25 sur cette semaine-ci tara.


*=> Je ne peux donc pas le rêver, je ne suis pas encore devin.
C'est JUSTE SUPER IMPORTANT pour moi qui suis obligée de m'infliger AUSSI les pointages de dons, dépendant des factures, des photos, et infos.*
*Merci d'y penser à l'avenir. Je ne peux pas TOUT faire, on peut au moins gérer ses propres dons et reports pour m'aider.*
*Et je passe trop de temps ici, aussi pr ça, raison pr laquelle je lève le pied.*

----------


## camille1

Sarah, la facture de Gaia est partie par la poste. Elle ne devrait pas tarder à arriver chez Mysticnany

----------


## tara60

comment va Gaia

----------


## camille1

Elle ne bouge pas beaucoup, comme depuis les 3 derniers jours en fait ...
Elle ne mange plus du tout, elle a bu un peu d'eau ce matin et quand elle respirait hier elle faisait des bruits.

Même si au niveau appétit ça avait été je l'aurai quand même amené cet après midi, elle est épuisée la mémère.  ::

----------


## tara60

elle doit tellement souffrir la pauvre que c'est surement la meilleure solution pour elle si le véto ne peut plus rien faire 
bon courage à toi pour cet aprem et soutiens la jusqu'au bout

----------


## camille1

J'ai peur de l'acharnement thérapeutique (là ça serait clairement le cas), surtout sur un animal à qui on ne peut pas expliquer notre geste.
Je n'aurai pas fait de palliatif non plus. Rien qu'en trois jours elle a bien maigrit, alors plusieurs jours voire quelque semaines de plus dans cet état c'est impensable. 
Merci Tara

----------


## tara60

tout à fait, toi tu es avec elle en permanence et tu la vois décliner de jour en jour donc elle sera mieux dans un autre monde  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bon courage à toi Camille et à la puce. Apporte lui ton soutien et ton amour jusqu'au bout.

----------


## camille1

Elle en a ! Des câlins et des bisous tout plein  ::

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées à la petite puce.

----------


## camille1

Petite Gaia est partie, elle était calme dans mes bras.
La première piqûre d'anesthésiant aurait presque suffit pour la soulager la petite puce.

Et ce qu'elle avait sur le dos était vraisemblablement une récidive de tumeur. Gaia n'aura décidément pas eu de chance.

----------


## momo

Merci Camille d avoir pris soin de cette petite puce et de l avoir accompagné pour son dernier voyage.
De tout coeur avec toi!

----------


## Muriel P

Désolée pour la petite Gaïa, repose en paix :-( Et merci Camille de lui avoir offert ton affection jusqu'au bout.

----------


## lynt

Merci de l'avoir accompagnée jusqu'au bout et de lui avoir permis de partir en douceur... Un gros câlin pour Téthys et tes autres poilus  ::

----------


## CathyMini

RIP petite Gaïa  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

Pleins de courage à toi Camille et à Thétys aussi qui se retrouve sans sa compagne.  :: 
De gros bisous pour Thétys et je suis sure que Gaïa veille désormais sur elle, là ou elle est maintenant
RIP Douce Gaïa.. :: 




> Sarah, la facture de Gaia est partie par la poste. Elle ne devrait pas tarder à arriver chez Mysticnany


  Reçue ce jour et envoyé par mail sur soschatsnac@gmail.com

----------


## camille1

Merci pour votre soutien, pour l'instant Téthys dort, elle n'a pas l'air de percuter qu'il manque Gaia  :: 
C'est pas plus mal pour le moment.

Et merci pour la facture Mysticnany

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Repose en Paix Gaïa.
Merci Camille d'avoir été là pour elle jusqu'au bout et de lui avoir donné toute ton affection.

----------


## SarahC

Merci d'avoir été sa super FA jusqu'au bout.

----------


## camille1

Même si l'issue est triste, je ne regrette pas ma première expérience de FA. Une petite Gaia toute douce et perdue et une Téthys qui adooore les gratouilles sur la tête.
Maintenant il faut que je prenne bien soin de Téthys qui se retrouve seule, un rendez vous a été pris jeudi prochain pour un contrôle de l'oeil, si c'est ok Téthys partira vite chez son adoptante.

Si le délai d'adoption avait été long je l'aurai mise avec les miennes, mais là c'est l'affaire de 2 semaines maxi je pense. ça la chamboulerai plus de changer de groupe de copines en si peu de temps.

Sarah, la facture que Mysticnany a envoyé a été réceptionnée ?

----------


## SarahC

Oui, j'en ai eu plusieurs d'ailleurs, mais effectivement celle qui nous concerne est celle des dons.
Si Mysticnany sait les mettre en ligne, il y a eu 38 chats cette semaine en SOS et j'ai ENCORE passé TROP de temps ici...
Dc pas eu le temps de venir là pour cela car semaine LOURDE en SOS....
Mais bien reçu, merci!

----------


## SarahC

J'efface systématiquement les coordonnées des vétérinaires. Pourriez vous la rééditer ds ce sens? Merci et désolée.

----------


## Mysticnany

Voila sans les coordonnées vétérinaires

----------


## tara60

Duchesse a été stérilisée le 13 et doit avoir une visite samedi prochain.
Elle s'est bien intégrée maintenant à la troupe malgré des débuts difficiles et est redevenue caline et ronronneuse  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Trop zolie et si mazestueuse aussi!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Un petit avant / après!!!

Timmy et Nemo!

Timmy tjs aussi méga love, une piste d'adoption ce WE!

Et le rouquin, Nemo, qui est encore timide, mais qui est devenu un bon gros chat! 


2) mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif* 











*34) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)*

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

asalam alekom bonjour, merci de vous etre occuper de tous ces minous, et de Gaia, je suis triste qu'elle soit partis c 'est sa destinée, on l'aime tres fort,..

Sarah C je vous confirme des que j'envoie l'argent.. merci pour ce que vous faites. 

Amicalement.

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Le bébé il est trop mignon, il a l'air tendre et délicat, il est trop beau, je lui fais d 'énorme bisous, jespère qu'il sera très bien dans sa famille d 'accueil, et qu'il se reposera bien au chaux avec beaucoup de douceur, j'espere des photos de lui quant il sera pepere dans sa nouvel famille d accueil, inch Allah, merci pour ce que vous faites pour lui j'espere qu'il aura de bons adoptants comme tout les autres..

----------


## B BKaar Hameel

Bonsoir, 

salam alekom

J'ai donc envoyer le mandat par lettre avec le numero, confirmer moi par Message privé des que vous l'avez inch Allah, pour verifier tout de meme la reception, merci encore j'espere que vous reussissiez!!

Bonne soirée à vous et à tout les minous qu'on aime tres fort.

----------


## SarahC

Sans souci, je vous ferai signe!

----------


## Mysticnany

Coucou les gens,

Petit passage express pour vous mettre des photos de chonchon (Noam) et Elliot.

Tout d'abord Elliot:





Puis Noam



Voila, tous les deux vont très bien, à part un asthme débutant chez Elliot. Une Famille ou ils seraient tous les deux serait l'idéal.

----------


## TROCA

> Coucou les gens,
> 
> Petit passage express pour vous mettre des photos de chonchon (Noam) et Elliot.
> Voila, tous les deux vont très bien, à part un asthme débutant chez Elliot. Une Famille ou ils seraient tous les deux serait l'idéal.


Trop beaux les tigrounets . Ces photos de Noam vont faire plaisir à son fan club . Trop mimi le petit et il a l'air à l'aise.
L'asthme d'Eliott est-il consécutif à son coryza ?
 :: aux 2 BB en espérant qu'ils pourront être adoptés ensemble.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour les photos ils sont trop mignons les trigrounets ! Et Chonchon (Noam) a toujours sa bouille mignonne à croquer ^^

----------


## Verlaine

Trop de travail pour lire tout Rescue et j'ai donc râté ces photos!
Ils ont vraiment bien grandi et je suis heureuse de les voir ainsi. 
Quant à mon chouchou, quelle merveille! On ne voit presque plus son bec de lièvre et il est magnifique.  :: 
Quel âge ont-ils maintenant?

----------


## babe78

Gratoune, la petite noiraude de ce sauvetage a rejoint son adoptante la semaine dernière avec Melli, une autre petite tigrée rescapée des sauvetages rp
voici quelques nouvelles et photos chez son adoptante pour redonner le sourire à tous

le 21 février
*Melli* et Gratoune sont arrivées à la maison dimanche.

Il a fallu à peine une heure à *Melli pour se sentir comme chez elle, s'installer et le canapé et me piquer MA place  C'est une chatte très attachante, qui parle beaucoup et demande des câlins. Elle a hâte de visiter tout l'appartement et me regarde en miaulant quand elle se trouve devant une porte close. Elle souffle un peu contre Gratoune, mais de moins en moins.

Gratoune est beaucoup plus timide. Elle se trouve des cachettes improbables, sort pour sa pâtée, mais reste encore cachée la plupart du temps. Elle s'approche parfois de moi lorsque je suis assise parterre et l'appelle pour faire quelques câlins. Lorsque Melli lui souffle contre, elle l'ignore ou se contente de la regarder l'air de dire "qu'est-ce que t'as toi !"  
C'est une puce très attendrissante, il faut un peu de temps pour l'apprivoiser. 

J'ouvre petit à petit l'appartement, elles ont maintenant le salon, le couloir et la cuisine.
*

le 23 février

Bonjour,

Quelques nouvelles et photos de *Melli et Gratoune. Elles se promènent maintenant librement dans l'appartement. Melli a pris ses quartiers sur mon lit ou sur le canapé du salon, quant à Gratoune, lorsqu'elle n'est pas dans un des ses coins préférés du salon... je ne sais pas !! Elle a trouvé une cachette, certainement dans ma chambre, que nous n'avons pas encore découverte ! 

Gratoune est de plus en plus sociable, elle vient de plus en plus vers nous réclamer des câlins. Ces yeux vont beaucoup mieux. 

Melli est fidèle à elle-même, douce, adore les câlins et jouer avec mon fils ou les balles et souris qui traînent. Elle souffle encore un peu contre Gratoune, semble jalouse lorsque je m'occupe d'elle, mais je ne désespère pas. Sa patte ne pose aucun problème, elle saute sur les meubles ou en jouant comme si de rien n'était.


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.
 
Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.
 
Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

*

----------


## Muriel P

Magnifiques les 2 puces !!! Beaucoup de bonheur à elles et à leur adoptante !

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Des nouvelles de Malo, qui a reçu une visite cet aprem. Après une adoption raté et avoir était trimballé depuis 6 mois, il va enfin pouvoir se poser. Il est réservé et partira dans 1 semaine dans sa famille. Espérons que ça se passe bien et qu'il ne fasse pas sa tête de cochon là bas  ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Adoption annulé, ou comment des véto font planter une adoption  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Que s'est-il passé?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Les gens ont appelés des vétos au sujet de Malo, apparemment ils leur auraient dit qu'il avait une esperance de vie de 2 ans max à cause de son bec de perroquet, sans même avoir vue le chat. Et que selon eux, le traitement ara 3000 existe pas en France...

----------


## Verlaine

Tu pourrais remettre sa photo histoire qu'on ne le cherche pas dans tout le sujet? Et puis, il y aura peut-être un gros coup de coeur pour lui...
J'ai relu tout le sujet et ça m'a bien foutu les boules de revoir Chonchon d'amour dont je n'ai plus jamais eu de nouvelles alors que j'en ai demandé.

----------


## lynt

Malo c'est bien le papy neige avec les oreilles coupées ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Oui c'est lui

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ns-14-a-51713/

----------


## Lya

Pauvre pepère....Decidement il na vraiment pas de bol avec ses "adoptants" ce loulou.
Il a un bec de lièvre??? Cest à linterieur? Parcque ça se voit pas...

----------


## lynt

Comment peut-on résister à un chat aussi adorable ?  :: 

C'est un bec-de-perroquet, j'ai trouvé ça http://www.vulgaris-medical.com/ency...ents-9245.html . Je ne connaissais pas non plus.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Oui c'est un perroquet, c'est bien une excroissance osseuse qui est formé, dans le cas de Malo, au niveau de sa hanche.

----------


## lynt

Et c'est censé limiter sa durée de vie ? Sa mobilité peut-être mais sa vie n'est pas directement menacée non ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Non, car à coté il a aucun problème de cœur ou rénal.

----------


## Verlaine

Tu peux nous le décrire niveau comportement et entente congénères, chiens, reste du monde?

----------


## lynt

Sur le topic d'adoption de Malo linké plus haut par Am Stram Gram : 



> J'ai eu Malo chez moi pendant environ 2 mois et je confirme que ce chat est vraiment une crème. 
> Il est à l'aise partout ou il va, sympa avec tout le monde. 
> Il ne dit rien au autres chats ni aux enfants (même ceux très bruyant comme les miens ) 
> 
> Il va sur ses 12 ans. Il a du voir beaucoup de chose dans sa vie et a un regard qui en dit long. 
> C'est un chat très attachant avec son petit caractère, il ne laisse pas indifférent. 
> Ce que Malo veux, Malo a! 
> 
> Il est temps pour lui de trouver une famille et être enfin adopté DÉFINITIVEMENT! 
> ...


(Alors Verlaine tu craques ?  :: )

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Sociable chats, sauf chatons (à partir de 5-6 mois ca va).

----------


## Verlaine

> (Alors Verlaine tu craques ? )


Je viens de perdre l'une de mes filles, je suis en deuil et incapable de penser à un autre chat pour le moment. Mais je le trouve magnifique, et il irait bien avec mes 2 chiens blancs. Et ses oreilles coupées lui donnent un charme fou.
Je verrai un peu plus tard s'il est toujours à l'adoption, ce que je ne lui souhaite pas.

----------


## lynt

Désolée pour ta minette...  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis désolée Verlaine  :Frown:  Bon courage à toi

----------


## Sév51

Désolée... je suis de tout coeur avec toi  ::

----------

